# Trying To Conceive 2012-2013 Babies Club!



## Lea1984

Welcome To the NEW 2012-2013 Babies Club.. 

You are welcome to join us, have a chat about your ttc journey, compare notes, vent, whatever you wish. We have a lovely bunch of ladies who know what the ttc journey is like, we support each other and keep each other positive every step of the way! 

I decided to start this thread because i felt left behind when my amazing ttc buddies got there :bfp: while i was on a break.. I would like to say though, i am Very happy & excited for both Wendy & Emma :hugs: Emma with baby pippin.. I cannot wait to meet your beautiful little girl.... & Wendy cnt w8 to find out what your having :happydance:

BELIEVE ME LADIES THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS IT WONT HAPPEN.. COS IT WILL..IF I CAN BE POSITIVE AFTER 8 ALMOST 9 YEARS, I KNOW YOU CAN TOO!!!

Our Ladies Are.....


(almosthere) = *Kayla *TTC*1 since Sept with no luck yet, we're really hoping we can make our bundle of joy on our fourth try!.. .. I'm 22 Years Old, DH is 23, here is to our 2012 baby..

(skweek35) = *Carla *TTC*1 .. I'm 36 years in Feb next year. I am a primary school teacher, I've Been with OH (36yrs) for 3 1/2 years. He popped the big question this past summer - The big day is booked for 6th April 2013. 
We have been TTCing since March 2011.. HSG scan booked for next Wednesday 11th Jan at 2pm!!

(Babyfeva) = *Julia *TTC *1 I am 30 and my husband is 32. We've been married for 4 yrs, but we've been together for 12 years.. Looking forward to our 2012 Baby with you ladies.

(MummyWant2be) = *Esther* TTC* 1 I am 24 years old, from South Africa, and my hubby 2be is(Hendry- 25) we have been together for 9 years and 8 months, but he only popped the question on our Annivesary in May 2011 and we still haven't set out a date fo the wedding (want to fall preggas first) well we've been TTC since August 2011... 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


I will update this page with all the ladies names as soon as i can..[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## tammym1974

HI ladies, I'll join in. Here's my story.

I'm 37, married for a year and a half and ttc number one. We've been "officially" trying since May and NTNP for about 3 years. I'm looking forward to the new year, hopefully with a bun in the oven. 

Hopefully this is a lucky thread!

:dust:


----------



## Lea1984

Hi tammym1974,

Welcome to the thread! :flower: Here is to our 2012-2013 Babies.. I'm sure this thread will be a lucky one, my last one turned out to be a fantastic one with all my lovely ttc buddies getting there :bfp: while i was on a ttc break..

:dust: to us


----------



## gaiagirl

Hello! I am 27 and my DH turns 30 in a month...I am planning on TTC starting in January :thumbup: 

We have no kids and got married a year and a half ago, but have been together almost 8 years! Hoping 2012 is the year we become parents :cloud9:


----------



## sg0720

hello everyone,

I am 21 and my fiance is 24. We have been together for going on 5 years and have a 2 year old son already. We would like to have another child and i am trying and he is going along with it but agreed that hes okay with the decision to try again. we were trying earlier this year and i kind of got crazy with the whole thing and very upset because nothing happened. so this time around i am keeping my cool and staying calm hoping to get my BFP by jan 1st fx good luck everyone


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me dropping by! I know Lea from another thread and I am so happy to see her back here with a new thread. I am sure all you ladies will get your :bfp: soon enough. I hope I can help you ladies like many did with me in my TTC journey :hugs:


----------



## tammym1974

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me dropping by! I know Lea from another thread and I am so happy to see her back here with a new thread. I am sure all you ladies will get your :bfp: soon enough. I hope I can help you ladies like many did with me in my TTC journey :hugs:

Are you crazy? I don't mind at all. You will be a great asset to this thread. Be prepared for many, many questions, lol. A seasoned BFP veteran is always welcome here. :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

i agree ^^. maybe if you dont mind sharing your story leading up to your BFP i would love to read about it


----------



## amandah507

count me in!

i'm 21 & my dh is 22. we have been ntnp since june 2010, we got married this past may and have been trying desperately since then. we thought we'd have our lo by now, but i KNOW 2012 is our, and hopefully many other's, year for our BFPs :)


----------



## manny82

Hi ladies, I'll join in. Here's my story.

I'm turning 30 next month, married for a 10 months and ttc number 2. I'm looking forward to the new year, hopefully BFP....


----------



## 2012

I'll join!
I'm about to turn 29, hubby is 32. We started TTC in Oct and I only just started my second cycle. We've been married 2.5yrs and been together 7yrs. I didn't think I wanted children until our very good friends had their first beautiful daughter 2 years ago (and their second this year) and watching her grow up flipped that switch for me. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## blakesmummy.

can i join too please

My name is Laura i'm 22 and have a 2 1/2 yr old boy called blake and for past 4months DP and me not using contraception but not offically TTC until asked me yest (was lovely birthday suprise) hoping for a BFP soon, :dust: to all TTC x


----------



## diliapickle

I'd love to join! I am 27 and so is hubby! We have been married for 3 years. We have NTNP since May and TTC since August. and patience is not one of my virtues so this has been torture! haha Lots of dust to you all and I hope 2012 is our year!! :)


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies i look forward to learning and getting to know all of you since we all already have something in common =]


----------



## Emilee226

Hello Ladies,
My name is Emilee and my DH and I are TTC #3. We have 2 daughters, one turned 5 today, the other will be 4 at the end of the month. We are very blessed and hope to have another blessing soon. I'm 6 dpo and have delayed ovulation, so we're having a pretty tough time getting a bean to stick this time around. I'm having mild cramps and already feeling nauseous and breasts have grown, but are not tender...anyone else experiencing anything similar? I would say it's all in my head, but I'm spilling over my bras all of a sudden lol 

Good Luck to everyone, and I look forward to getting to know you all better!
~E


----------



## sg0720

im experiencing cramping and feeling slightly nauseous but i think it has something to do with ovulation im not sure..i dont even kno when i ovulate or ovulated...


----------



## Emilee226

Have you tried temping or OPK? I use the MaybeMom predictor. It worked with my 2 daughters, and I'm hoping it will help this time around too. Good luck!
~E


----------



## sg0720

i use ovulation test that i bought online i got 2 positives today and yesterday and we had sex yesterday and im hoping to get it in tonight lol my phone app tells me i was supposed to ovulate already and my period is due the 16th but mymonthlycycle.com tells me im supposed to ovulate the 16th and get my period on the 29th so im just trying to go by my CM and those test strips


----------



## Emilee226

It's so frustrating, isn't it? I tried to temp with my second daughter, and I even paid for an online tracking service, and it got me nowhere. It works great for some of my girlfriends, but it had me going in circles lol


----------



## jasminescent

Hi everyone, love to join you all in the journey of TTC. We are starting slowly to try for our second, and believe it or not sometimes I miss being pregnant! I had gestational diabetes with the first so not looking forward to pricking my fingers a million times a day again.


----------



## sg0720

i also miss being pregnant.


and yes all that stuff had me going crazy last time i tried but im like not this time im going to take things nice and slow and just used the ovulation tests for a little help since mymonthlycycle and my app on my phone dont seem to be on my side anymore lol


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower: Thanks for your kind words :hugs:

Well about my journey!
I am 26 and my husband is 33 and in August 2010 I found out that I was pregnant, we were NTNP really and I was quite shocked initially. A few weeks later I miscarried and after a bit of talking we decided to try properly. After a few months I joined this site and met some lovely ladies who helped me figure out charts ovulation etc. I took my temperature through fertility friend each day, tried ovulation tests but didnt get on with them, a clear blue fertility monitor and preseed. 

In May 2011 me and my husband took a weeks break to Majorca. 1 week after getting back the :witch: was due and I bled on the exact day but had a really light period. 5 days later I had a lot of pain with my breasts and decided to test to find out I was pregnant!! 

I have learnt a lot about TTC since being on this thread and hope I can help you ladies as well. Lea is an absolute star and a great friend and I am sure she will help you as much as she has helped me :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry, it posted twice lol!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi ladies you all sound lovely and I would love to join also.

I am 29 (soon to be 30 :( lol) and DH is 32 we have been married 7 yrs and ttc for over 4 yrs now. I have tried OPK's, Clomid the lot and nothing so far, so I look forward to chatting to you all and supporting each other to our BFP's.


----------



## mommypaula

I would love to join though I am not conceiving on number 1 or 2 mine is ttc4 yup4 lol 

Anyway:winkwink: My name is Paula and I am 33 I have 3 kiddos dd12 goin on 40 11ds and 4ds we are tttc our number 4 (i know I said that) I unfortunatly have pcos so its a journey... I am now taking Prometruim to start with:witch:was hoping to get a :bfp: by myself without using clomid cause I am REALLLY afraid to have twins!! But what will happen is meant to be my dh will prob faint but oh well lol !!!! Cant wait to get to know everyone and hopefullly have tons of :bfp: 's up in here!!


----------



## sg0720

thanks for sharing that. i am hoping to get a nice new years gift of a BFP that would start the year off great. and i would love to share my story and hear other women and their stories 

personally people telling their stories helps me out by understanding a little more about what my body is doing since i can rely on mymonthlycycle.com and the app on my phone anymore =] they were both off about when i was supposed to ovulate


----------



## Pinky12

Sg0720- I think fertility friend is one of the best ones to use and I think you can get an app for it as I had one on my HTC for temping, cm checking etc. I only used it for temps but I know people who did opks, cm checking etc on it. It seems to be quite accurate to me and is only usually out by a day or two. If you temp for a few cycles you will be able to figure out roughly when you ovulate. 

You should all put up tickers on your signature so we can see where you are in your cycles x


----------



## sg0720

would fertility friend be good if i only use ovulation tests and check my CM..because i dont temp or anything. and i would put up my ticker but i dont think it will be very accurate...maybe i will try to make an account on fertilityfriend.com and put in my period and stuff and see what that tells me..because it says my average cycle is 41 but my last 2 cycles have been 33days so which would i put.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi, everyone. I'm Twila. I was blessed with a beautiful baby girl in 2011. And now my husband of 7 years and I have been ttc baby #2. We are on our 4th cycle. We had a chemical pregnancy last cycle. I tested + at 12 dpo. Then AF came 2 days late and stayed 6 days. (3 days longer than ever.) So, I take from this that we can get pregnant and I'm hoping we have a 2012 or 2013 baby! Baby dust to you all! May we all be blessed with a miracle to treasure all the days of our lives. :)


----------



## CherryD

Hi all... I am 28 years old and TTC my 5th baby... Before you think... WHAT? 5 kids! I only have 2. I lost two little boys mid-pregnancy before having 2 little girls. I thought we were done after having our second little girl, but last year my husband told me he would like to have another baby (I think in hopes we will have a little boy)... And I had always wanted 3 kids, so I was game... The only problem... I haven't been able to get pregnant! So after 15 months of TTC I am on clomid and hoping it works for us. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Emilee226

CherryD, 
I lost my twin boys at 16 weeks, then went on to have 2 girls, and now DH and I are trying for our 3rd child too! I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but isn't it funny we had a similar situation? We have been trying since May and my Dr. won't help us with fertility treatments until we have been unsuccessful for a full year :( 

Hi Everyone!
So where is everyone in their cycles? I have been experiencing delayed Ovulation, so I'm on CD 50 and 7dpo with fingers crossed! I'm having cramping and abdominal pressure, and my breasts have drastically grown...they aren't sore, but I am now popping out of my bras. 

Baby Dust to everyone!
~Emilee


----------



## CherryD

Emilee226 said:


> CherryD,
> I lost my twin boys at 16 weeks, then went on to have 2 girls, and now DH and I are trying for our 3rd child too! I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but isn't it funny we had a similar situation? We have been trying since May and my Dr. won't help us with fertility treatments until we have been unsuccessful for a full year :(

I am sorry for your loss as well. It is a hard thing to go through! If we would have lost our 1st little girl we would not have tried again. It is funny we have a similar situation! My OB was really laid back about helping me... but I think because i had my IUD taken out 15 months ago and wasn't pregnant... They also found out last month I have PCOS now (she believe my iud caused it, b/c I never had it before). I just came off clomid 6 days ago and should be ovulating any time now... hopefully! I am really worried its not going to work, but I am trying to stay positive! I only have 2 more months of TTC before we have to call it quits (as my OB will only let me take meds to help for 3 months due to my hormone levels & cancer risk). Oh and I never had this before but my breast are huge compared to normal (like you they are popping out of my bra, to the point of me telling my husband I need all new bras)... maybe its a sign I am getting ready to ovulate (again I never had this before, so I am not sure if that is a sign or not)???


----------



## Lea1984

First of all i would like to say a massive hello to you all... :wave:

I was not expecting to see so many lovely ladies here in 24 hours...

I love BnB its an amazing place for ttc! You will find some really lovely ladies on here and if you are as lucky as me a few friends for life... Emma & Wendy :hugs:

TTC is a hard journey and some may find there OH useless lol only us ladies know the long for a baby, the ache you feel inside, the dissapointment you feel when the ugly :witch: shows her face month after month, the questions you ask yourself every month ( is there something wrong with me). The endless nagative tests, the nag to stop testing so much. The cycle is long and painful, some friends cannot understand or be there as much as you would like them to be, or may not even know you are ttc. Having somewhere to go and talk about your feelins, rant, scream and compare notes is second to none. You will find all that here!

I have been through every single possible emotion of ttc and not getting 1 sinlge positive in over 8 years.. yes i feel that pain but ya know what i stay positive and believe me, if i can anyone can! I was told i have PCOS in Feb 2011 and tried and tried and tried, I made it all the way to the FS and gave up. I couldnt cope with ttc anymore. I put my time and effort into work and studying and my little boy now 11 and OH. Things are much better now and i feel ready to get back with it all..

We are all stronger the we give ourself credit for. PMA positve-mental-attitude is what you need ladies, and when you dont have it what happens....... 
Negativity breeds negativity... 
Think positive, be positive pee positive ...:hugs:​


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all. hope you all don't mind another one joining in.

I'm 27 (28 next month, never intended to have babies until I met my OH and then it just 'felt right'. I've been with him for 5.5 years and we've been TTC our one and probably only for a year now and last month had our first appointment with a fertility specialist at an Asssited conception unit. 
We're getting married May next year so hoping 2012 will be one special, perfect year for us :)
Due to having Cystic Fibrosis it wasn't as simple as just deciding to start TTC and I had to check with my CF team that they were happy enough with how my health is doing for us to go ahead and luckily they were, I was warned that CF can cause fertility problems (which is now looking likely to be happening with us :( ) Thankfully OH doesn't carry the CF gene so I can't pass it on to our child.

Sending you all lots of :dust::dust: and hoping 2012 brings us all the special :bfp: x


----------



## Lea1984

CherryD said:


> Hi all... I am 28 years old and TTC my 5th baby... Before you think... WHAT? 5 kids! I only have 2. I lost two little boys mid-pregnancy before having 2 little girls. I thought we were done after having our second little girl, but last year my husband told me he would like to have another baby (I think in hopes we will have a little boy)... And I had always wanted 3 kids, so I was game... The only problem... I haven't been able to get pregnant! So after 15 months of TTC I am on clomid and hoping it works for us. Good luck to everyone else.

CherryD Hey hun... I am so sorry to hear about your little :angel: godbless them both. :hugs: 

It will happen for you hunni... Watch this space... :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

So sorry to hear of your losses and the long ttc stories. May you all be blessed with precious miracles this cycle. I'm sorry that women month after month, find themselves crying on the toilet with the heartbreak of AF. Baby Dust to all.


----------



## Lea1984

Ladies if you would like to put tickers up on your page you can get them here
https://lilypie.com/ 


its easy and simple to set up. If you need any help just pm me.:flower:

Also your first names would be great, we cant keep calling each other by our user names lol..

Oh its getting late here 1.17am in the morning and i have to be up at 6am for work... Driving lesson tomoz... 

Fertility friend is fantastic for ttc if you have not already got it...:hugs:


----------



## CherryD

Lea1984 said:


> Also your first names would be great, we cant keep calling each other by our user names lol.

My first name is Melissastarr... yes, one word, which really confuses people. Everyone calls me Lissa, Issa, Lissa Lou, or just Melissa. You can pick one! :)


----------



## CherryD

Lea1984 said:


> CherryD said:
> 
> 
> Hi all... I am 28 years old and TTC my 5th baby... Before you think... WHAT? 5 kids! I only have 2. I lost two little boys mid-pregnancy before having 2 little girls. I thought we were done after having our second little girl, but last year my husband told me he would like to have another baby (I think in hopes we will have a little boy)... And I had always wanted 3 kids, so I was game... The only problem... I haven't been able to get pregnant! So after 15 months of TTC I am on clomid and hoping it works for us. Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> CherryD Hey hun... I am so sorry to hear about your little :angel: godbless them both. :hugs:
> 
> It will happen for you hunni... Watch this space... :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Emilee226

CherryD said:


> Emilee226 said:
> 
> 
> CherryD,
> I lost my twin boys at 16 weeks, then went on to have 2 girls, and now DH and I are trying for our 3rd child too! I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but isn't it funny we had a similar situation? We have been trying since May and my Dr. won't help us with fertility treatments until we have been unsuccessful for a full year :(
> 
> I am sorry for your loss as well. It is a hard thing to go through! If we would have lost our 1st little girl we would not have tried again. It is funny we have a similar situation! My OB was really laid back about helping me... but I think because i had my IUD taken out 15 months ago and wasn't pregnant... They also found out last month I have PCOS now (she believe my iud caused it, b/c I never had it before). I just came off clomid 6 days ago and should be ovulating any time now... hopefully! I am really worried its not going to work, but I am trying to stay positive! I only have 2 more months of TTC before we have to call it quits (as my OB will only let me take meds to help for 3 months due to my hormone levels & cancer risk). Oh and I never had this before but my breast are huge compared to normal (like you they are popping out of my bra, to the point of me telling my husband I need all new bras)... maybe its a sign I am getting ready to ovulate (again I never had this before, so I am not sure if that is a sign or not)???Click to expand...

I had my IUD removed in May...I wonder if I have PCOS. I need to research what it is. I had the Paraguard. Which one did you have?


----------



## Emilee226

Leanne,
Thank you for the link!!! :)
~Emilee


----------



## Lea1984

CherryD said:


> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> Also your first names would be great, we cant keep calling each other by our user names lol.
> 
> My first name is Melissastarr... yes, one word, which really confuses people. Everyone calls me Lissa, Issa, Lissa Lou, or just Melissa. You can pick one! :)Click to expand...

Wow what a name, now that is what we would call a double barrelled name.. I think it will be easier for me to call you melissa.. You are very welcome hun :flower:


----------



## CherryD

Emilee226 said:


> CherryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilee226 said:
> 
> 
> I had my IUD removed in May...I wonder if I have PCOS. I need to research what it is. I had the Paraguard. Which one did you have?
> 
> I had the Mirena... I had no idea I had PCOS until I switched OB's and she picked up on a few things and said we really need to test your hormone levels, etc. Before the IUD I never had any issues at all, and started having issues a few months after getting my IUD... I had it taken out b/c of the issues and then this.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Lea1984

Emilee226 said:


> Leanne,
> Thank you for the link!!! :)
> ~Emilee

You're very welcome. I'm trying to find a way to paste in our banner but it just comes up as the actual banner itself..


----------



## Lea1984

I have PCOS too.... it took me 6 months to get caught with my son now 11.. 2 yrs on depo and not a single :bfp: since coming off depo in 2002....I was told in Feb this yr i have PCOS... Loads of cycst on both my ovaries... I have normal Cycles every month and i'm not over weight... Jus all my test came back telling Docs i have PCOS. :0(


----------



## Lea1984

sg0720 said:


> would fertility friend be good if i only use ovulation tests and check my CM..because i dont temp or anything. and i would put up my ticker but i dont think it will be very accurate...maybe i will try to make an account on fertilityfriend.com and put in my period and stuff and see what that tells me..because it says my average cycle is 41 but my last 2 cycles have been 33days so which would i put.

Hiya Hun,

FF is a a good way to track everything for you. If you just put in the last cycle you had and over time it will tell you your adverage cycle legnth.

Would you not consider temping? Its a brill way to find out where you are in your cycle...:flower:

You will be surprised how well you will get to know your body on here and ff..


----------



## jasminescent

Im jasmine. Lots of luck to everyone here! My period just recently started after giving birth because I was breastfeeding for awhile. I just started the ovulation stick yesterday, and so far it's negative. I'm around day 15?-18? of my unpredictable-usually-longer-than- normal cycle.


----------



## Emilee226

Well I'm having extremely long cycles now too, so maybe I will have to push my doc a little harder to work with me on this. I mean, I'll be 32 in February...these eggs aren't getting any younger :)
~Emilee


----------



## Emilee226

Well, I tested this morning...bfn. I know I am way early at 8dpo, but I just couldn't resist...I really feel like I am preggo this month! i was really hoping for those double lines :(


----------



## RosesOfTin

Ohai! I'm Rosie and I'm 24, my husband of nearly five years is 29. We were pregnant two years ago and it sadly ended in a miscarriage at 9+2. Yesterday was our second anniversary of that loss and it was a rough one. We've waited until this coming cycle to TTC again because I wasn't ready emotionally until now, and when we found out I'd be ovulating on Christmas eve/day, we took it as a bit of a sign. Silky, but true! 

We're giving it this cycle to try, and if unsuccessful we'll wait until after October to try again as we're opening a new business around then and it wouldn't be fair to anyone if I were to go into labor or be heavily pregnant at that time. So fingers crossed we get our Christmas miracle :)


----------



## mommypaula

Hey everyone.....I had an IUD and had it taken out the dr I talked to said that is prob where all the probs come from....and to top it off prob have Kidney probs the rest of my life... how awesome is that okay not really!! I would not recommend an IUD to anyone!! 
So ya its NICE to meet everyone and cant wait to get to know everyone and see all the BFPs!!


----------



## sg0720

thank you for sharing that because i will not try that and i do NOT recommend the DEPO shot..i gained like 26lbs after i got off the shot and i got on the BCP months later to help regulate my cycles which i think it help


----------



## diliapickle

It's so exciting to see so many people on here! Can't wait to get to know everyone and see some BFPs along the way! :) 

I am going to start using a BUT this month and charting. Does any have any tips and advice for that?


----------



## sg0720

i wish i could give you some advice but i do not chart. sorry good luck tho


----------



## Emilee226

So I went back in and saw a super faint line and got so excited! I ran out and got a CBE digital, but it came back not pregnant :( 
~emilee


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I just started charting again this month, done it earlier in the year for about 5 cycles but decided to spend some months being more relaxed about everything and after no BFP still thought I'd start charting again to see I am OV'ing though I'm slightly confussed this cycle when or if I have, I guess the 21 days bloods I went for on Monday will tell me for sure.



Emilee226 said:


> So I went back in and saw a super faint line and got so excited! I ran out and got a CBE digital, but it came back not pregnant :(
> ~emilee

Oh no :nope: maybe the CBE digi is less sensitive? FX x


----------



## Bluebell11

Hi everyone I'm 21 and my husband is 23, we have been trying to conceive for over a year. 2012 is our year and my aim is to stay positive and I thought hearing other women's stories and you guys getting you BFP will help keep me motivated.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies can I join? My name is Kayla, I am 22, DH is 23, and we are ttc # 1! We have been trying since SEPT with no luck yet, and really hoping we can make our bundle of joy on our fourth try! 

I am pretty sure I am out for DEC as I am spotting, so AF should come full flow in the next day or two. So onto a 2012 conception & BFP! Haha. Pretty sure I will OV VERY end of DEC if not BEG JAN. Will be on vacation with my family during my next TWW so hopefully it will help move things along and I can come home PREGNANT! Ahh, GL to all ladies, so glad to join a fresh new thread =)


----------



## kassiaethne

Hai i am 25 and my husband is 33. we have been trying for 2 months to conceive with no luck. But personally instead of putting a negative spin on it while every other person seems to be pregnant around me or already have a kid *eyetwitch* I think of it as its just going to make me appreciate my child all the more when i do finally have a baby. But I do hope it happens soon because all this positive thinking is hurting my brain


----------



## Lea1984

Hello ladies, just a quick one from me as I'm in work!

Welcome new ladies.. How are we all doing? I think u all need to put tickers up so we know where everyone is in there cycle.. If u click on mine it should take you to lilypie where u set them up...

As for temping, take ur temp in the morning at the same time everyday, before u move out of bed( ideally keep it nx to ur bed).. It's best to set n alarm if u wake up at different times, that way ur temp will be recorded the same time everyday...

I found temping and opk's really helpful with fertility friend... If u have not signed up give it a try it's amazing how well u get to kno ur body


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, just an update, had increase spotting this am when peeing, sry if tmi! So AF should be due tomorrow. Actually excited for it to come so I can start my new cycle already!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Lea1984 said:


> Hello ladies, just a quick one from me as I'm in work!
> 
> Welcome new ladies.. How are we all doing? I think u all need to put tickers up so we know where everyone is in there cycle.. If u click on mine it should take you to lilypie where u set them up...
> 
> As for temping, take ur temp in the morning at the same time everyday, before u move out of bed( ideally keep it nx to ur bed).. It's best to set n alarm if u wake up at different times, that way ur temp will be recorded the same time everyday...
> 
> I found temping and opk's really helpful with fertility friend... If u have not signed up give it a try it's amazing how well u get to kno ur body

Just added mine, though my cycle seems to be a bit up the wall this month which is annoying considering for the past 12 months they have been regular :growlmad:

I used to have one of the other type cycle tickers but had to get rid of it as I was obsessing over the symptoms that it was telling me I could be experiancing.


----------



## Emilee226

Welcome New Ladies! 

So I tested again this morning, $store and CBE digi and both are BFN :( Now if AF would just show up, we could start the count down again.
~Emilee


----------



## babyfeva

Hello all,

I am 30 and my husband is 32. We have been married for 4 yrs now but together for 12. I just stopped bcp's on Nov 26 had withdrawal bleeding from Dec 1-6. Now waiting to ovulate. I'm so new to this and all the lingo so bear with me. I'm very excited to hear all about your stories.


----------



## Lea1984

Good Evening Ladies :flower:

Hi Tinkerbell, Soz what is your name hunni?

Nice to see your ticker up.. Are you in with a chance this month? I know what you mean about the obsession with SS... Have you got FF?
Do you use temp and opk's? :winkwink:


Well What a day!.. I was 1hr 30 mins late for work this morning :wacko: I have no idea why i just cant seem to wake in the mornings recently.

I was only in for 5hrs, just a short shift today. I'm so far behind with my course work for level 2 maths... And my medication course... To top that i have my theory (for driving) in 4 days :cry: I'm so scared because i'm not prepaired for it.. Trying to do my house up for xmas is just another cracker of a joke.. I have taken way to much on....

The worse this of all is My Face, Neck and scalp is throbbing like mad, i guess its another trip to the doctors in the morning bcos i cannot cope with this burning and itching i have. 
Over the last few weeks i have suffered problems with my skin. All around my hair line, eye brows, nose, ears and neck. Its all red and inflammed, Its so bloody sore. I'm starting to look like i've been sun burnt.

The Docs said it was psoriasis, then eczema now seborrheic dematitis. Well i don't care what they think it is, i want to know what it is. All the creams they have given me irratate it like crazy.. Even oilatum, diprobase, doublebase to moisterize it, they all make it worse. They have taken me off the steroid creams bcos they are thining my skin and they are only a temp solution, i'm now using daktarin and that is just as bad.

My flaking all over, i cant even use my normal hair products because they burn my scalp. Having afro curly hair i cannot use many products they give me to treat the scalp problem so i cant even style my hair....:growlmad:

I just want it gone..........I have never had anything like this in my life, i never had ache or spots, now my Brown skin is looking more white with flakes and red burnt..


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies :hi:
I'm Laura, 28, and hubby is 29. We've been together 11 years and got married this July :cloud9: we got pregnant first time trying in September but lost it at 9 weeks:cry: this is my first proper post mc cycle, so we're really hoping to be so lucky again! Can't wait to see the first :bfp: in this thread! :dust: to all of you :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

Emilee226 said:


> Welcome New Ladies!
> 
> So I tested again this morning, $store and CBE digi and both are BFN :( Now if AF would just show up, we could start the count down again.
> ~Emilee

Hey hunni.. 

Never think you are out until the :witch: shows her ugly face. :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

auntylolo said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> I'm Laura, 28, and hubby is 29. We've been together 11 years and got married this July :cloud9: we got pregnant first time trying in September but lost it at 9 weeks:cry: this is my first proper post mc cycle, so we're really hoping to be so lucky again! Can't wait to see the first :bfp: in this thread! :dust: to all of you :flower:

Welcome Laura Nice to have you with us....:flower:

Congratulations - Newly weds :flower: I am so sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Sometimes its just not meant to be, as sad as things in life are. You will get your :bfp: soon and your little :angel: will be watching over you.:hugs:

Here is too all our :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Lea1984

babyfeva said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am 30 and my husband is 32. We have been married for 4 yrs now but together for 12. I just stopped bcp's on Nov 26 had withdrawal bleeding from Dec 1-6. Now waiting to ovulate. I'm so new to this and all the lingo so bear with me. I'm very excited to hear all about your stories.

:wave: Welcome to the thread.. Fx here is too our :bfp:s on this thread...


----------



## Lea1984

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, just an update, had increase spotting this am when peeing, sry if tmi! So AF should be due tomorrow. Actually excited for it to come so I can start my new cycle already!

Stay positve hun until :witch: comes full force.. Even then your not out... see how things go over the next few days..:flower:

Love your positive spin on things too....:winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

Lea1984 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update, had increase spotting this am when peeing, sry if tmi! So AF should be due tomorrow. Actually excited for it to come so I can start my new cycle already!
> 
> Stay positve hun until :witch: comes full force.. Even then your not out... see how things go over the next few days..:flower:
> 
> Love your positive spin on things too....:winkwink:Click to expand...

aw thanks! unfortunately AF has def. started today, although mine are super light since stopping BCP's (so my reg af lately has been a little heavier than spotting!) guess I can't complain! So I am counting today as CD1 and am predicted to OV Jan 1st although I hope it happens earlier in my cycle as last cycle I didn't ov til at least CD 22! My cycles keep getting longer and longer as you can see on my siggy, but none the less, I would love to have a surprise BFP tomorrow if the spotting stopped but not so sure that will be happening! Thanks for the hope :flower:


----------



## babyfeva

Testing to see if my ticker works
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png


----------



## gaiagirl

kassiaethne said:


> Hai i am 25 and my husband is 33. we have been trying for 2 months to conceive with no luck. But personally instead of putting a negative spin on it while every other person seems to be pregnant around me or already have a kid *eyetwitch* I think of it as its just going to make me appreciate my child all the more when i do finally have a baby. But I do hope it happens soon because all this positive thinking is hurting my brain

Congrats! It looks like this cycle WAS your cycle after all :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Oops sorry, forgot to add my names Louise.

To be honest I'm not sure, I normally OV CD14 or 15 and we :sex: CD12 & 15 and no more after that until CD20 as wasn't feeling too good but I don't think I actually ovulated until CD17 this month or even if it was then :wacko: going by my temps.

I took a break from temping from May and started again this month, also stopped using OPK's back in May too (trying to go for the relaxed approach for a bit) and haven't started up with them again.
Yep have FF, here's my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333c3c

Had bloods to check progesterone levels this past Monday and other half did his SA test so we're just waiting to see how they come back atm.

Hope you get some answers as to whats causing the skin trouble and then some treatment for it x


----------



## gaiagirl

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Oops sorry, forgot to add my names Louise.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure, I normally OV CD14 or 15 and we :sex: CD12 & 15 and no more after that until CD20 as wasn't feeling too good but I don't think I actually ovulated until CD17 this month or even if it was then :wacko: going by my temps.
> 
> I took a break from temping from May and started again this month, also stopped using OPK's back in May too (trying to go for the relaxed approach for a bit) and haven't started up with them again.
> Yep have FF, here's my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333c3c
> 
> Had bloods to check progesterone levels this past Monday and other half did his SA test so we're just waiting to see how they come back atm.
> 
> Hope you get some answers as to whats causing the skin trouble and then some treatment for it x


It almost looks like a possible implantation dip on 10DPO, if your temps stay up! Who knows, maybe this is the month :flower:

Why were you having progesterone tested, have you had a short LP...


----------



## Tinkerbell3

gaiagirl said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Oops sorry, forgot to add my names Louise.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure, I normally OV CD14 or 15 and we :sex: CD12 & 15 and no more after that until CD20 as wasn't feeling too good but I don't think I actually ovulated until CD17 this month or even if it was then :wacko: going by my temps.
> 
> I took a break from temping from May and started again this month, also stopped using OPK's back in May too (trying to go for the relaxed approach for a bit) and haven't started up with them again.
> Yep have FF, here's my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333c3c
> 
> Had bloods to check progesterone levels this past Monday and other half did his SA test so we're just waiting to see how they come back atm.
> 
> Hope you get some answers as to whats causing the skin trouble and then some treatment for it x
> 
> 
> It almost looks like a possible implantation dip on 10DPO, if your temps stay up! Who knows, maybe this is the month :flower:
> 
> Why were you having progesterone tested, have you had a short LP...Click to expand...

I did think could be that but as Im not sure when I actually OV'ed im not too sure. For the past year I've had pretty regular cycles of 29 days with a couple being 28 and 30 but never any longer, think my bodies trying to play tricks on me :growlmad:

No my LP is fine, always 14-15 days. As we've been trying for a year with no luck I was sent for progesterone/CD21 bloods just as routine investigations by a fertility specialist to check the levels are fine and I am ovulating, also need to have a Hycosy scan and CD3 bloods too.


----------



## auntylolo

Tinkerbelle, I also think your chart looks fab! Are you going to :test: soon? :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Lea- Sorry you are having problems with your skin at the minute. I really hope the doctors can sort something out for you soon :hugs: Regarding the banner, post up the link onto the thread and put a space at the beginning like where it says IMG put up I MG and it will break up the link and then the girls can just delete the space. 

Tinkerbell- Loving the temp dip. Things do look good for you. I really hope it is not your body playing tricks on you! :hugs:

Almosthere- Sorry to see the nasty :witch: has turned up for you. At least you know and she isn't teasing you. Time to look forward to this month :hugs:

Emilee- Sorry to see it was a :BFN: keep up the PMA and it will happen for you soon enough :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing great and has had a fab weekend. I got my Christmas tree and put it up this weekend and it looks amazing, feels like Christmas already!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

auntylolo said:


> Tinkerbelle, I also think your chart looks fab! Are you going to :test: soon? :test: :test: :test:

No, unless :witch: isn't here by the end of the weekend though I'm sure she will be :growlmad:
I was a peeing on a stick addict when we first started trying until about May, I just couldn't take seeing those :bfn: anymore so decided to just stop and only ever test if AF was later than I expected, of course she never was :cry:



Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Lea- Sorry you are having problems with your skin at the minute. I really hope the doctors can sort something out for you soon :hugs: Regarding the banner, post up the link onto the thread and put a space at the beginning like where it says IMG put up I MG and it will break up the link and then the girls can just delete the space.
> 
> Tinkerbell- Loving the temp dip. Things do look good for you. I really hope it is not your body playing tricks on you! :hugs:
> 
> Almosthere- Sorry to see the nasty :witch: has turned up for you. At least you know and she isn't teasing you. Time to look forward to this month :hugs:
> 
> Emilee- Sorry to see it was a :BFN: keep up the PMA and it will happen for you soon enough :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great and has had a fab weekend. I got my Christmas tree and put it up this weekend and it looks amazing, feels like Christmas already!

Thank you, I'd love this to finally be it :cloud9: but trying not to get my hopes up just for them to be dashed again. This would be one expensive baby though as we're all booked to get married in Florida in May so would have to change everything plus everyone elses charges to change dates but all worth it.

How had your pregnancy gone? x


----------



## Pinky12

> Thank you, I'd love this to finally be it :cloud9: but trying not to get my hopes up just for them to be dashed again. This would be one expensive baby though as we're all booked to get married in Florida in May so would have to change everything plus everyone elses charges to change dates but all worth it.
> 
> How had your pregnancy gone? x

I know what you mean. I am with you on the no testing. I know if i were to get hung up on testing anf symptom spotting it would make it far worse so just waited and waited until the :witch: arrived. 

To be honest I was very lucky to fall pregnant as I had just figured out i had a short lp, I implanted on the day af was die so I think someone was keeping an eye out for me! The pregnancy has been difficult and I haven't enjoyed It as I've been ill throughout most of it. I have been signed off work twice, been in hospital, had a few bad infections, struggle to walk from spd and sciatica but i wouldn't change It for the world!

So do you just temp then?


----------



## babyfeva

Hello ladies,

I am supposed to ovulate around the 15th and last night I noticed a hint of pink in my ewcm- does this mean I ovulated already?

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Pinky12 said:


> Thank you, I'd love this to finally be it :cloud9: but trying not to get my hopes up just for them to be dashed again. This would be one expensive baby though as we're all booked to get married in Florida in May so would have to change everything plus everyone elses charges to change dates but all worth it.
> 
> How had your pregnancy gone? x
> 
> I know what you mean. I am with you on the no testing. I know if i were to get hung up on testing anf symptom spotting it would make it far worse so just waited and waited until the :witch: arrived.
> 
> To be honest I was very lucky to fall pregnant as I had just figured out i had a short lp, I implanted on the day af was die so I think someone was keeping an eye out for me! The pregnancy has been difficult and I haven't enjoyed It as I've been ill throughout most of it. I have been signed off work twice, been in hospital, had a few bad infections, struggle to walk from spd and sciatica but i wouldn't change It for the world!
> 
> So do you just temp then?Click to expand...

Oh no sorry to hear things have been tough and you've not been well during the pregnancy. Hope you're last few weeks don't give you too much of a rough time and I'm sure once you have your wonderful baby in your arms you won't even think of it :cloud9:

Yep just temping now, typically the first month I start doing it again though I can't clearly see when I ovulated and my cycle is the longest its been for a year :rolleyes:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Lea 
thanks so much for inviting me to this thread. 
Here is a little info about me: 

My name is Carla and I'm 36 years in Feb next year. 
Been with OH (36yrs) for 3 1/2 years. He popped the big question this past summer - the big day is booked for 6th April 2013. 
We have been TTCing since March 2011.


----------



## westfall

Hi ladies! 
is it OK if I join you? :flower: im not TTC until my March cycle but OH and I are hoping for a winter 2012/2013 baby so maybe I belong here? 

a little about me: I have been with my OH for 3.5 years and we are eloping to Montreal in March after which we are going to go right into TTC! I am really excited to try for my first baby and would love to talk to other ladies who are already at that stage. 

Interesting note: if OH and I were to be SUPER lucky and get pg on our first try my EDD would be Christmas day 2012! 

hope nobody minds that im here :winkwink:


----------



## jasminescent

babyfeva said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am 30 and my husband is 32. We have been married for 4 yrs now but together for 12. I just stopped bcp's on Nov 26 had withdrawal bleeding from Dec 1-6. Now waiting to ovulate. I'm so new to this and all the lingo so bear with me. I'm very excited to hear all about your stories.

welcome! you sound just like me and my hubby. Been together forever but only married for a few years. Good luck!


----------



## jasminescent

westfall said:


> Hi ladies!
> is it OK if I join you? :flower: im not TTC until my March cycle but OH and I are hoping for a winter 2012/2013 baby so maybe I belong here?
> 
> a little about me: I have been with my OH for 3.5 years and we are eloping to Montreal in March after which we are going to go right into TTC! I am really excited to try for my first baby and would love to talk to other ladies who are already at that stage.
> 
> Interesting note: if OH and I were to be SUPER lucky and get pg on our first try my EDD would be Christmas day 2012!
> 
> hope nobody minds that im here :winkwink:

not at all! nice to meet you!


----------



## jasminescent

I've only started to use this OPK a few days ago, and the first day of my last menstrual period was nov 21. I've only seen a faint pink line on occasion. Seems a bit late for me not to have ovulated yet. Will you see a progression of the pink line getting darker as you get closer to ovulation or will it be suddenly positive and then disappears quickly?

Also anyone know how to add tickers?


----------



## gaiagirl

jasminescent said:


> I've only started to use this OPK a few days ago, and the first day of my last menstrual period was nov 21. I've only seen a faint pink line on occasion. Seems a bit late for me not to have ovulated yet. Will you see a progression of the pink line getting darker as you get closer to ovulation or will it be suddenly positive and then disappears quickly?
> 
> Also anyone know how to add tickers?

Do you normally O very late? If Nov 21 was your CD1 then you would now be on...CD23. So unless you ovulate after that, you probably missed ovulation?

For the tickers, just click on one you like and it will take you to the site! Once you design it and get the link, copy and paste the link into your signature :thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

me me me can i join u fab ladies...

Well, my name is Esther, and i am 24 and OH is 25, we have been TTC for a couple of months now - with no luck...it would be nice to have a 2012/2013 baby...

and i only started using OPKs this cycle haven't gotten the hang of it though - and i will be temping from next cycle...i just need to find a good thermometer!

hope we all get our BFP's soon...


----------



## almosthere

jasminescent said:


> I've only started to use this OPK a few days ago, and the first day of my last menstrual period was nov 21. I've only seen a faint pink line on occasion. Seems a bit late for me not to have ovulated yet. Will you see a progression of the pink line getting darker as you get closer to ovulation or will it be suddenly positive and then disappears quickly?
> 
> Also anyone know how to add tickers?

What CD are you on? I OV very late last cycle (my first using OPKS) I OV on CD22! It was so late I was nervous I wasn't ovulating yet, but I am as I am temping as well to confirm O date. Also, I did have a progression. Right after AF the lines were extremely light for days, then my lines would get darker every 4 days or so and stay the same then 4 days after they would get almost pos, then mine were were for 4 days!!! I stopped testing. Not all get a progression but if you do you are lucky because you will see when it will happen for you! GL!


----------



## mimi1979

Hi Ladies,

Is it okay if I join as well? Lets see--I am 32 and my DH is 39. We have been together for 8 years...married since May (I know...a long time right?). We have been trying to conceive since August with no luck. We were praying that December would be our month as that would have been the best Christmas gift ever, but we haven't given up hope. I am positive that 2012 will be the year for all of us. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## almosthere

welcome mimi! babydust!!


----------



## mommyB

Can I join...pretty please :flower: I have been on BNB for quite awhile now, and have made my way through most of the boards and am now back hoping to conceive baby #2! I am 28 and DH is 34 and we have been married for 3 years (next month). We were very lucky and conceived our DS very quickly. I am on my first post BCP cycle, but we are not currently trying (but also not preventing). We are hoping for a late 2012 or early 2013 baby (hoping for a little sister). Just want to say that I am so excited to be back in the TTC forum again!! :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome MommyB!

It seems that you and I are on a similar cycle. Today is CD 13! Good luck.


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies,

I had ewcm the day before yesterday and this morning after a bowel movement (sorry tmi) and am having slight cramping today. Am i ovulating already? Today is CD 13.


----------



## Nlove

Hi, I hope you do not mind me joining in on this thread:) This is something new for me, I have been ttc for about 2 years now. I have not started any testing, because I am still struggling with not being able to do this on our own without any help. I take care of my 18 month old nephew, and have since he was 3 months old. In a way this has totally prepared me for the journey of being a mom. My sister just told us on Thanksgiving that she is 11 weeks along, so I am going to be an aunty again:) Very happy for them, but also sad because it is taking me so long. Does anyone have any suggestions about the emotional part of all of this. I am tired of being sad about it:(


----------



## jasminescent

almosthere said:


> jasminescent said:
> 
> 
> I've only started to use this OPK a few days ago, and the first day of my last menstrual period was nov 21. I've only seen a faint pink line on occasion. Seems a bit late for me not to have ovulated yet. Will you see a progression of the pink line getting darker as you get closer to ovulation or will it be suddenly positive and then disappears quickly?
> 
> Also anyone know how to add tickers?
> 
> What CD are you on? I OV very late last cycle (my first using OPKS) I OV on CD22! It was so late I was nervous I wasn't ovulating yet, but I am as I am temping as well to confirm O date. Also, I did have a progression. Right after AF the lines were extremely light for days, then my lines would get darker every 4 days or so and stay the same then 4 days after they would get almost pos, then mine were were for 4 days!!! I stopped testing. Not all get a progression but if you do you are lucky because you will see when it will happen for you! GL!Click to expand...

thanks for that info! I'm on CD23, and I've always had longer rather than shorter cycles, but they are irregular. I don't know my exact cycle length but they are usually longer than 30 days. I've only gotten one period after baby #1 so my cycle may still be a bit irregular. I tested again today and was negative again. By the way, I've been using the OPK as a midstream test and I always see the control line fine so I'm assuming it's working. Can you not dip it in a cup or will it affect my result?


----------



## almosthere

no problem, here to help and support. I dip in cup but it can only be submergd for 15 seconds and only to a certain point on the strip check ur directions to be safe!


----------



## tammym1974

Wow, there's been quite a lot of posts since I last visited. I'm out this month, old AF showed her face on Sunday. I've been decking the halls...making wreaths, and the tree for the holidays. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies - I just joined the forum today. Mind if I join in? :) Hubby and I have been trying for about 6 months and married for a year and a half. We are really hoping that 2012 will be our year! (and also the year for everyone here too!!) Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## mommyB

Starlight2012 said:


> Hi ladies - I just joined the forum today. Mind if I join in? :) Hubby and I have been trying for about 6 months and married for a year and a half. We are really hoping that 2012 will be our year! (and also the year for everyone here too!!) Baby dust to you all!!!

Welcome to the thread (and BNB), just wanted to say that I am from Ontario too!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Welcome *Starlight2012, Nlove, mommyB, mimi1979, skweek35, westfall, MummyWant2be* :wave:

*jasminescent* and *almosthere*- Hope you are both ok ladies. One thing I would keep an eye out for is the length of your lp (luteal phase). If you are not ovulating until about CD 23 (for instance) and you have a 30 day cycle then the egg doesn't have enough time to implant as you need to have a lp of roughly 10 days for this. There are ways to easily rectify this without medical intervention as I managed to do it, hope this help :hugs:



> babyfeva Hi ladies,
> I had ewcm the day before yesterday and this morning after a bowel movement (sorry tmi) and am having slight cramping today. Am i ovulating already? Today is CD 13.

It sounds to me like you could be ovulating, but I am no master on CM. CD 13- 15 is the "normal" time to ovulate :hugs:
Also regarding the little bit of pink- sometimes when the follicle bursts and the egg moves out there is a bit of blood....without temping you dont' know for sure if you O'd but that is what it sounds like to me



> Tinkerbell
> Yep just temping now, typically the first month I start doing it again though I can't clearly see when I ovulated and my cycle is the longest its been for a year

Sods law that. Why do our bodies play tricks on us lol. Are you putting your temps into fertility friend? I found temping to be the best way to track my cycle and the least stressful way as well :haha:

I hope everyone else is ok. Is anyone coming up to testing time?


----------



## MummyWant2be

thnx for the warm welcome Pinky12 - well on my side...I'm a bit dry today :(


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for the warm welcome Pinky!! Congrats on 34 weeks!!! 

WOW so many new ladies joining us - great to see that. 

I have totally taken my FS advice and totally lost track of cycle days!! I suppose partly because I have been so busy helping my best friend who had #2 on Monday. A healthy baby boy - Rylan Scott - 8lbs 1oz - 55.5cm!!! No ways he will be short!! Dad is 6ft 6!! 

I seem to be coming down with a cold! BOOHOO no more Rylan cuddles for now!! BOOHHOO 

Hope all TTC 12 -13 ladies are well!! 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## babyfeva

skweek35

I hope you feel better soon. Get lots of rest.



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png


----------



## Starlight2012

mommyB said:


> Starlight2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - I just joined the forum today. Mind if I join in? :) Hubby and I have been trying for about 6 months and married for a year and a half. We are really hoping that 2012 will be our year! (and also the year for everyone here too!!) Baby dust to you all!!!
> 
> Welcome to the thread (and BNB), just wanted to say that I am from Ontario too!Click to expand...

Hi MommyB! Thanks for the welcome! Your little one is adorable :)


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: ladies! As you can see i'm popping over from the pregnancy thread, hope you don't mind. I'm the Wendy that is mentioned on the front page :haha: Thank you for the lovely comments Lea! It's good to have you back on BnB :hugs:

I know how hard ttc can be and I just want to wish you ladies all the very best on your journeys. I have PCOS and it took me over a year, some weight loss and a lot of determination to get my BFP but I got there in the end as I am sure all you will too (hopefully a little sooner though :haha:). I will try and pop on when I can to see how you are all doing on your journeys and if I can help anyone along the way I would be more than happy to :) Lea is fab support and I am sure you will love this thread and the new friends you make as much as Lea, Emma and I loved our ttc thread x


----------



## mommypaula

Wow I havent been on here in a couple days and we are at 11 pages...wooohoooo sweet!! I am on cycle day 47 ya I know its super long I have tested and all:bfn: so started taking Prometrium on the 4th so hopefully :witch: arrives on the 15th so I can start all over again .... sucks but ready to get on with it!! I go back to the dr in January after all my blood tests come back and she said I can get Clomid....Super Duper excited!! I want to get pg asap but I really want a Christmas baby so March is my target lol!! :winkwink: So next month is hopefully a jumping off date and start Clomid in Feb !! How is everyone else doing today? everyone ready for Christmas?? Oh my ticker I tried to do it but like I said cd47 and have no idea how long my lp is?? so do I just set it as 14?? Because I do temp and use ff but my temps look like the rocky Mountains up and down all over the place!! so ff can never really pin point when I ovulate!! so How do I make a ticker to show my cd and dpo if I dont really know?? :blush:
And Almost Merry Christmas to you all!!:xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## Quartz

Hello I am just about to start ttc #2 - I did not join the forum until I was well into the second trimester last time and then just lurked for awhile so I want to do it from the beginning this time! My af is due 31st December so we are going to have a final Christmas splurge before starting ttc properly. Hello to everyone else


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hello and welcome to all the new lovely ladies in this thread :wave:

Well I'm slightly fed up today and feel like hitting my head against a brick wall ](*,)
Today I'm CD32 and still have no sign, not even a slight spotting of AF, the one time I actually need her to show up and she seems to have done a runner :growlmad: my temp dropped this morning and I expected her to be here at her usual time of the day but nope, nothing. 
It also means the my 21day bloods are going to be messed up, they are meant to be done at 7DPO going by FF I had them done at what I thought was 6DPO and now if she does show up tomorrow it means I only had the blood test at 5DPO :growlmad:


----------



## skweek35

babyfeva said:


> skweek35
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. Get lots of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png

I will make sure I get lots of rest next week!! 2 days till school hols start (yup I'm a school teacher!!) 2 1/2 weeks of bliss!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

Wendy - I also have PCOS. We have been TTCing since March '11 and saw the FS last week. Hoping something happens soon as I will be 36 in Feb and getting married in 16 months time!! So feeling like I dont have much time left!

MommyPaula - hi there, ooohhh I have no idea about the ticker. 
Christmas - eekkk - looking forward to next week - get my shopping done then!! 2 days and counting!! Roll on holidays!! 

:wave:Quartz 

Tinkerbell - I know how you feel!!! I had my CD21 bloods done 2 months back and that happened to me too! But turns out my levels were high enough to register that OV had happened!! :yay: When are you getting the results back?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

skweek35 said:


> Tinkerbell - I know how you feel!!! I had my CD21 bloods done 2 months back and that happened to me too! But turns out my levels were high enough to register that OV had happened!! :yay: When are you getting the results back?

It's just typical isn't it? my cycles have been regular at 29 days for a year and now this one :growlmad: I'm hoping i'll be the same as you and my levels will still be high enough to confirm I ovulated, by the longer AF takes to get here the less likely as the DPO I had the test will just get fewer and fewer.
We have our follow up appointment Jan 18th but have a feeling I may need to change it if AF doesn't get here soon because I still need CD3 bloods and to fit in having a hycosy scan before we go back, I might see if I can ring tomorrow to check the progesterone and OH's SA results but not sure they will give me them over the phone.


----------



## skweek35

Seems like we are going through the same things at the mo. 
I saw the FS last Friday. Also have to get CD3 bloods and scans. 
Is the hycosy scan checking the tubes?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Yep the hycosy is to check tubes aren't blocked. Are you having the hycosy or hsg? When can you book yours?


----------



## MrsCompass

I'm in for a 2012 baby :)

Babydust to all of us!!!!


----------



## jasminescent

CD 24, and OPK still negative. :shrug:


----------



## WendyJ

skweek35 said:


> Wendy - I also have PCOS. We have been TTCing since March '11 and saw the FS last week. Hoping something happens soon as I will be 36 in Feb and getting married in 16 months time!! So feeling like I dont have much time left!

Aww congratulations on the upcoming wedding! How fab would it be to be pregnant before then. I had my first FS appointment and I was told to try a bit of weight loss and continue with a low carb die (which I had already started). I was due to go back for my second appointment next week to discuss what my options are but this pregnancy came as a lovely natural surprise so it does happen. It was a nice feeling being able to cancel that appointment. I hope the same happens for you too :flower: x


----------



## skweek35

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Yep the hycosy is to check tubes aren't blocked. Are you having the hycosy or hsg? When can you book yours?

I am not sure TBH. She only said about dye being inserted. HSG or Hycosy? 
She has booked the appointments so just waiting for my letters from NHS. She said they would be in about 5 - 6 weeks time. So just wait and see.


----------



## skweek35

WendyJ said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy - I also have PCOS. We have been TTCing since March '11 and saw the FS last week. Hoping something happens soon as I will be 36 in Feb and getting married in 16 months time!! So feeling like I dont have much time left!
> 
> Aww congratulations on the upcoming wedding! How fab would it be to be pregnant before then. I had my first FS appointment and I was told to try a bit of weight loss and continue with a low carb die (which I had already started). I was due to go back for my second appointment next week to discuss what my options are but this pregnancy came as a lovely natural surprise so it does happen. It was a nice feeling being able to cancel that appointment. I hope the same happens for you too :flower: xClick to expand...

Thanks Wendy!! I had planned to have #1 before the wedding and then #2 soon after the wedding, but not sure at the mo. Will just have to wait and see what happens now. 
She was really impressed to hear that I have already lost almost 40lbs and BMI is now under 30!! She did encourage me to continue loosing weight. Not planning on stopping now! Have a wedding dress I need to get into. 
Yes would be really nice if I can cancel my 2nd fs appointment too!! FXed I can do the same!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

skweek35 said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Yep the hycosy is to check tubes aren't blocked. Are you having the hycosy or hsg? When can you book yours?
> 
> I am not sure TBH. She only said about dye being inserted. HSG or Hycosy?
> She has booked the appointments so just waiting for my letters from NHS. She said they would be in about 5 - 6 weeks time. So just wait and see.Click to expand...

Dye is used with HSG so likely that, Hycosy uses saline instead.
Hope it's not too long for you, I have to wait till next cycle now to try and book again as not appointments for this one, they said with it being Christmas & New year there are obviously less appointments than usual :(

I just noticed your weightloss ticker, congratulations that's a great amount to have lost.
I notice you are trying tohave a baby before your wedding, really hope you manage too. That's what we hoped for but it wasn't meant to be x


----------



## manny82

hello ladies, 

Hope someone can advice me

I've always had 28 to 30 day cycle, but they got irregular oct cycle 8 days late and nov cycle was 7 days late . I don't know my exact cycle length but they are usually 30 days. I got period on dec 03 so according to that today I am CD13 I don&#8217;t even know when I ovulate and LP.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

manny82 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Hope someone can advice me
> 
> I've always had 28 to 30 day cycle, but they got irregular oct cycle 8 days late and nov cycle was 7 days late . I don't know my exact cycle length but they are usually 30 days. I got period on dec 03 so according to that today I am CD13 I dont even know when I ovulate and LP.

They say the average LP is 14 days, that means on a 30 day cycle you'd ovulate on CD16.
The best way to find out what day you ovulate and your LP is start charting your BBT. You've probably seen a few people mention they do this, its pretty easy but there are a few things you need to make sure you do and thats take your temp at the same time every morning upon waking and after at least 4hours sleep i think it is, you need a special thermometer for it.


----------



## manny82

Tinkerbell3 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> Hope someone can advice me
> 
> I've always had 28 to 30 day cycle, but they got irregular oct cycle 8 days late and nov cycle was 7 days late . I don't know my exact cycle length but they are usually 30 days. I got period on dec 03 so according to that today I am CD13 I dont even know when I ovulate and LP.
> 
> They say the average LP is 14 days, that means on a 30 day cycle you'd ovulate on CD16.
> The best way to find out what day you ovulate and your LP is start charting your BBT. You've probably seen a few people mention they do this, its pretty easy but there are a few things you need to make sure you do and thats take your temp at the same time every morning upon waking and after at least 4hours sleep i think it is, you need a special thermometer for it.Click to expand...

thanks for info tinkerbell... u know i was thinkin of charting BBT but my luck got fever last nite down with flu so i thinkin charting bbt wont help


----------



## mas

Hiya can I join?! 

Im 30 ttc no 2 used to be a reg member of the board but list my bubba at 14 weeks and kinds took a break and left it to chance... 13months on and still no BFP but i will try make sure we dtd around ov next month as pretty sure we missed our time window this month! Good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## jasminescent

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> *jasminescent* and *almosthere*- Hope you are both ok ladies. One thing I would keep an eye out for is the length of your lp (luteal phase). If you are not ovulating until about CD 23 (for instance) and you have a 30 day cycle then the egg doesn't have enough time to implant as you need to have a lp of roughly 10 days for this. There are ways to easily rectify this without medical intervention as I managed to do it, hope this help :hugs:

This will be the first cycle I'm tracking after baby #1 so I'm expecting it to be a bit wacky. I'm now on CD25, and still no sign of ovulation by OPK. I have to admit I'm not very in tune with all the ovulation signs, and never tracked ovulation or luteal phase before so I really have no idea how long it is. Me and hubby have been so busy with work, baby, family etc. so we're not doing too good with TTC this month :wacko: Congrats to you by the way!


----------



## skweek35

Tinkerbell3 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Yep the hycosy is to check tubes aren't blocked. Are you having the hycosy or hsg? When can you book yours?
> 
> I am not sure TBH. She only said about dye being inserted. HSG or Hycosy?
> She has booked the appointments so just waiting for my letters from NHS. She said they would be in about 5 - 6 weeks time. So just wait and see.Click to expand...
> 
> Dye is used with HSG so likely that, Hycosy uses saline instead.
> Hope it's not too long for you, I have to wait till next cycle now to try and book again as not appointments for this one, they said with it being Christmas & New year there are obviously less appointments than usual :(
> 
> I just noticed your weightloss ticker, congratulations that's a great amount to have lost.
> I notice you are trying tohave a baby before your wedding, really hope you manage too. That's what we hoped for but it wasn't meant to be xClick to expand...

thanks hun, the weight loss thing is not too good this week!! Well with Christmas meals and parties at work and all I picked up 2 1/2lbs!!! But hoping to get back to it this week and kick that weight off quickly. 

Will they do normal scan and HSG in the same appointment? Hopefully hear when my appointment is in the next few weeks. Got a letter through yesterday for my follow up appointment - 17 Feb '12 so scans should be about 2 weeks before that. 
How are your wedding plans coming along?


----------



## paula181

* ladies. I am 30 and my OH is 35, we have been trying since August 2010  I have Pcos and my cycles are fairly bad at the min, i am trying healthy options to regulate them! I have a 7 year old daugher. This child will be my OH's 1st child 
Good luck ladies 

xx*


----------



## mas

Good luck!!! August 2010 is when I had my BFP but unfortunately did not last.... I have a boy who is eight...

No medical reasons for me just seems not to stick! lol! Hoper the new year will give u a BFP!

xxx
MAS


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Hi all.. I'm Alisa, live in Sydney Australia..
I'm 33 and DH 37.. We have 2 boys 7 and 5.. Angel Baby lost May 2011..
We are ttc baby #3.. Hoping and trying for girl
And can I say I LOVE this site!!!!


----------



## mommypaula

Well:witch: arrived for me today....well started spotting spotting yesterday so I knew today was my day and yesterday was my last day of Prometrium...So i knew...SUCKS.....but it just means I start this month all over again!! Yay 
SO anyways did the ticker just set it on default days cause I didnt know what else to do !!! so just set it on day 1 28 day cycle and 14 day lp !!


----------



## skweek35

Hi to Mas, paula and Jacobnmatty, Welcome to this thread. 

Mommypaula - fab news that af finally decided to visit you!! 

Well I am just loving my job right now!! I have officially started my holidays!! 2 1/2 weeks of bliss!! 

Hope everyone has a really good weekend!!


----------



## ducky1502

Hi everyone :) I'm 22 and my OH is 25, we have a 1 year old son and have been NTNP since august this year and have been TTC for 2 cycles so far. My cycles have gone from 30days pre pregnancy to now being 40 days so my cycles feel like they go on forever. I also dont seem to be ovulating until about CD27 so I have a looooong wait. Got my +opk and peak on cbfm over the weekend so I am about 3-5dpo. Took soy this month but dont think it actually did anything for me. 

Hope we all get out bfps soon :)


----------



## MrsOjo

Hi ladies, hope it is not too late to join. 
My name is Lara, 27 yrs OH is 31 yrs. We have been married 20 months now and ttc our first. We initially started with NTNP after getting married and was hoping it would just happen spontaneously - it didn't. I saw my doctor aout having irregular periods and finally got diagnosed with pcos. I would say we have been ttc for about 12 months now, although this has been on and off due to frustration. 

We have now gotten to the stage of seeing a fertility specialist at the ARU, we've had our 1st appointment, 2nd will be Jan 12.

I have used FF but I always end up abandoning it as my cycles are ridiculously long and I get impatient with seeing nothing happening and my body playing tricks on me. We are hoping that 2012 will be our year, and I hope all you strong women get your BFP's soon too.

Lara xx


----------



## 1dayatatime

Hi all!! My first time posting on here although I will admitt I troll all of these sites looking for hope! I've been TTC with PCOS for almost 4 years. Got pregnant in June 2011 and MC Sept :( Started again right away on Clomid 100 MG 2 cycles No luck round 3 was last week at 150MG 1 Mature follicule! FINALLY!! HCG shot yesterday with OPK Positive today All my fingers and toes are crossed and I PRAYING for a Christmas miracle!!


----------



## babyfeva

crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## MrsOjo

Hang in there, good luck to you, stay positive


----------



## vgi_ttc

Hi everyone. I'm 28 and my DH is 32. We just stated TTC last month. I just started using OPK and hope 2012 is our year to have our first baby. GL everyone!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies,
I am 26 and DH just turned 30. TTC with PCOS.On a daily dose of Metformin 1500mg
Actively trying for 22 months.
Did 1 cycle of Clomid 100mg and 3 cycles of Clomid 150 mg.
On my second cycle of Tamoxifen. This is probably the last that my RE will let me do before a break. so fx'd.
I am feeling quite positive that i am going to get my first ever:bfp: in Jan 2012.


----------



## jasminescent

Good luck to everyone!! I'm on CD26 and still no positive OPK and no signs of AF. This may be a looong cycle. :shrug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

a very warm welcome to our new Ladies :flower: - FX dat we all get our long awaited BFP's:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Welcome to all the newbies - ducky1502, MrsOjo, vgi_ttc and honeycheeks. 

So many of us on this thread have PCOS!! I was diagnosed with PCOS when I 17 years old - that is almost 20 years ago. 

I've had a lovely day - slept till past 10 o'clock this morning - havent done that in ages!! Had more cuddles with my new God-son. He is turning out to be such a cuddle bunny!! 

Hope everyone is well
And yes have to agree with Mummywant2be - FXed we get those :bfp:'s rolling in soon!!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi there,

I havent been on here since I had ds 1, I am 30 in march and we have decided (well mainly me) we are going to try for another. This is month 1 of trying and fingers crossed I will be as lucky as last time.


----------



## almosthere

what a handsome little ds you have jem!!


----------



## MrsOjo

Thanks for welcoming me to this post, i've always been one of those people who just browse around these kind of sites but never post anything. But I have now started feeling strongly about sharing my experiences too. I think I was carrying a lot of shame around with me and felt like I was a failure, I am the only one in my family and DH's family to go through this, and I have kept it to myself that I have been struggling with my fertility. But now I feel like I should not be ashamed that I am struggling to get pregnant, many women go through it and come out the other side much better mothers.
So I made a decision to rid myself of the shame and open up about my struggles - I even started a ttc blog this week (patting myself on the back here). Do any of you guys have blogs? Let me know, I would love to read them.

If you would like to know more about my journey, the link is below, and if you read anything that has been posted about on this site and you think would be helpful for me to read, please paste the link in the comment box. I would really appreciate that.

Thanks to all of you for being strong ladies.

Lara

https://conceivingbabyojo.blogspot.com/


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Well yet another week lays before us - and many of us will be extremely busy this week with Christmas prep and all!! 
MrsOjo - I think because of society these days many ladies seem to keep TTCing a secret till they announce they are 3 months preggers. Many never reveal how long it took them to fall pregnant and therefore many of us feel alone in the amazing journey. 
We are really fortunate to have this site where we can confidently share our secrets and get encouragement and advice from so many going through the same/similar things to us.


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon ladies

My name is Lesley, i am 31 turning 32 in Feb and DH jst turned 30 in Nov. Our DS is 5 turning 6 in May. I was on the depo, had my last shot in January 2010. I so want to fall preg a.s.a.p. But like my DH says...if God wants us to hav a baby, it will happen.


----------



## mommypaula

THanks skweek35 I am happy that af arrived but ugh hate the cramps and stuff that come with it!! It use to be just the day before and day of now its the day of and all the way thru af till shes done!! And they hurt like a ****** !! I am cd4 and get to go do blood on cd 10 which for me is CHristmas eve:xmas1:!! Awesome right!! lol the Dr told me i could go the 23 if need be cause the Hospital lab would be closed and that way I wouldnt have to go to Labor and Delivery!! But either way I am getting it done with!! 
DH goes the 3rd to turn in his specimen so hopefully that goes well too! :) 
Hope everyone has a great Christmas!! If I dont get back on here before then cause DH is on Leave till the 2nd Lord help me!! lol


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies! Sorry have not been on much/super chatty, trying not to obsess on this site as it is very addicting and dangerous! hehe. Just sending lots of love, hugs, and baby dust, and hoping we all get our BFPs in January if not sooner!! I will be due to test while away on vacation with DH, parents and friends will be there, so hoping we can keep it a secret if we know! Kind of thinking if I should wait and test after vacation is over, or while we are still out of the country and have a cute story of how we found out on vacation. we will be on the beach, so would be able to have a romantic celebration!


----------



## skye88

Ok, here's my story. I am 23 yrs old and my DH just turned 26 and we have been ttc our first for 3 months now :growlmad: But we are very excited to start a new journey of parenthood the moment we can get that bfp :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

GL Skye88! welcome!


----------



## sharnw

May I please be added :) how are you ladies?? Dh and I have been TTC for 2 years,, 
This is my first time temping and little confused
For the past 10 months I have had irregular cycles

xoxoxox GL Ladies 
:dust:


----------



## MrsOjo

You make a valid point that I have never really thought of before, many women keep this kind of thing to themselves and all we see is the joy and happiness they experience once they get pregnant or deliver babies. We may not know the struggles they have been through. That's why it's so great to have sites like this were women will not feel isolated or alone in their experiences. I wish I was stronger to face my friends and family to let them know how I was struggling to be a mother.

I've just started learning about checking my CM and cervical position, do any of you ladies do this? I must say, I'm struggling with this, I don't really know how to categorise my CM and I don't know whether my cervix is low, high, soft, hard. Any help ladies would be welcome. Any info you have will be great, I am planning ton write a post on my blog about this very soon.

Hope you have all had a good day, I'm still waiting for AF to show her ugly face, it's CD51 now and still no signs, which means I am delayed on getting my transvaginal ultrasound and HSG. Sigh............


https://www.conceivingbabyojo.blogspot.com/


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi!!! I'm Erica I'm trying to conceive this month I thought last month was it but I guess I ovulated late kuz I'm usually on a 28 day cycle but this month was 31 days so I guess I will be trying again this month I'm on cd 9


----------



## manny82

I'm on CD18 and still no positive OPK......:(


----------



## MummyWant2be

welcome to every1 - glad u could join us...

i can't wait for Af to start so i can start a new cycle :)

how is every one else keeping up?


----------



## almosthere

manny82 said:


> I'm on CD18 and still no positive OPK......:(

This is normal for O day to differ each cycle, esp. if you have irregular AF. I did not O until CD 22 of a 34 DC! How long are your cycles usually/your last cycle? Keep your chin up, you will O soon I am sure! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

and welcome sharn!


----------



## almosthere

MummyWant2be said:


> welcome to every1 - glad u could join us...
> 
> i can't wait for Af to start so i can start a new cycle :)
> 
> how is every one else keeping up?

Wait no AF? Then you are not out yet!! hehe.

I am doing well, glad to have a busy few weeks ahead to keep my mind off TTC every second of my day-have too many other things to worry about which is actually great! I am just waiting to start OPKing will do so starting this Saturday! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

manny82 said:


> I'm on CD18 and still no positive OPK......:(

Aww but normally how long are ur cycles? coz i normally ovulate on day 19/20 and my cycles r between 33-35days long...

and i know some ladies do not get a positive OPK but still ovulate...u must be on the look out for the ovulation signs or check ur CM...:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

almosthere said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> welcome to every1 - glad u could join us...
> 
> i can't wait for Af to start so i can start a new cycle :)
> 
> how is every one else keeping up?
> 
> Wait no AF? Then you are not out yet!! hehe.
> 
> I am doing well, glad to have a busy few weeks ahead to keep my mind off TTC every second of my day-have too many other things to worry about which is actually great! I am just waiting to start OPKing will do so starting this Saturday! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nah i am totally out dis cycle - DH was away,and only got back on Sunday-so we didn't get much done,since his got a cold as well - total bummer i tell you but next cycle i wil go all out...i need his lil swimmers :haha:

yeah i know what you mean just a few more days b4 christmas and i haven't even made my shopping - a very busy week it will be for me as well...

what is keeping u busy hun?


----------



## manny82

almosthere said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD18 and still no positive OPK......:(
> 
> This is normal for O day to differ each cycle, esp. if you have irregular AF. I did not O until CD 22 of a 34 DC! How long are your cycles usually/your last cycle? Keep your chin up, you will O soon I am sure! :hugs:Click to expand...




MummyWant2be said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD18 and still no positive OPK......:(
> 
> Aww but normally how long are ur cycles? coz i normally ovulate on day 19/20 and my cycles r between 33-35days long...
> 
> and i know some ladies do not get a positive OPK but still ovulate...u must be on the look out for the ovulation signs or check ur CM...:hugs:Click to expand...


Normally my cycle is 28 to 30 days but last two cycles were 37 days...i hope i will get positive in next couple days.... and thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Joining the club and hoping for that :bfp: and a precious little 2012 baby:crib:!!!

Good luck and baby dust to all of you!! :thumbup::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

babydreams85 said:


> Joining the club and hoping for that :bfp: and a precious little 2012 baby:crib:!!!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all of you!! :thumbup::winkwink::hugs:

:hi: and welcome...for some reason i feel 2012 will be our Year:happydance::happydance::happydance:

lets do this ladies - bring on our 2012 munchkins:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Skye88 - a very warm welcome to you!! FXed you get that much awaited BFP soon!! 

Sharnw - :wave: welcome!! Your chart looks good so far. Any questions - fire away!! I would also recommend going through the tutorial on Fertility Friend!! So many questions answered for me on that site! 

Mrs Ojo - I had the same questions when I first started out on this journey. I would highly recommend Fertility Friend!! As I said to Sharn - tons of info there about that these topics. 

Welcome Erica!! FXed you too get your much awaited BFP!! 

:wave: to all - hope you are all well. 

AFM - just back from bridesmaid dress hunting and I'm shattered!!! I was really fortunate to get to try 'MY' wedding dress on again - and its now too big for me! But thats not an issue at all!! Was really good to be in my dress again! I still love it!! 
I think I have choosen a colour scheme - brown and turquiose or brown and pink. Just need to run it past OH and see what he says. 
Also really looking forward to the weekend - will be spent relaxing with family.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Welcome to all that have joined this thread over the last few days. Hope you're all looking forward to christmas and getting your BFP in the new year or fingerscrossed before 2012 even arrives :)

There will be no January BFP for us as we've decided to hold off TTC this cycle. WE already had it in our heads we would have to because of needing the Hycosy and when I couldn't get booked in for it we decided to still hold off anyway as we're getting married abroad in just over 4 months so I'd be too far gone to fit in my dress and as my health could suffer during pregnancy I don't want to risk flying at 4-5 months and we think it's getting too close now to change everything.
Hopefully I'll manage to get booked in for Hycosy scan next month, so we'll be back TTC from Feb cycle.



skweek35 said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Yep the hycosy is to check tubes aren't blocked. Are you having the hycosy or hsg? When can you book yours?
> 
> I am not sure TBH. She only said about dye being inserted. HSG or Hycosy?
> She has booked the appointments so just waiting for my letters from NHS. She said they would be in about 5 - 6 weeks time. So just wait and see.Click to expand...
> 
> Dye is used with HSG so likely that, Hycosy uses saline instead.
> Hope it's not too long for you, I have to wait till next cycle now to try and book again as not appointments for this one, they said with it being Christmas & New year there are obviously less appointments than usual :(
> 
> I just noticed your weightloss ticker, congratulations that's a great amount to have lost.
> I notice you are trying tohave a baby before your wedding, really hope you manage too. That's what we hoped for but it wasn't meant to be xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, the weight loss thing is not too good this week!! Well with Christmas meals and parties at work and all I picked up 2 1/2lbs!!! But hoping to get back to it this week and kick that weight off quickly.
> 
> Will they do normal scan and HSG in the same appointment? Hopefully hear when my appointment is in the next few weeks. Got a letter through yesterday for my follow up appointment - 17 Feb '12 so scans should be about 2 weeks before that.
> How are your wedding plans coming along?Click to expand...

I bet everyone dieting struggles around christmas, so I wouldn't be too worried about a couple of pounds and I'm sure once the new year is here you'll manage to lose it again.

I'm not sure about all the scans as it seems different hospitals do different things, request different scans nad generally have different ways of even booking the appointments.
Your next appointment is very close to mine, I think we have ours 18th Feb but as it's changed now for the 3rd time I'm not exactly sure but it's either 18th or 13th. Hopefully I'll have had my Hycosy before then and not have to change it again :(

Our wedding plans are going great thank you, everything is more or less sorted so just a matter of waiting for the next few months to go by. How about yours? have you got your dress picked yet?


----------



## MissWhite91

id love to join! 
my story is :) 
been with oh for 5 months today :D known and loved him for 3 years! we decided the time was right so we started to try. as you can see no bfp yet! but fingers crossed! 
feel free to stalk as i will most likely be doing it to you! haha

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## MandyBoo

I would love to join! 
My name is Amanda and I'm 27, DH is 30. We Just started TTC #2 this cycle. DD is 4 years old and we are ready for a new addition!


----------



## skweek35

skweek35 said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Yep the hycosy is to check tubes aren't blocked. Are you having the hycosy or hsg? When can you book yours?
> 
> I am not sure TBH. She only said about dye being inserted. HSG or Hycosy?
> She has booked the appointments so just waiting for my letters from NHS. She said they would be in about 5 - 6 weeks time. So just wait and see.Click to expand...
> 
> Dye is used with HSG so likely that, Hycosy uses saline instead.
> Hope it's not too long for you, I have to wait till next cycle now to try and book again as not appointments for this one, they said with it being Christmas & New year there are obviously less appointments than usual :(
> 
> I just noticed your weightloss ticker, congratulations that's a great amount to have lost.
> I notice you are trying tohave a baby before your wedding, really hope you manage too. That's what we hoped for but it wasn't meant to be xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, the weight loss thing is not too good this week!! Well with Christmas meals and parties at work and all I picked up 2 1/2lbs!!! But hoping to get back to it this week and kick that weight off quickly.
> 
> Will they do normal scan and HSG in the same appointment? Hopefully hear when my appointment is in the next few weeks. Got a letter through yesterday for my follow up appointment - 17 Feb '12 so scans should be about 2 weeks before that.
> How are your wedding plans coming along?Click to expand...

I bet everyone dieting struggles around christmas, so I wouldn't be too worried about a couple of pounds and I'm sure once the new year is here you'll manage to lose it again.

I'm not sure about all the scans as it seems different hospitals do different things, request different scans nad generally have different ways of even booking the appointments.
Your next appointment is very close to mine, I think we have ours 18th Feb but as it's changed now for the 3rd time I'm not exactly sure but it's either 18th or 13th. Hopefully I'll have had my Hycosy before then and not have to change it again :(

Our wedding plans are going great thank you, everything is more or less sorted so just a matter of waiting for the next few months to go by. How about yours? have you got your dress picked yet?[/QUOTE]

Hi Tinkerbell, I am soo excited about my wedding today!! Took my sister out looking at bridesmaid dresses and even got to put 'MY' dress on today!!! The lady at the boutique said it arrived at the end of Nov already!! With my loosing weight - my dress is already too big for me!! Lets hope it still is this time next year. 
I went through all the paper work the hospital gave me and found a pamphlet about the HSG scan. They did say in there that they would book me in for the scan - but I dont recall her working out my dates to book me in for the scan. 
Hope you are well


----------



## sharnw

A bit of a dip this morning, Is this normal?
I haven't tested on my OPK yet,

Can someone please check my chart,, thank you :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Sharnw - My temps would always dip just before OV day. So nothing to worry about. 
FXed you OV in the next day or 2! 
Get BDing!!


----------



## almosthere

MummyWant2be said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> welcome to every1 - glad u could join us...
> 
> i can't wait for Af to start so i can start a new cycle :)
> 
> how is every one else keeping up?
> 
> Wait no AF? Then you are not out yet!! hehe.
> 
> I am doing well, glad to have a busy few weeks ahead to keep my mind off TTC every second of my day-have too many other things to worry about which is actually great! I am just waiting to start OPKing will do so starting this Saturday! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah i am totally out dis cycle - DH was away,and only got back on Sunday-so we didn't get much done,since his got a cold as well - total bummer i tell you but next cycle i wil go all out...i need his lil swimmers :haha:
> 
> yeah i know what you mean just a few more days b4 christmas and i haven't even made my shopping - a very busy week it will be for me as well...
> 
> what is keeping u busy hun?Click to expand...

Similar stuff-busy due to the holidays! Baked aaaalllllll day for a cookie swap and for the family for xmas eve and day, then I will be at work wed-friday, and cooking appetizers for family for xmas eve (a tradition of ours!) then also am on christmas morning breakfast duty-baking baked french toast that sits in the fridge over night before cooking. So lot's to do, and then after new years DH the family and family friends are off to a tropical vacation which will be the second week of my TWW, perfect for me to get my mind off of testing, hoping no af for me! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Skye88 - a very warm welcome to you!! FXed you get that much awaited BFP soon!!
> 
> Sharnw - :wave: welcome!! Your chart looks good so far. Any questions - fire away!! I would also recommend going through the tutorial on Fertility Friend!! So many questions answered for me on that site!
> 
> Mrs Ojo - I had the same questions when I first started out on this journey. I would highly recommend Fertility Friend!! As I said to Sharn - tons of info there about that these topics.
> 
> Welcome Erica!! FXed you too get your much awaited BFP!!
> 
> :wave: to all - hope you are all well.
> 
> AFM - just back from bridesmaid dress hunting and I'm shattered!!! I was really fortunate to get to try 'MY' wedding dress on again - and its now too big for me! But thats not an issue at all!! Was really good to be in my dress again! I still love it!!
> I think I have choosen a colour scheme - brown and turquiose or brown and pink. Just need to run it past OH and see what he says.
> Also really looking forward to the weekend - will be spent relaxing with family.


Your theme colors sound lovely, do share which dh agrees with!!! :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Yesterday was darker, but still negative, today is clearly negative and lighter.
Checked for CP and its medium and soft but there was light blood on my finger im a little spooked now,
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 7









001.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MummyWant2be

almosthere said:
 

> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> welcome to every1 - glad u could join us...
> 
> i can't wait for Af to start so i can start a new cycle :)
> 
> how is every one else keeping up?
> 
> Wait no AF? Then you are not out yet!! hehe.
> 
> I am doing well, glad to have a busy few weeks ahead to keep my mind off TTC every second of my day-have too many other things to worry about which is actually great! I am just waiting to start OPKing will do so starting this Saturday! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah i am totally out dis cycle - DH was away,and only got back on Sunday-so we didn't get much done,since his got a cold as well - total bummer i tell you but next cycle i wil go all out...i need his lil swimmers :haha:
> 
> yeah i know what you mean just a few more days b4 christmas and i haven't even made my shopping - a very busy week it will be for me as well...
> 
> what is keeping u busy hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Similar stuff-busy due to the holidays! Baked aaaalllllll day for a cookie swap and for the family for xmas eve and day, then I will be at work wed-friday, and cooking appetizers for family for xmas eve (a tradition of ours!) then also am on christmas morning breakfast duty-baking baked french toast that sits in the fridge over night before cooking. So lot's to do, and then after new years DH the family and family friends are off to a tropical vacation which will be the second week of my TWW, perfect for me to get my mind off of testing, hoping no af for me! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Whoooooooop whoooooooop for ur vacation,how I envy you... well, my last day at work today - going on leave tomorrow... it will be just me and the baking...and lots of:sex: since DH is also going on leave and we will both go back to work on the 19th of January 2012...:happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Skye88 - a very warm welcome to you!! FXed you get that much awaited BFP soon!!
> 
> Sharnw - :wave: welcome!! Your chart looks good so far. Any questions - fire away!! I would also recommend going through the tutorial on Fertility Friend!! So many questions answered for me on that site!
> 
> Mrs Ojo - I had the same questions when I first started out on this journey. I would highly recommend Fertility Friend!! As I said to Sharn - tons of info there about that these topics.
> 
> Welcome Erica!! FXed you too get your much awaited BFP!!
> 
> :wave: to all - hope you are all well.
> 
> AFM - just back from bridesmaid dress hunting and I'm shattered!!! I was really fortunate to get to try 'MY' wedding dress on again - and its now too big for me! But thats not an issue at all!! Was really good to be in my dress again! I still love it!!
> I think I have choosen a colour scheme - brown and turquiose or brown and pink. Just need to run it past OH and see what he says.
> Also really looking forward to the weekend - will be spent relaxing with family.

turquiose is a very beautiful colour:thumbup: can't wait to see ur wedding pics!:winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies, 
DF said he really doesnt care what colour I choose for the wedding!! He has previously said he didnt like dark purple as its too dark. 
I have another appoinment with a bridal florist in 2 weeks. Will run my ideas through with her and make decisions then. But definately decided that my sister will be wearing a brown maxi dress. Will start looking in the summer for her dress. 

Almosthere - I am sooo jealous!!! I also want a tropical holiday!!! 
make sure you relax loads but also keep you mind off TTCing. 

Sounds like we are all busy baking. I'm about to make a few batches of gingerbread men!! I love baking them. Think I might bake enough to give a plate to each family, oh and dont forget a tub full for DF!!


----------



## sharnw

Ladies can you please take a look at my chart? I didnt BD last night I think i missed my egg:cry:


----------



## auntylolo

sharnw said:


> Ladies can you please take a look at my chart? I didnt BD last night I think i missed my egg:cry:

I was so confused until I saw you were in oz! Thinking how could you have a temp in for Thursday already?! When did you dtd before yesterday? I would always have more hope from earlier sex than on the day of o because the egg is only viable for up to 12 hours, and sperm generally needs to be there waiting for it. :dust: to you xx


----------



## sharnw

Thank you i will do that next cycle, I havent bd'd at all :( pinged off right now


----------



## auntylolo

FF won't confirm you've o'd until it has 3 higher temps, so if you can keep dtd you should. Especially since you didn't get a +ve opk yet, your dip may not be an ov dip xx


----------



## skweek35

Sharnw - my fs advised BDing at least 3 times a week from the moment af leaves. 
I was really shocked to learn that sperm can 'sleep' in our womb for up to 5 days while waiting for the egg!! so by BDing in the days leading up to OV day is better than BDing on the day alone. 

FXed you get your BFP soon


----------



## Cabby

Hi guys! This is my first post on here- we have been ttc for over a year now and I'm going crazy!! I ovulated on 10th dec and used a clearblue easy test today and of course it was bfn!! Aaah!! I was sure this was our month I know it's still early to test but I'm getting tell tale signs that af is on her way and struggling to keep positive! Is anyone in a similar boat?! I've read a lot about clomid and preseed- what are these and are they worth trying? Is first response better than clearblue? Thinking about when to test again...

I look forward to getting to know u guys and hope we all get our bfp's soon!!

Xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Cabby - of course you can join our thread!! 

I have been TTCing for 9 months now and know exactly how you feel!! I had a bit of a melt down today too! just too many others getting their BFP's and showing of either new babies or bump pics!! 
I havent had clomid yet but waiting to see my FS again in 6 weeks time and hoping she gives me clomid. 
I havent used pre-seed as yet - because I keep forgetting to order it. Am planning on ordering when af shows up again. 
I have only used FRER's so cant really advise on which is better. 

Any more questions - just shout!


----------



## MrsOjo

Hi Cabby, welcome to the forum, hopefully 2012 will be a great year for all of us, tbh i am not really sure about those tests, but why not try again in a few days.

Since you have been trying over a year now, have you started talking to your doctor about your struggles?If you struggle to ovulate naturally, you may be prescribed clomid to induce ovulation so you can time your BDing, you can only get this on prescription, but i have heard that soy is the natural version. Preseed helps the sperm swim and last longer, as some women tend to have hostile cervical mucus. This is just a brief description as there is a lot more to it.

good luck with your journey


----------



## manny82

do you get menstrual cramps when you ovulate???


----------



## caramelly

I wanted to wait until the 24 for a test but you know what.. I've been havign a few symptoms like nauseous feeling bloated and tired.. maybe I'm imagining but I'm going to see tomorrow if my life is going to change! I'm quite excited though!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

babydreams85 said:


> Joining the club and hoping for that :bfp: and a precious little 2012 baby:crib:!!!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all of you!! :thumbup::winkwink::hugs:

Congratz on ur pregnancy Babydreams i just noticed now...seems ur christmas pressy came early H&H 9 months:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning ladies...so i am on CD 11 and hav a yeast infection. its terrible. Currently using Gynaeguard...hopefully this will help clear this infection fast. I am so scared i am gonna miss ovulation coz i dont wanna bed with my DH due to spreading the yeast infection.


----------



## skweek35

Hey cutedimples, how's the weather down in CT? Friend says it's reply warm! Grrr I so miss the warm Christmas'! 
I just got a call from the dr. seems like I too have an infection. Grrr


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh! Looks like we have our very first BFP! congrats babydreams85!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Cabby said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post on here- we have been ttc for over a year now and I'm going crazy!! I ovulated on 10th dec and used a clearblue easy test today and of course it was bfn!! Aaah!! I was sure this was our month I know it's still early to test but I'm getting tell tale signs that af is on her way and struggling to keep positive! Is anyone in a similar boat?! I've read a lot about clomid and preseed- what are these and are they worth trying? Is first response better than clearblue? Thinking about when to test again...
> 
> I look forward to getting to know u guys and hope we all get our bfp's soon!!
> 
> Xx

:hi: and welcome, hope ur stay is sweet and short and hope 2012 brings u ur long awaited and deserved :bfp:


----------



## MummyWant2be

cutedimples said:


> Good morning ladies...so i am on CD 11 and hav a yeast infection. its terrible. Currently using Gynaeguard...hopefully this will help clear this infection fast. I am so scared i am gonna miss ovulation coz i dont wanna bed with my DH due to spreading the yeast infection.

Aww :hugs::hugs: i hate infections:nope: total set back - hopefully it will clear soon:hugs:

I see u also from South Africa :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## MummyWant2be

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh! Looks like we have our very first BFP! congrats babydreams85!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: christmas came early Congrats Babydream once more - u must be thrilled!


----------



## cutedimples

MummyWant2be said:


> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies...so i am on CD 11 and hav a yeast infection. its terrible. Currently using Gynaeguard...hopefully this will help clear this infection fast. I am so scared i am gonna miss ovulation coz i dont wanna bed with my DH due to spreading the yeast infection.
> 
> Aww :hugs::hugs: i hate infections:nope: total set back - hopefully it will clear soon:hugs:
> 
> I see u also from South Africa :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...

Thnx MummyWant2be...yes i stay in the MotherCity.


----------



## cutedimples

Hello skweek85...hope u well


----------



## Cabby

Hi guys- thank you for all the luck and welcome messages :) 

*skweek35-* It is so frustrating isn't it?! I swear all my friends are deciding to have babies now and it just seems to happen immediately for them! I'm obviously so happy for them but it just makes me think why not me?! One friend has just announced her pregnancy and she wasn't even trying!! They are happy about it now though but still! ha!
You mentioned you are seeing your FS is this fertility specialist? How did you get one? 

*MrsOjo- * Thanks for your message- I may try testing 2morrow with a FRER but don't know if I can handle another BFN yet! We have been to the doctors but have to wait until February for my assessment check thing :( My husband has had a SA twice- the first one came back saying he had a low count and some of the sperm were dead in the sample but the second one came back much higher (although low) but the doctor said it shouldn't affect our chances that much- which panicked me more as now think something may be wrong with me :( I have been using OPK's and they say i am ovulating regularly so I don't know whether i would need Clomid though- might try preseed though.

Thanks for the welcome *mummywant2be* hope you get your BFP soon! and good luck *Caramelly!* and congrats to *babydreams85*

Sorry for the essay! Hope you are all doing well and I'll keep everything crossed that we all get that much longed for BFP soon!!

xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Cabby!

So, today is 7dpo for me and i've noticed that my sore nipples are still to be less sensitive than they have been since 1dpo. Is this a bad sign?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png


----------



## Tinkerbell3

sharnw said:


> A bit of a dip this morning, Is this normal?
> I haven't tested on my OPK yet,
> 
> Can someone please check my chart,, thank you :flower:

Many people have temp dips on OV day but some have them at any times throughout their cycle which can be caused my many things. I had one myself yesterday but no it wasn't to do with ovulating.
You'll need to see what your temps are like over the next few days before you can confirm if you OV'ed. As for the OPK's even if you haven't had a positive it doesn't mean you haven't OV'ed, you could have just missed your surge or be one of those, like myself who never seem to get a real +ive.



Cabby said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post on here- we have been ttc for over a year now and I'm going crazy!! I ovulated on 10th dec and used a clearblue easy test today and of course it was bfn!! Aaah!! I was sure this was our month I know it's still early to test but I'm getting tell tale signs that af is on her way and struggling to keep positive! Is anyone in a similar boat?! I've read a lot about clomid and preseed- what are these and are they worth trying? Is first response better than clearblue? Thinking about when to test again...
> 
> I look forward to getting to know u guys and hope we all get our bfp's soon!!
> 
> Xx

Hi and welcome :)

I've also been trying for over a year, after about 6 months of always getting BFN and AF turning up right on que i decided to stop testing before she was due and told myself I'll only test if/when she is late and have stuck to it, unfortunately I haven't had to test since :cry:. I just hated keep seeing those BFN month after month.
As been mentioned Clomid is used to help woman ovulate, do you have regular cycles? have you spoken to your GP and had any tests done yet?


----------



## Cabby

Thanks Babyfeva :) I'm not sure about ur nipple dilemma as i have never had sore nipples since I've been ttc- this month it seems to be the side of my bbs that are sore and under my arms- not sure what that's about!! I wouldn't worry about it being a bad sign though as there are so many different symptoms and some people that are pregnant don't feel any of them! Good luck to you- I'll keep FX that you get your bfp soon :)

*Tinkerbell3* Thanks for your message- I'm so sorry you have been ttc for a year too :( I know how much it sucks- just hope we both get our long awaited bfp soon! Ur so strong not testing- I'm very impressed :) I think I may have to take your stance if tomorrow is negative as I can't handle any more bfn's after that!! We've been to our doctors but because of the long waiting lists can't have our tests done until February :( Rubbish! My husband has had 2 SA's done though- 1st showed he had a low count and some dead sperm but 2nd was higher (although still low the doc said it wouldnt be enough to stop us conceiving) I've used OPK's and they say I'm ovulating - are they totally accurate- i do get ovulation symptoms too. 

How about you- have you had tests etc done yet? 

FX for everyone :) 
xx


----------



## Cabby

*Tinkerbell3* Sorry forgot to say my cycles have varied from 26- 31 days - is that considered regular? Thanks :)
xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Tinkerbell3 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> A bit of a dip this morning, Is this normal?
> I haven't tested on my OPK yet,
> 
> Can someone please check my chart,, thank you :flower:
> 
> Many people have temp dips on OV day but some have them at any times throughout their cycle which can be caused my many things. I had one myself yesterday but no it wasn't to do with ovulating.
> You'll need to see what your temps are like over the next few days before you can confirm if you OV'ed. As for the OPK's even if you haven't had a positive it doesn't mean you haven't OV'ed, you could have just missed your surge or be one of those, like myself who never seem to get a real +ive.
> 
> 
> 
> Cabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! This is my first post on here- we have been ttc for over a year now and I'm going crazy!! I ovulated on 10th dec and used a clearblue easy test today and of course it was bfn!! Aaah!! I was sure this was our month I know it's still early to test but I'm getting tell tale signs that af is on her way and struggling to keep positive! Is anyone in a similar boat?! I've read a lot about clomid and preseed- what are these and are they worth trying? Is first response better than clearblue? Thinking about when to test again...
> 
> I look forward to getting to know u guys and hope we all get our bfp's soon!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi and welcome :)
> 
> I've also been trying for over a year, after about 6 months of always getting BFN and AF turning up right on que i decided to stop testing before she was due and told myself I'll only test if/when she is late and have stuck to it, unfortunately I haven't had to test since :cry:. I just hated keep seeing those BFN month after month.
> As been mentioned Clomid is used to help woman ovulate, do you have regular cycles? have you spoken to your GP and had any tests done yet?Click to expand...

totally fustrating to c those BFN:nope: dats why i have made a promise to myself that i wil not test until the witch is actually 2weeks late...its hard but yeah - rather that than seeing those BFN's:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

*Cabby -* After a couple of cycles of not testing it got easier to beat the temptation of it, and although it's still not easy seeing AF turn up it isn't as hard as keep seeing a BFN.
It's a pain having to wait for appointment's isn't it? we had our first appointment as a fertility specialist/assisted conception unit last month and were given forms for the usual bloods, hycosy scan and SA for my fiance. We've done the bloods and SA but couldn't get an appointment this cycle for the hycosy so have to try again next :(
My blood results all came back fine and we're just waiting for the letter with OH's SA results so fingerscrossed for those.
OPK's can't actually confirm you have ovulated, they just show that you produce the hormone that encourages it or something along those lines. The best way to keep an eye on your cycle, find out your LP and if you have actually ovulated is by charting your BBT.
Wishing you lots of luck for an early 2012 BFP :dust: xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

hello Tinkebell3 - i'm actually considering buying a thermometer this cycle...so do I just get a normal thermometer or is there another kind that i'm suppose t buy?


----------



## almosthere

MummyWant2be said:


> hello Tinkebell3 - i'm actually considering buying a thermometer this cycle...so do I just get a normal thermometer or is there another kind that i'm suppose t buy?

you need to buy a basal body thermometer. you can find these in places like cvs in the same area you would buy a pregnancy test/lube, etc.! It is also best to get the one that gives two decimals!


----------



## mommybear1977

Hi everyone my name is Shannon. I am new to the board, dh and I started to actively try to conceive in September after being off BCP's since January. I am 34 and he is 37 and we both have some health issues that are making things harder this time around but I am crossing my fingers for baby #2 in 2012! :baby:


----------



## MummyWant2be

almosthere said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> hello Tinkebell3 - i'm actually considering buying a thermometer this cycle...so do I just get a normal thermometer or is there another kind that i'm suppose t buy?
> 
> you need to buy a basal body thermometer. you can find these in places like cvs in the same area you would buy a pregnancy test/lube, etc.! It is also best to get the one that gives two decimals!Click to expand...

thanx hun - i will definetely get one and preseed...i am sooooo going all out next cycle:happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

*almosthere* i bet u r busy :sex::sex: :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

ill join!!! Im 25 and been married for only a month. My husband and I have been TTC for the past 2 years with no luck yet. We each have a daughter from a previous relationship. My daughter is 5 and his 11. We are so eager to have another and I can't wait until ti finally happend! :)


----------



## Cabby

*mummywant2be* 2 weeks is very impressive :) Do u know i went to buy a frer on my way home from work today 2 use 2moz and they didnt have any!! Taking it as a sign so I'm definitely not testing tomorrow! I'm gonna try and wait until Sunday now when af is due! Wish me luck!!

*Tinkerbell3* It is so annoying having to wait - just want to get it started asap! What is a hypocosy scan? The appointment we have in feb is just for me- what tests will they do? Nervous! The docs took some bloods from me but im not sure what these were?! Apparently they all came back fine. 

Oh i didnt know that about ovulation- oh no :( Hope I am ovulating!- What is LP? I've heard people talk about tracking their cycles etc but don't have a clue where to start! For the last year or so i have just been hoping this would happen naturally but need to become more proactive!!! 

I'll keep everything crossed that your partner's SA results come back ok- so hard getting a neg result :( I'm sure it will be fine and if not at least u r in the right place to get it sorted- good luck. 

Welcome *mommybear1977* fingers crossed for baby no2 in 2012 for u :)

xxx


----------



## Cabby

Welcome *beautifullei2* FX for your long awaited bfp in 2012! I can't imagine how hard it is for you ttc for 2 years- puts my year into perspective. Have u had any tests etc yet? 

Baby dust to u :) 
xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

CABBY - yes we actually went and saw an obgyn for family planning this summer. After testing on his part we found that an injury from a few years back lowered his count.. after seeing a specialist they said it was minor and could be fixed with surgery. He had the surgery in oct and was told it boosted his chances about 70% higher to conceive..soooooo now we wait until it happens.. I loved being pregnant and can't wait to finally have another! Just stressful every month when my cycle is due. This month its been very light but I guess Ill have to wait and see if it gets heavier.


----------



## sharnw

Tinkerbell3 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> A bit of a dip this morning, Is this normal?
> I haven't tested on my OPK yet,
> 
> Can someone please check my chart,, thank you :flower:
> 
> Many people have temp dips on OV day but some have them at any times throughout their cycle which can be caused my many things. I had one myself yesterday but no it wasn't to do with ovulating.
> You'll need to see what your temps are like over the next few days before you can confirm if you OV'ed. As for the OPK's even if you haven't had a positive it doesn't mean you haven't OV'ed, you could have just missed your surge or be one of those, like myself who never seem to get a real +ive.
> 
> 
> 
> Cabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! This is my first post on here- we have been ttc for over a year now and I'm going crazy!! I ovulated on 10th dec and used a clearblue easy test today and of course it was bfn!! Aaah!! I was sure this was our month I know it's still early to test but I'm getting tell tale signs that af is on her way and struggling to keep positive! Is anyone in a similar boat?! I've read a lot about clomid and preseed- what are these and are they worth trying? Is first response better than clearblue? Thinking about when to test again...
> 
> I look forward to getting to know u guys and hope we all get our bfp's soon!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi and welcome :)
> 
> I've also been trying for over a year, after about 6 months of always getting BFN and AF turning up right on que i decided to stop testing before she was due and told myself I'll only test if/when she is late and have stuck to it, unfortunately I haven't had to test since :cry:. I just hated keep seeing those BFN month after month.
> As been mentioned Clomid is used to help woman ovulate, do you have regular cycles? have you spoken to your GP and had any tests done yet?Click to expand...

Yes I see what you mean, I had another dip this morning after a little rise yesterday, opk is getting a tinge bit dark, 
Hoping that I havent missed it


----------



## Cabby

*Beautifullei2 *- wow it seems like you've been through it :( That's great that it increases chances by 70% though- I like the sound of that! Fingers crossed so tightly for u hun :) It is awful waiting every month - I get really excited around ovulation and am soooo hopeful and positive then it gets to this stage and it's like "not happened again!!" I'm feeling all tell-tale af signs now so pretty sure I'm out again this month :( I hope urs doesn't get any heavier and that u are pg!!! 

Baby dust:happydance:
xxx


----------



## skweek35

MummyWant2be said:


> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies...so i am on CD 11 and hav a yeast infection. its terrible. Currently using Gynaeguard...hopefully this will help clear this infection fast. I am so scared i am gonna miss ovulation coz i dont wanna bed with my DH due to spreading the yeast infection.
> 
> Aww :hugs::hugs: i hate infections:nope: total set back - hopefully it will clear soon:hugs:
> 
> I see u also from South Africa :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...

3 Saffies here!! wow 
I am originally from Cape Town. Well with a surname of Snyman- there is no mistaking my nationality!!


----------



## skweek35

cutedimples said:


> Hello skweek85...hope u well

goed dankie!! 
Translation - good thanks!! hehe 

just apparently have a thrush infection! of which I had no idea till I got a phone call from the doctors - so guess who has no choice but to be tea total this weekend!! GGGRRR :growlmad::growlmad:
Will just have to make sure I make up for lost time next weekend!! hehe :happydance: 

Where about in Cape Town are you? I am from north of the boerewors gordyn! hehe (Edgemead)


----------



## skweek35

Cabby said:


> Hi guys- thank you for all the luck and welcome messages :)
> 
> *skweek35-* It is so frustrating isn't it?! I swear all my friends are deciding to have babies now and it just seems to happen immediately for them! I'm obviously so happy for them but it just makes me think why not me?! One friend has just announced her pregnancy and she wasn't even trying!! They are happy about it now though but still! ha!
> You mentioned you are seeing your FS is this fertility specialist? How did you get one?
> 
> xxx

I so relate with you right now! Was chatting to my neighbour yesterday. She is due in March. She said that they were not even trying was a bit of a shock. Yes so why not us?? 
Yes FS is Fertility Specialist. 
As I am 35 years old already my doctor didnt want me to wait much longer and refered me to the hospital to see the FS. Seeing her in Feb again.


----------



## skweek35

mommybear1977 said:


> Hi everyone my name is Shannon. I am new to the board, dh and I started to actively try to conceive in September after being off BCP's since January. I am 34 and he is 37 and we both have some health issues that are making things harder this time around but I am crossing my fingers for baby #2 in 2012! :baby:

Hi and welcome Mommybear!! 
FXed you wont have to wait as long as expected to see that BFP!!


----------



## skweek35

Beautifullei2 said:


> ill join!!! Im 25 and been married for only a month. My husband and I have been TTC for the past 2 years with no luck yet. We each have a daughter from a previous relationship. My daughter is 5 and his 11. We are so eager to have another and I can't wait until ti finally happend! :)

Welcome to our thread!! and Congrats on your wedding!! 
I am still planning my wedding. Have 1 year and 3 months to wait still. But getting really excited. Had my dress on again on Tuesday! I love my dress!! 
Any wedding advice??


----------



## sharnw

Hi skweek, how do you think my charts going? :)


----------



## skweek35

Cabby said:


> *mummywant2be* 2 weeks is very impressive :) Do u know i went to buy a frer on my way home from work today 2 use 2moz and they didnt have any!! Taking it as a sign so I'm definitely not testing tomorrow! I'm gonna try and wait until Sunday now when af is due! Wish me luck!!
> 
> *Tinkerbell3* It is so annoying having to wait - just want to get it started asap! What is a hypocosy scan? The appointment we have in feb is just for me- what tests will they do? Nervous! The docs took some bloods from me but im not sure what these were?! Apparently they all came back fine.
> 
> Oh i didnt know that about ovulation- oh no :( Hope I am ovulating!- What is LP? I've heard people talk about tracking their cycles etc but don't have a clue where to start! For the last year or so i have just been hoping this would happen naturally but need to become more proactive!!!
> 
> I'll keep everything crossed that your partner's SA results come back ok- so hard getting a neg result :( I'm sure it will be fine and if not at least u r in the right place to get it sorted- good luck.
> 
> A HyCoSy is a special ultrasound test to show whether your fallopian tubes are open (not blocked).
> I just had my first FS appointment 2 weeks ago. They asked me lots of questions about my periods, how long we have been TTCing, family and personal medical history and lots more. She also explained DF's SA results.
> The FS also took a swob from my cervixs.
> She also gave papers to get blood tests done on CD3 and spoke through the next steps for me. She spoke about HSG scan. ( But I am unsure when that will be done.) She adviced me to stop charting and doing OPK's and to make sure we BD at least 3 times a week. I think she wants me to relax a bit more and the pressure off myself.
> Will just have to wait and see what happens now.
> Seems like there are loads of us on here who are seeing FS's at the mo.
> 
> 
> Welcome *mommybear1977* fingers crossed for baby no2 in 2012 for u :)
> 
> xxx

I was in town this afternoon and went into a poundstore. They had 4 pregnancy tests for 99p!!! I was soooo tempted to buy some. What put me off?? too many of my school kids running around the store with their parents!!! Now imagine the rumours on the playground? heheh


----------



## skweek35

GGRRRRR - I cant believe it messed up my reply. Part of my reply is actually in the quote!! Dont know how that happened. Lets see if I can pull my reply out.

A HyCoSy is a special ultrasound test to show whether your fallopian tubes are open (not blocked). 
I just had my first FS appointment 2 weeks ago. They asked me lots of questions about my periods, how long we have been TTCing, family and personal medical history and lots more. She also explained DF's SA results. 
The FS also took a swob from my cervixs. 
She also gave papers to get blood tests done on CD3 and spoke through the next steps for me. She spoke about HSG scan. ( But I am unsure when that will be done.) She adviced me to stop charting and doing OPK's and to make sure we BD at least 3 times a week. I think she wants me to relax a bit more and the pressure off myself. 
Will just have to wait and see what happens now. 

Seems like there are loads of us on here who are seeing FS's at the mo.


----------



## skweek35

sharnw said:


> Hi skweek, how do you think my charts going? :)

Hi Sharnw 

Your chart looks good. Looks like you body is trying to OV. FXed you OV in the next few days. 
My body usually does the same thing -peaking up and down before I eventually OV. I usually OV around CD16 - 18. So dont worry!! 
All looks pretty good to me.


----------



## jasminescent

CD 31, no AF but I have long irregular cycles. The OPK didn't help all that much since I started tracking from CD16 to CD27, and were all negative! :coffee:


----------



## sharnw

My opk dark, Hope its darker tomorrow... EEEEKK!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MummyWant2be

sharnw said:


> My opk dark, Hope its darker tomorrow... EEEEKK!!! :happydance:

u better get :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## skweek35

There we go Sharnw!!! enjoy the BDing!! !

AFM- had the strangest dream ever!!! 
I did a HPT and it was positive. I then found my DF and told him I was pregnant!! He was elated. Next thing I was somewhere else with a colleague (who is deputy Head at school). I was carry a baby chair. I told her my news and she adviced me to tell my boss asap as they were working on staffing for next year already (which I know they aren't for ages!!) 
WEIRD!!!! 
Oh I also got a call from doctors yesterday to say I had to fetch a script for antibiotics! I knew nothing about this till then. She explained it was from the swob they took at the hospital and it showed that I apparently have a heavy thrush growth! Could this be stopping me from getting my BFP? 
SO now of all times I am on antibiotics!!! for the next 7 days!!! fan-bloody-tastic!!! just when I was sooo looking forward to a drink on Sunday!! Well will just have to make up for lost drinking time next week when I have finished these awful tasting tablets!!!


----------



## Cabby

*beautifullie2* Congrats on your wedding :) Sorry didn't read your message properly first time! How was the day? Hope it all went perfectly. We got married in August - can't believe how quickly the time has gone since then! Crazy! We had the best day ever though although it felt like it was over in a second- did urs? 

*skweek35* How exciting you are planning a wedding!! How's it all going? It's great you have a dress already- good going! Only advice I would have is to take some time out just for u and ur soon to be husband on the day. It can be so overwhelming that my husband and i went to sit down in our hotel room to chill for a few minutes! (nothing else but just needed a bit of time out!) It is the best feeling in the world though- so enjoy every second! 

It's funny you said about your neighbour - I just don't understand! Here we all are charting, taking opk's etc and they wont have even timed it for Ov! Crazy! My cousin was on the pill when she got pregnant! Madness! 

It's good you have started to see a FS - they are definitely the people to get you your BFP!! Thanks for the info re: what happens when you go- I'm a bit anxious about my appt so knowing what to expect helps! Do you feel stressed about it all? My husband keeps telling me to relax but during Ov and the 2ww I feel relaxed as I tell myself it has happened this month and it is only when af shows that I get really gutted and stressed :( Can't be affecting my chances is it?! 

I can't believe u didnt cave when u saw 4 pg tests for 99p!! I so would have done! haha good for u! I didn't test today but thinking I will tomorrow! I'm impressed I have held out til now! Do u think a clearblue will pick pg up at 13dpo and 2 days before af is due or should i get a frer?

I keep getting weird dreams too! They seem so real that i wake up and look for my baby!! R urs vivid too?

Sorry about the antibiotics that sucks :( But ur right u will have to make up for no drinks when u come off them!

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Cabby - yes wedding plans are coming along thanks. 
Dress - choosen, ordered, paid for! check!! 
venue - viewed and booked!! check!! 
colour - I think I have settled on brown with pastel colours - seeing that it is a week after easter I think it would be a nice touch. 
Still looking for a flower girl 
Page boy and bridesmaid - choosen! 
Seeing bridal florist in the new year. 
favours and photographers will be sorted closer to the time 
Anything I forgotten?? 

OH YAY YAY YAY!!! postie just delivered my appointment for HSG scan!!! Yay!!! Friday 6 January 2012 at 9am!! Perfect during school time and dont have to organise cover as my class go swimming at that time!! YAY YAY!!! 
Ok so now just waiting for af to come so I can go for the cd3 blood tests!! 
Hell with so many of my school kids trapesing around that shop at the time I could not bring myself to buy them!!! 
For 13DPO - CB might pick it up but personally I would go for FRER. 

Dreams are really vivid at the mo - its quiet scary - but they usually are at this time of month. 
I just keep thinking that there is no ways I can get my BFP this month with such a bad thrush infection! So I think lets kick this infection, get the blood tests and scans done then try again next month!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## ami1985

can i join! hoping for a bub 2012-13 xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

sharnw said:


> Yes I see what you mean, I had another dip this morning after a little rise yesterday, opk is getting a tinge bit dark,
> Hoping that I havent missed it

Just looked at your chart again, I don't think you've missed it so try not to worry about that. As the OPK's are starting to get darker I'd say you'll probably ovulate soon, make sure you do them about 2 times a day so you don't miss the surge and plenty of :sex: over the next few days.



Cabby said:


> *Tinkerbell3* It is so annoying having to wait - just want to get it started asap! What is a hypocosy scan? The appointment we have in feb is just for me- what tests will they do? Nervous! The docs took some bloods from me but im not sure what these were?! Apparently they all came back fine.
> 
> Oh i didnt know that about ovulation- oh no :( Hope I am ovulating!- What is LP? I've heard people talk about tracking their cycles etc but don't have a clue where to start! For the last year or so i have just been hoping this would happen naturally but need to become more proactive!!!
> 
> I'll keep everything crossed that your partner's SA results come back ok- so hard getting a neg result :( I'm sure it will be fine and if not at least u r in the right place to get it sorted- good luck.

The hycosy scan is to check the tubes are not blocked, if they think IUI may be needed they will do this first to make sure it has any chances of working.

LP is luteal phase (days between ovulation and period) it needs to be about 10 or more days to be considered normal and manage to get pregnant so it's a good thing to know (i figured mine out with charting my temps).

Thank you, hoping it doesn't take long for the letter to come but with christmas post I'm sure it will be at least a week :(


----------



## MummyWant2be

welcome :flower: and sorry for ur loss!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Ami. So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## almosthere

sorry for your loss <3


----------



## uwa_amanda

May I join too?

Hubby and I have been ttc for a little over five years. I am nearly 30 and DH is nearly 35. Went to a doctor in June 2011. He discovered that I am not ovulating based on my badly irregular periods (I wouldn't know what a regular period was at that point). Prescribed Provera to jumpstart my period and three months later was prescribed Clomid 50 mg. Just started round four of Clomid but doc increased the dosage to 100 mg. Hopefully, after doing the OPK and :sex: we will get our :bfp:! Baby Dust to all who are looking for a :bfp: in 2012!!!


----------



## CajunCoco

Hey Ladies,
I'd like to join in. My name is Dee and my husband and I had been ntnp for about a year before actively ttc the last 11 or so months. Well, we've done clomid, had testing on my fsh levels..the run of the mill methods. We have decided this year to just try it the "natural" way. I am having a HSG test done after my next cycle begins and my husband has started on some semen boosting meds. Hoping for the best in 2012.


----------



## MShirley

My name is Melinda I have been TTC. All dec! 
I had mt period 11-16 and spotted in the 20-21 I ovulated today the 22when can I test and am I preggo?


----------



## sharnw

Yesterdays opk and today's opk, Urine held in for 2- 3 hours and it has turned to a very negative, i didnt catch my surge if it did turn positive...
I did BD however....
What do you ladies think?? I think my surge peaked while I was sleeping........
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies and welcome to all the newbies!! Uwa_Amanda, Cajun_coco and MShirley :wave: 

Amanda: has your doc tested you for PCOS yet? FXed that clomid works its trick and brings you a BFP soon!!! 

Cajun-coco: FXed 2012 brings you a BFP too!! 

Melinda: Its usually takes 10 - 14 days for the egg to fetilize and implant. Only after implantation can the tests register a BFP. So I would suggest waiting for at least 2 weeks before you start testing. Have you been doing OPK's to pinpoint your peak? 

Well have decided that one day of playing domestic goddess in this house is more than enough for me!! So have packed her away in the loft for the rest of this year! 
House is clean, :iron::laundry::dishes:pressies :xmas10: are ready for tomorrow, gingerbread men baked, iced, decorated and plated!! 
Or did I kill domestic goddess?? :haha: 
Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas!!!:xmas6::xmas9::drunk:


----------



## Cabby

Wow *skweek35* u sound very organised!! Well done u ;) have u thought about what food ur having yet? How exciting I bet it will be ur wedding day before u know it! Yay!

That's great news about ur scan and great timing too u must be relieved! I'll keep everything crossed for u then. U never know the infection may not affect bfp I hope not anyway! I just did another test and of course bfn! So wish I would have waited now! I'm virtually positive I can feel af coming now so pretty sure I'm out for another month :( so gutted gonna ruin my Christmas now!! 

Keep me updated tho :) 

Xx


----------



## Cabby

Welcome ladies :) it's so great to hear from people in the same boat as us we can all understand how frustrating this is! I really hope we all get our bfp's soon :) thanks for the advice *tinkerbell3* and well done on getting everything sorted for Christmas *skweek* I need to get cleaning and wrapping now! I'm gonna try and get back in the Christmas spirit now and forget about bfn!!

Have a wonderful Christmas everyone I know we will get our bfp's in 2012!

Xx


----------



## uwa_amanda

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies and welcome to all the newbies!! Uwa_Amanda, Cajun_coco and MShirley :wave:
> 
> Amanda: has your doc tested you for PCOS yet? FXed that clomid works its trick and brings you a BFP soon!!!
> 
> Cajun-coco: FXed 2012 brings you a BFP too!!
> 
> Melinda: Its usually takes 10 - 14 days for the egg to fetilize and implant. Only after implantation can the tests register a BFP. So I would suggest waiting for at least 2 weeks before you start testing. Have you been doing OPK's to pinpoint your peak?
> 
> Well have decided that one day of playing domestic goddess in this house is more than enough for me!! So have packed her away in the loft for the rest of this year!
> House is clean, :iron::laundry::dishes:pressies :xmas10: are ready for tomorrow, gingerbread men baked, iced, decorated and plated!!
> Or did I kill domestic goddess?? :haha:
> Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas!!!:xmas6::xmas9::drunk:

Hi...yes I have had an ultrasound where my doctor said everything in there was beautiful. No PCOS and no endometriosis. All of my bloodwork came back good too. He said this is what they call "unexplained infertility." I have never had regular periods except for the time I was on the pill in college. He was on his R&R from the military and we got married before he went back overseas to finish out his tour of duty in Iraq. As soon as he boarded the plane to go back, I put the pill pack down and haven't touched them since. So I've been off bcp for six and a half years.

I was very fearful but ready to accept a diagnosis of PCOS until he said everything came back clear. I had no tube blockages, nothing wrong with my ovaries, nothing. Just no ovulation. At my last checkup a couple of months ago, he said that I should be ovulating now since my periods are like clockwork now. :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Cabby - Havent really thought about the sit down meal as yet, but know that we want a hog roast or something like that for the evening reception. :hugs: and FXed AF stays away till after Christmas now! 
Let us enjoy Christmas then we can deal with her again. 

Amanda - :hugs: Did your doctor give you any advice on what you can do to help? I think I would be a bit frustrated with that Rx. But you must be so glad he is home again not going back out to Iraq again! 

Hang in there ladies. Lets hope 2012 brings us our much wanted BFP's!!


----------



## skweek35

:xmas6::xmas9::xmas10::xmas8::xmas7::xmas12::xmas16: 
Wishing you and your families all a Very Merry Christmas!!  
:xmas16::xmas12::xmas7::xmas8::xmas10::xmas9::xmas6:

:xmas6:
:xmas9::xmas9:
:xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
:xmas7: :xmas7::xmas7::xmas7:
:xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12:
:xmas16::xmas16: ​


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi ladies, well AF showed up just in time :cry: and i was expecting her(but still hurts) -oh well i am just looking forward to dis new cycle - i've got my preseed ready and should get myself a thermometre by next week..so here's to our 2012 BFP's:happydance:

hope all of you ladies are keeping well.:thumbup:

Merry Christmas to all of you...lots and lots of love:xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas8::xmas6::xmas6::xmas16::kiss:


----------



## Cabby

Aw *MummyWant2Be* I'm so sorry af showed her ugly face :( Even we u expect it - it's ALWAYS hard. I'm avoiding checking now as it feels like she's arrived but can't handle seeing af just yet :(

But ur right u r so ready for your next cycle and I'm sure u will get ur bfp that time :) When do u use preseed? I need to get a thermometre too- the egg wont have a chance next month- we r so gonna catch it :happydance:

*skweek35* You have plenty of time to decide re: the sit down meal and it sounds like u have made ur mind up on the reception! So excited for u!

Have a wonderful Christmas guys and here's to our bfp's early next year!!:happydance:

Lots of love :hugs:
xxx


----------



## uwa_amanda

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Cabby - Havent really thought about the sit down meal as yet, but know that we want a hog roast or something like that for the evening reception. :hugs: and FXed AF stays away till after Christmas now!
> Let us enjoy Christmas then we can deal with her again.
> 
> Amanda - :hugs: Did your doctor give you any advice on what you can do to help? I think I would be a bit frustrated with that Rx. But you must be so glad he is home again not going back out to Iraq again!
> 
> Hang in there ladies. Lets hope 2012 brings us our much wanted BFP's!!

Not really...other than to be patient since it may take up to several months for it work. I am glad DH is home from over there. He did get hurt over there so he can't work anymore. He's considered disabled by the Dept. of Veteran's Affairs and has been discharged from the Army. One major plus for that is whenever we do have a baby, he can be a stay at home daddy! :thumbup: Instant day care savings...lol.


----------



## luvmykids0810

Hello ladies, im on CD15 taking opks just waiting to O. I was diagnosed with pcos in october, was put on bcps in october and november. And this is my first month off. I got my breakthrough bleeeding on the 10th of december. And still getting - opks so im going to keep my fx until i see a + opk and im going to bd like there is no tomorrow or until dh tells me im going to blow a blood vesel in his man hood lol.


----------



## skweek35

:hi:ladies, well back early from my parentals tonight. 

Mummwannabe - Geesende Kersfees!! Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow!! 
Groot :hugs:for AF showing the day before Christmas!! Sounds like you are ready to catch that eggy this cycle!! well done for being so organised!! I can never get that organised. 

Amanda - As I always say there is a silver lining on every dark cloud!! Definitely save money there!! 

Welcome to luvmykids0810!! You did make me laugh!! burst a vessel in his manhood!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I sometimes think my DF would never say that!! :rofl: 

Well almost 11pm here so I think its time for me to head off to the bed so Santa can visit me tonight :haha:


----------



## Pinky12

MERRY CHRISTMAS 

I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas time and gets everything they wish for in the new year x x


----------



## almosthere

merry christmas ladies!

i am extra happy this christmas day because I got my first opk for this cycle 10 days early and on christmas day morning! hehe hoping to be pregnant as it would be such an amazing story to say we conceived christmas day-think I OVd midnight or somewhere around then based on temps too! Hope everyone is getting lots of holiday baby dancing in! hehe


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> merry christmas ladies!
> 
> I am extra happy this christmas day because i got my first opk for this cycle 10 days early and on christmas day morning! Hehe hoping to be pregnant as it would be such an amazing story to say we conceived christmas day-think i ovd midnight or somewhere around then based on temps too! Hope everyone is getting lots of holiday baby dancing in! Hehe

woo hoooo!!! Best of luck merry xmas!! :)


----------



## Looneycarter

I think I ovulated yesterday or at midnight and it would be awesome to conceive on christmas eve or christmas!!! I hope it all works out for us all!!! "God give us what our heart desire if we trust and believe he will grant us what we want"


----------



## sharnw

I tested with fmu :wacko: and opk was nearly positive.... I'l test later.. Hoping its positive!! :D good luck to us hehehe :) :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, trust you all had as lovely a day as I had!!! I have been terribly spoilt!! DF got me a kindle and adoption pack for a baby orang-utan at monkey world!! I absolutely love them!!! Have just finished setting up my kindle!! One very happy girl here!! 

Almosthere & looneycarter - Hope you both get your BFP's in the next 2 weeks!! that would be awesome!!! FXed and :dust:


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks hun!!! Enjoy your monkey!!!


----------



## almosthere

gl sharnw!!


----------



## uwa_amanda

I had a great Christmas as well. No BFP but I got to spend some down time with my hubby this weekend. I got some pretty cool gifts from my family (a houndstooth scarf, a huge Alabama throw blanket, and a t-shirt to name a few--'Bama fan much? lol).

Here's hoping for a great upcoming new year for each one of us. :)


----------



## Lunabug911

I will join. Here is my tale: I am 27 and my husband and I have 2 beautiful children after a long road of TTC because of a few stomach issues and cervical cancer. Although both pregnancies were rough I love my babies and wouldn't change a thing. I am now TTC since June 28th, after having the Marina removed. Nothing yet. I had a "YES" on an "O" test but by the time my hubby and I got to DTD I was getting a big fat "NO" :(. So not sure if I missed it or not, but we DTD anyway. I am due to start Jan. 2..... possibly add a day or two. I wish everyone the best of luck and I will send lots of Baby Dust your way!


----------



## skweek35

Lunabug - welcome!!! Shoo what a road you have been on, well done for beating 'C'!! 
GL and FXed you get your BFP soon!! 

AFM - just chilling at home today! Would love to go out to the movies or something today but DF isnt up for much today as we were out all day yesterday. So I will lay here on the couch and start reading another book! Just finished reading 'I remember you' by Harriet Evans - Such a tear jerking end!! So now to start the new Louise Bagshaw book I download last night.


----------



## sharnw

I got a negative clearblue digital opk this morning with fmu, my CP is sooo high, cm is clear and stretchy and looks like ewcm.. huge temp dip again :( I dont know what my body is doing :(


----------



## skweek35

Hi all!! 
Sharnw - what time of day do you usually temp? 

Has anyone had an HSG scan before? Just want to know if I need to take the whole day off work or just go to work about an hour later? (I usually start work just before 9am and scan is booked for 9am)


----------



## knk2011

I'm 21 and partners turning 21 soon. We began ttc on Xmas eve and are just waiting to test now! :) x x


----------



## sharnw

skweek35 said:


> Hi all!!
> Sharnw - what time of day do you usually temp?
> 
> Has anyone had an HSG scan before? Just want to know if I need to take the whole day off work or just go to work about an hour later? (I usually start work just before 9am and scan is booked for 9am)

I wake up 5:30 every morning and I temp as soon a I wake up


----------



## skweek35

Hey Sharnw - fab 
Some months it takes a little longer to OV than normal. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## sharnw

Range from 27 to 34.. Last month was 37, I O'v on cd22


----------



## Mrs S-M

Can I join please!
I am 24 and DH is 26, We have been TTC since Oct 2009.

Really hoping for a 2012 baby.


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> I got a negative clearblue digital opk this morning with fmu, my CP is sooo high, cm is clear and stretchy and looks like ewcm.. huge temp dip again :( I dont know what my body is doing :(

I thought I was on the edge of OV once, and then my opks started fading but then went back to dark, then finally a pos opk.-then 3 more! All cycles can vary and that is normal or so I think! I OVD last cycle on day 22 as well, and this cycle early on cd14/15. But you could also end up ovulating later than cd22 so keep your chin up!

AFM my opk went neg already so I am positive I OV between xmas eve and xmas day! woohoo! is it normal to only get one pos opk if testing just once a day? I got two, one from fmu (the brand says to test with fmu) then I used a newer brand for the afternoon and got a super pos opk. Just hoping one day of POS OPKs is all I need, am I right or is it better to have at least 2 days (actually, I got a pos this am but neg this afternoon so 1.5 days of pos opks)? Just weird only getting one day when I had 4 last cycle!


----------



## skweek35

Sharnw - then it looks like you still have time to OV. Hopefully in the next 4 days you will OV! FXed and :dust: 

Mrs S-M: of course you may join. welcome to our thread!!

Almosthere: I think all you need is one +OPK and that little swimmer to find the eggy!! 
FXed and lots of :dust:


----------



## almosthere

and sharn stress or illness can also delay ov-keep that in mind as well!


----------



## sharnw

Yes im stressing now because DH has gone back to work and wont be home for 4 more days :(


----------



## Pinky32

Hi guys

Mind if I join in, I had a possible ectopic or early mc last week and when i was 12 days late i started brown spotting for 7 days (my af is normally 4 days), im counting that as my AF so i should be Ov;ing this weekend

My doc has arranged for me to have a scan sometime in jan to make sure that everything is "normal" and to make sure the mc or ectopic has come out fully

I was rushed to hospital on xmas eve and after more blood tests (3rd in one week!) as id been having niggling cramps for 3 weeks which sudenly became agony

but......im ok now (after a load of crying) and ready to start again

:dust: to everyone


----------



## sharnw

4 more days and that will be cd 22, lol so if i ov between now and then,, is it possible for swimmers to keep alive until then? we bd'd for the last time last night before he left and i had oblivious ewcm


----------



## almosthere

Pinky32 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Mind if I join in, I had a possible ectopic or early mc last week and when i was 12 days late i started brown spotting for 7 days (my af is normally 4 days), im counting that as my AF so i should be Ov;ing this weekend
> 
> My doc has arranged for me to have a scan sometime in jan to make sure that everything is "normal" and to make sure the mc or ectopic has come out fully
> 
> I was rushed to hospital on xmas eve and after more blood tests (3rd in one week!) as id been having niggling cramps for 3 weeks which sudenly became agony
> 
> but......im ok now (after a load of crying) and ready to start again
> 
> :dust: to everyone

Sorry for your loss :hugs: and welcome! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> 4 more days and that will be cd 22, lol so if i ov between now and then,, is it possible for swimmers to keep alive until then? we bd'd for the last time last night before he left and i had oblivious ewcm

sperm can live longer when you are in your fertile days I was shocked to read today that sperm released while having EWCM could possibly live for 7 days! I thought 4 or 4 was the max, I was like what? just relax and let your body to its thang girlie! :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks almosthere :)

Oh dear pinky i just read,, sorry for your loss! :( xoxo


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Thanks almosthere :)
> 
> Oh dear pinky i just read,, sorry for your loss! :( xoxo

Thank you guys

My first month of proper TTC and this is what happens to me!!

Although they say that sperm can live upto 7 days, health, weight, conditions etc can reduced their lives so they say to think of their life as 5 days - the sperm sits in a little pocket inside you waiting for the egg - so sharn hunnie your body and sperm are just waiting for you to drop that egg!


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Thanks almosthere :)
> 
> Oh dear pinky i just read,, sorry for your loss! :( xoxo
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> My first month of proper TTC and this is what happens to me!!
> 
> Although they say that sperm can live upto 7 days, health, weight, conditions etc can reduced their lives so they say to think of their life as 5 days - the sperm sits in a little pocket inside you waiting for the egg - so sharn hunnie your body and sperm are just waiting for you to drop that egg!Click to expand...

:hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## Pinky32

Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out


----------



## sharnw

Second morning urine.... Hopes its a positive tomorro??
 



Attached Files:







27-12.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out

Hey yes im taking that as well! hope is works wanders :D


----------



## Mrs S-M

sharnw said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out
> 
> Hey yes im taking that as well! hope is works wanders :DClick to expand...

I'm on Angus castus as well this month. Seems to have made me ovulate really early :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

sharn looks like a pos is most definiatley due tomorrW! GL~!


----------



## LemonTea

I would love to have a 2012/2013 baby (wouldn't we all?), so I hope there's room for one more! 

I'm Jay. I'm 27 and married to DH, 28. We've been married for about a year and a half, but we've been together for over 8 years -- I see there are a lot of us who've been with our SOs for a long time, but only married for a few years! DH and I have been looking forward to the time when we'd have kids for years and years. We started not trying, not preventing in April, and then actively trying in July. This year has been a dud for us TTC wise, but I've got big hopes for 2012! Currently between 2 and 4 days past ovulation (waiting for FF to give me cross hairs), so I'm in the dreaded two week wait.

Good luck to everyone! Maybe we'll all get NYE's BFPs! ;-)


----------



## sharnw

How am I doing ladies?
Sorry for so many pictures,... Im just bad with my eyes :/
 



Attached Files:







2nd.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh hun, thats as dark as my OPK;s get, to me that means that Ov is just around the corner and we know you have the little swimmers in your pocket ready for take off!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Mrs S-M said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out
> 
> Hey yes im taking that as well! hope is works wanders :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on Angus castus as well this month. Seems to have made me ovulate really early :shrug:Click to expand...

Mrs S and Sharn - are you on liquid form or tablets? If liquid, how much? the bottle says 20-30 drops twice a day so ive been taking 25 lol

cant believe how nasty it tastes though yuk!


----------



## Pinky32

Good luck Lemon xx


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh hun, thats as dark as my OPK;s get, to me that means that Ov is just around the corner and we know you have the little swimmers in your pocket ready for take off!!!!

:blush: :) i hope i catch little eggie :)


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> Mrs S-M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out
> 
> Hey yes im taking that as well! hope is works wanders :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on Angus castus as well this month. Seems to have made me ovulate really early :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs S and Sharn - are you on liquid form or tablets? If liquid, how much? the bottle says 20-30 drops twice a day so ive been taking 25 lol
> 
> cant believe how nasty it tastes though yuk!Click to expand...

And im taking fertilaid,, its a capsule with ingredients of Red Clover blossom extract, Eleutheroccus Senticosus root extract, *Vitus agnus-cactu*s and Ginkgo Biloba. 
Im finding it a bit expensive, $60+ everytime i order it over the net :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

Wow

All I take is Iron tablets, multi vits, folic acid and angus castus but i do have a saliva microscope, 100's OPK's, 100's pregnancy tests

this baby is costing us a fortune and its not even here yet!


----------



## sharnw

hahah :) I had a microscrope a couple of weeks ago, but my mother and siblings were over an I quickly hid all my opks hpts and scope now i cant find my scope annnyyywwwhhheerrre lol


----------



## Pinky32

awww

did you put it with your tests and OPK's? It will turn up

I only tried it the day it arrived but im so scared to do any sort of Ov test just in case im doing it now and dont want it yet


----------



## sharnw

I'l have to have a look in the morning,, I dont feel like spending another $70 lol


----------



## Pinky32

HOW MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mine only cost me £10


----------



## Mrs S-M

Pinky32 said:


> Mrs S-M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out
> 
> Hey yes im taking that as well! hope is works wanders :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on Angus castus as well this month. Seems to have made me ovulate really early :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs S and Sharn - are you on liquid form or tablets? If liquid, how much? the bottle says 20-30 drops twice a day so ive been taking 25 lol
> 
> cant believe how nasty it tastes though yuk!Click to expand...

I take it in tablets. Did try Robitussin this month as well but that was so disgusting I had to stop, it was making me puke!


----------



## Pinky32

I just watched the first 15 mins of this video - im a miracle anyone gets pregnant

https://fullepisode.info/curiosity-season-1-episode-15-life-before-birth/

ive watch videos before but none like this


----------



## LilMama062007

Hi my name is Cheyanna 21 and my husband is 21 and we have been trying for over 2 years now. i'm currently on cycle day 5 and im hoping this is the month for me. i have a 4 year old son who i love very much and he really wants mommy to have a baby. i have had two miscarriages one was February 2nd 2011 and the second was may 21st 2011. i am currently taking prenatal vitamins and taking my temperature every morning so i hope this works[/FONT]...:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

Mrs S-M said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs S-M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out
> 
> Hey yes im taking that as well! hope is works wanders :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on Angus castus as well this month. Seems to have made me ovulate really early :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs S and Sharn - are you on liquid form or tablets? If liquid, how much? the bottle says 20-30 drops twice a day so ive been taking 25 lol
> 
> cant believe how nasty it tastes though yuk!Click to expand...
> 
> I take it in tablets. Did try Robitussin this month as well but that was so disgusting I had to stop, it was making me puke!Click to expand...

I heard about this, its cough medicine isnt it? was the taste that bad? the angus castus is disgusting in liquid form


----------



## LemonTea

Pinky32 said:


> this baby is costing us a fortune and its not even here yet!

This is so true for me and DH too! I'm keeping the health food store around the corner in business with all the times I keep buying to try out there.


----------



## LemonTea

Mrs S-M said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs S-M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Ive started taking Angus Castus to help me out
> 
> Hey yes im taking that as well! hope is works wanders :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on Angus castus as well this month. Seems to have made me ovulate really early :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs S and Sharn - are you on liquid form or tablets? If liquid, how much? the bottle says 20-30 drops twice a day so ive been taking 25 lol
> 
> cant believe how nasty it tastes though yuk!Click to expand...
> 
> I take it in tablets. Did try Robitussin this month as well but that was so disgusting I had to stop, it was making me puke!Click to expand...

I tried Robitussin this month too, but the taste made me switch to Mucinex (same active ingredient but in a pill). I couldn't really tell if it helped or not, but I'll probably try it again with EPO next month.


----------



## Pinky32

LemonTea said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this baby is costing us a fortune and its not even here yet!
> 
> This is so true for me and DH too! I'm keeping the health food store around the corner in business with all the times I keep buying to try out there.Click to expand...

I found it all cheaper online than in local shops


----------



## LemonTea

Usually I try to buy online too (through Amazon) but sometimes I'll learn about something I can try, and I'll decided I can't wait the 2 or 3 days it would take for it to ship! But yes, the internet is definitely my friend!


----------



## Pinky32

I have vowed to myself not to buy any more

I have enough OPK's to last me a good few months, about 50 x pregnancy tests ranging from IC, clear blue, FRER and supermark own brands, which i doubt im going to need to a long while, salva microscope, 3 x basal thermometers, angus castus, iron tablets, multi vits and folic acid - i think thats enough lol


----------



## Pinky32

oooh i forgot the sea kelp and cod liver oil


----------



## Mrs S-M

Lol Pinky you really do have a lot! Yes its cough medicine its means to thin out you CM so that there is more of it. Might try Mucinex next cycle thanks Lemontea.


----------



## Pinky32

id be worried that my CM thins out too much and i dont see a difference in wet, creamy lotion, sticky, eggwhite


----------



## sharnw

haha yes 70 dh was a bit disappointed when I told him how much it cost


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> haha yes 70 dh was a bit disappointed when I told him how much it cost

was it made in solid gold??????

mine looks like a small vibrator (lol) and is pink! yayyyy i got it from amazon for £10


----------



## sharnw

Its called maybe maybe, but the little town I live in is expensive, all the shops charge an arm an leg lol, I'l have to start shopping on line I think


----------



## Pinky32

maybe maybe a rip off!

I do all my shopping online - you;ll see how much cheaper everything is


----------



## almosthere

ladies can you look at my chart its confusing me and is not going along with my opks did i ov or am i about to by today/tomorrow?!


----------



## Pinky32

almosthere said:


> ladies can you look at my chart its confusing me and is not going along with my opks did i ov or am i about to by today/tomorrow?!

Blimey look at all your BD'ing!!! Im so jealous lol

Im no expert but i would say you Ov on CD13 if you go by your temp only but if you go by OPK it could be about to happen 

hopefully someone who knows that their talking about can help you


----------



## almosthere

haha thanks I tested again tn and bfn I think I read the opk results wrong for one brand and assume todays morning opk was actually neg so fixing it on ff just worried bc my temp is so low..


----------



## Pinky32

but it will be low and then shut up high AFTER you Ov


----------



## almosthere

right that is why im confused because of my huge temp dip and rise with no pos opks then pos opks with no big dip or rise! lol oh well ill try to seduce dh and have one more go at it to be safe and see if it spikes up by tomorrow!


----------



## Pinky32

almosthere said:


> right that is why im confused because of my huge temp dip and rise with no pos opks then pos opks with no big dip or rise! lol oh well ill try to seduce dh and have one more go at it to be safe and see if it spikes up by tomorrow!

If you were going by your temps alone, they only show you "after" you have ov'd by shooting up

By the looks of things, you have no problem seducing lol Good luck


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas, ours was lovely but looking forward to putting the tree away now and the start of 2012 :)



skweek35 said:


> Hi all!!
> Sharnw - what time of day do you usually temp?
> 
> Has anyone had an HSG scan before? Just want to know if I need to take the whole day off work or just go to work about an hour later? (I usually start work just before 9am and scan is booked for 9am)

Haven't had one but due a hycosy so Been reading up about them and read plenty of people say that have gone into work afterwards. When do you have it booked for? Hope it goes well x


----------



## Pinky32

I had an external ultrasound scan yearssssssss ago to check problems with my ovaries and i was in there around half an hour

As the appt is at 9am, you should be one of the first ones in, so i would say go to work afterwards, it doesnt hurt, apart from them asking you to drink hundred gallons of water while waiting and then they press down on your stomach and you feel like your about to wet yourself lol

good luck


----------



## sailorsgirl

hey, could I join you? We are going to be ttc from April but will be ntnp from February. We have a little girl, Isla who is 15 weeks and cant wait to give her a lil brother or sister :) xxx


----------



## skweek35

:wave: and welcome to Lilmama!!



Tinkerbell3 said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely christmas, ours was lovely but looking forward to putting the tree away now and the start of 2012 :)
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!!
> Sharnw - what time of day do you usually temp?
> 
> Has anyone had an HSG scan before? Just want to know if I need to take the whole day off work or just go to work about an hour later? (I usually start work just before 9am and scan is booked for 9am)
> 
> Haven't had one but due a hycosy so Been reading up about them and read plenty of people say that have gone into work afterwards. When do you have it booked for? Hope it goes well xClick to expand...

My appointment is next week Friday,6th January 2012. 
Hycosy and HSG scans are a little different - from what I have read. 
The HSG scans are in the x-ray depart. They might need to dilate my cervix to get a catherta into my uterus to insert dye to check if my tubes are clear and unscarred. 
Unfortunately its not the usual straight forward scan so fortunately I wont need to drink a ton of water before hand!! Empty bladder but open wide!! haha!!!


----------



## skweek35

almosthere said:


> ladies can you look at my chart its confusing me and is not going along with my opks did i ov or am i about to by today/tomorrow?!

I am really not sure with your stats there hun. 
If going by temps you could have OVed already with a temp dip. My temps always do that. 
but then again you might not have OV and are about to? 
I dont know 

I would wait a day or 2 and see what your temps do then. 

GL, FXed and tons of :dust:!!


----------



## skweek35

sailorsgirl said:


> hey, could I join you? We are going to be ttc from April but will be ntnp from February. We have a little girl, Isla who is 15 weeks and cant wait to give her a lil brother or sister :) xxx

Well of course you can join us!! the more the merrier!!! 
Lets hope we get our 2012 BFP's!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

skweek35 said:


> :wave: and welcome to Lilmama!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely christmas, ours was lovely but looking forward to putting the tree away now and the start of 2012 :)
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!!
> Sharnw - what time of day do you usually temp?
> 
> Has anyone had an HSG scan before? Just want to know if I need to take the whole day off work or just go to work about an hour later? (I usually start work just before 9am and scan is booked for 9am)
> 
> Haven't had one but due a hycosy so Been reading up about them and read plenty of people say that have gone into work afterwards. When do you have it booked for? Hope it goes well xClick to expand...
> 
> My appointment is next week Friday,6th January 2012.
> Hycosy and HSG scans are a little different - from what I have read.
> The HSG scans are in the x-ray depart. They might need to dilate my cervix to get a catherta into my uterus to insert dye to check if my tubes are clear and unscarred.
> Unfortunately its not the usual straight forward scan so fortunately I wont need to drink a ton of water before hand!! Empty bladder but open wide!! haha!!!Click to expand...

Yep they are slightly different in that a HSG uses X-ray and dye and Hycosy uses ultrasound and saline but they test for the same thing.
No one mentioned anything to me about dilating my cervix :shock:


----------



## LemonTea

skweek35 said:


> Has anyone had an HSG scan before? Just want to know if I need to take the whole day off work or just go to work about an hour later? (I usually start work just before 9am and scan is booked for 9am)

I had the HSG about two weeks ago. My appointment was at 9:30 -- I went in at 9:00 to fill out paper work at the hospital, and I was out by 10:00. The scan itself took about five minutes -- definitely uncomfortable, but at least it was over very fast. I went to work immediately after. I will say though that my HSG showed no blockages. If you do have a blockage, it might take a little longer because sometimes they'll try to inject more dye to clear the tube(s) (and doing so might make it uncomfortable enough that you won't want to go to work immediately after -- I'm not sure).


----------



## LemonTea

Welcome Pinky. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.

Welcome to all the others new people! :wave:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi ladies,

So after tonight I suspect I cannot do any more than wait! Last time hubby and I were TTC we were incredibly lucky as I was previously on cerezette and managed to get :bfp: in first month. Now having been diagnosed bi polar and being on seroquel we are tentatively TTC no2. 

The TTW starts tomorrow and I suspect it will be a long time. I am not expecting again to be so lucky as to fal in month 1 again but the hopes and expectations are raised. I am older now which according to the MIL means I am at a disadvnatage!!! Not that she knows we are TTC she just decided its time she had another grandchild! I am 30 in March so surely things cant be that bad!!!:wacko:


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies. freaking out b.c no idea if I OV already or if it is just about to happen, feel like i already did and my pos opk came during or right after instead of warning me before. anywho, no bdncing last night and have to work til 11pm tonight, so sad we may miss our last day to make sure we dont miss the eggy in case I didn't ov yet! DH has to pick me up from work since my car is in the shop, so think we will have some bdncing ASAP in the car before we get home!!! =) Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## LemonTea

Tinkerbell3 said:


> No one mentioned anything to me about dilating my cervix :shock:

Yea, make sure you read up on it a little. What you'll read will probably scare you (it scared me) but at least you can prepare yourself for the worst! 

I had a colposcopy (cervical biopsy) done a few years back for an abnormal PAP. They told me to take 800mg of ibuprofen before hand, and it was still very painful! I went into the HSG knowing that anything having to do with my cervix was not going to be a walk in the park and I was really worried about it. This doctor still recommended the 800 mg of ibuprofen taken 1 hour before the procedure, but I called back and told the nurse about my concerns for the pain. She advised me to take 800 mg of ibuprofen the night before the procedure, and then to take 800 mg of ibuprofen AND 1000 mg of tylenol (two extra strength tablets) an hour before. 

The HSG was still uncomfortable (and yes, it definitely hurt), but it was no where near as bad as I'd feared it would be (the colposcopy is still worst) and I thinks that because I followed the advice above. Good luck with your procedure and keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

HI ladies new to this thread. On the 24th i got a +opk and then also got one this morning. My temp was 96.99 yesterday and 97.62 today? Did I already ovulate???:shrug:


----------



## uwa_amanda

So I went to my doctor's appointment yesterday. He said we are going to stay at 100 mg Clomid for the foreseeable future. He even ordered an ultrasound be done to ensure the meds aren't over stimulating my ovaries...that came back good. He took me off the Provera to see if my body is regulated on its own now. We shall see. I should ovulate within the next couple of days so to my DH...get prepared!! :sex: :haha:


----------



## skye88

almosthere said:


> hi ladies. freaking out b.c no idea if I OV already or if it is just about to happen, feel like i already did and my pos opk came during or right after instead of warning me before. anywho, no bdncing last night and have to work til 11pm tonight, so sad we may miss our last day to make sure we dont miss the eggy in case I didn't ov yet! DH has to pick me up from work since my car is in the shop, so think we will have some bdncing ASAP in the car before we get home!!! =) Hope everyone else is doing well!

Gud luk girl!!! Jus stay calm n it will all wrk out in your favor even if you hav to go for it in the car :)


----------



## skye88

LilMama062007 said:


> Hi my name is Cheyanna 21 and my husband is 21 and we have been trying for over 2 years now. i'm currently on cycle day 5 and im hoping this is the month for me. i have a 4 year old son who i love very much and he really wants mommy to have a baby. i have had two miscarriages one was February 2nd 2011 and the second was may 21st 2011. i am currently taking prenatal vitamins and taking my temperature every morning so i hope this works[/FONT]...:happydance:

gud luck


----------



## Tinkerbell3

LemonTea said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> No one mentioned anything to me about dilating my cervix :shock:
> 
> Yea, make sure you read up on it a little. What you'll read will probably scare you (it scared me) but at least you can prepare yourself for the worst!
> 
> I had a colposcopy (cervical biopsy) done a few years back for an abnormal PAP. They told me to take 800mg of ibuprofen before hand, and it was still very painful! I went into the HSG knowing that anything having to do with my cervix was not going to be a walk in the park and I was really worried about it. This doctor still recommended the 800 mg of ibuprofen taken 1 hour before the procedure, but I called back and told the nurse about my concerns for the pain. She advised me to take 800 mg of ibuprofen the night before the procedure, and then to take 800 mg of ibuprofen AND 1000 mg of tylenol (two extra strength tablets) an hour before.
> 
> The HSG was still uncomfortable (and yes, it definitely hurt), but it was no where near as bad as I'd feared it would be (the colposcopy is still worst) and I thinks that because I followed the advice above. Good luck with your procedure and keep us posted! :hugs:Click to expand...

The leaflet I was given said it may be 'uncomfortable' but not painful :wacko: was given 2 lots of antibiotics and a Painkiller which is a suppository, really not keen on the idea of that one though and wondered if I may be ok with regular painkillers and paracetamol.



joeys3453 said:


> HI ladies new to this thread. On the 24th i got a +opk and then also got one this morning. My temp was 96.99 yesterday and 97.62 today? Did I already ovulate???:shrug:

Going by that temp rise it's likely you ovulated yesterday but you need 3 higher temps to confirm it, so to be sure see what they are like for the next 2 days.



almosthere said:


> hi ladies. freaking out b.c no idea if I OV already or if it is just about to happen, feel like i already did and my pos opk came during or right after instead of warning me before. anywho, no bdncing last night and have to work til 11pm tonight, so sad we may miss our last day to make sure we dont miss the eggy in case I didn't ov yet! DH has to pick me up from work since my car is in the shop, so think we will have some bdncing ASAP in the car before we get home!!! =) Hope everyone else is doing well!

I don't think you may have ovulated yet, it doesn't seem like it from your temps but I see the circles on temps aren't filled in, are you temping at the same time each day?


----------



## almosthere

no i am not have no been able to and hate getting up early if i dont have to-not a morning person at all!


----------



## skye88

almosthere said:


> no i am not have no been able to and hate getting up early if i dont have to-not a morning person at all!

Me either :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

Tinkerbell3 said:


> LemonTea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> No one mentioned anything to me about dilating my cervix :shock:
> 
> Yea, make sure you read up on it a little. What you'll read will probably scare you (it scared me) but at least you can prepare yourself for the worst!
> 
> I had a colposcopy (cervical biopsy) done a few years back for an abnormal PAP. They told me to take 800mg of ibuprofen before hand, and it was still very painful! I went into the HSG knowing that anything having to do with my cervix was not going to be a walk in the park and I was really worried about it. This doctor still recommended the 800 mg of ibuprofen taken 1 hour before the procedure, but I called back and told the nurse about my concerns for the pain. She advised me to take 800 mg of ibuprofen the night before the procedure, and then to take 800 mg of ibuprofen AND 1000 mg of tylenol (two extra strength tablets) an hour before.
> 
> The HSG was still uncomfortable (and yes, it definitely hurt), but it was no where near as bad as I'd feared it would be (the colposcopy is still worst) and I thinks that because I followed the advice above. Good luck with your procedure and keep us posted! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The leaflet I was given said it may be 'uncomfortable' but not painful :wacko: was given 2 lots of antibiotics and a Painkiller which is a suppository, really not keen on the idea of that one though and wondered if I may be ok with regular painkillers and paracetamol.
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies new to this thread. On the 24th i got a +opk and then also got one this morning. My temp was 96.99 yesterday and 97.62 today? Did I already ovulate???:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Going by that temp rise it's likely you ovulated yesterday but you need 3 higher temps to confirm it, so to be sure see what they are like for the next 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies. freaking out b.c no idea if I OV already or if it is just about to happen, feel like i already did and my pos opk came during or right after instead of warning me before. anywho, no bdncing last night and have to work til 11pm tonight, so sad we may miss our last day to make sure we dont miss the eggy in case I didn't ov yet! DH has to pick me up from work since my car is in the shop, so think we will have some bdncing ASAP in the car before we get home!!! =) Hope everyone else is doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you may have ovulated yet, it doesn't seem like it from your temps but I see the circles on temps aren't filled in, are you temping at the same time each day?Click to expand...


What does it mean when the circles on your chart arent filled in?


----------



## msloumaria

Hi girls,

Mind if I join? I am 23, my husband is 29. We've been together for 6 years and married in November 2011. I came off the pill on the 11th of December 2011 after taking it for 8 years. We have read all the info (and my oh my is there a lot of it - who knew?! :shrug:) and we are hoping to have a 2012 baby. I understand that 2012 could be optimistic but we are going to give it our very best. 

P.S Please don't let this post disrupt the above conversation. Carry on :flower:


----------



## skweek35

:wave: and welcome msloumaria!!! 
FXed and :dust: you get your 2012 bfp!!!


----------



## almosthere

pinky-it means they are not really true/confirmed temps for odd reasons. I have been sick with a cold this whole cycle, and drank once, which made my temp rise very high one day and i guess all my colds discounted my temps...


----------



## almosthere

and welcome msloumaria!

also i fixed my temp to now a drop instead of rise, seams more fittin/accurate or so i think for cd 15 98 seamed high and was my second temp taken that morning


----------



## Pinky32

almosthere said:


> pinky-it means they are not really true/confirmed temps for odd reasons. I have been sick with a cold this whole cycle, and drank once, which made my temp rise very high one day and i guess all my colds discounted my temps...

Hmmm how do i tell my chart that they are the real temps that i had? Ive noticed that i have a few empty circles on my chart


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> hi ladies. freaking out b.c no idea if I OV already or if it is just about to happen, feel like i already did and my pos opk came during or right after instead of warning me before. anywho, no bdncing last night and have to work til 11pm tonight, so sad we may miss our last day to make sure we dont miss the eggy in case I didn't ov yet! DH has to pick me up from work since my car is in the shop, so think we will have some bdncing ASAP in the car before we get home!!! =) Hope everyone else is doing well!

Hope you didnt miss your little egg!!
As for me im still showing positive for opks but i got a bit of a rise this morning and lots of annoying pain in my lower right abdomen below my hip, pelvis area, hoping its O pain,,, if not i'l be going to the doc if i still get the pain more than 3 days :(


----------



## almosthere

GL sharnw! And I just have the weirdest feeling that I OV on christmas day...I had sooo many symptoms like christmas eve I had this long horrible headache and enhanced smell, then cramps christmas day and the day before christmas eve I had EWCM. So only time will tell, but am def. doing a saftey bd tonight to bad it will be almost midnight by the time we get going...ughhh FX tho, and for you as well sharnw!


----------



## Pinky32

Guys

Last month when i used OPK;s I was getting a faint line which got stronger and stronger each day until I ov'd (although it never went as strong as the control line) and im just wondered when the tests will start to show even a faint line

Im due to Ov on sat and just wondered when the tests will start showing that Ov is on her way


----------



## sharnw

Really sounds like Christmas was your O day! :D
If you think you still haven't yet,, its most definitely good to go for another round of BDing:thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> Guys
> 
> Last month when i used OPK;s I was getting a faint line which got stronger and stronger each day until I ov'd (although it never went as strong as the control line) and im just wondered when the tests will start to show even a faint line
> 
> Im due to Ov on sat and just wondered when the tests will start showing that Ov is on her way

It most likely scream at you tonight or friday :) mine did that last cycle, was so negative all day I was getting so annoyed then all i tested just to be curious before bed and it was SOOO dark, i felt like it was just yelling at me lol :) :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

welcome to the new ladies - hope ur stay is sweet and short:thumbup:

hope everyone is enjoying the holidayz..:winkwink::flower:

AFM:well nothing much really, i'm just looking forward to start using my preseed and 2moro i will b going to the shops to search for a thermometer :thumbup: and i hav to buy loads and loadz of opk's and i was thinking of trying softcups:blush:(myhubby will t:blush:hink i've completely lost it):haha:

how is every-one else holding up?


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> Last month when i used OPK;s I was getting a faint line which got stronger and stronger each day until I ov'd (although it never went as strong as the control line) and im just wondered when the tests will start to show even a faint line
> 
> Im due to Ov on sat and just wondered when the tests will start showing that Ov is on her way
> 
> It most likely scream at you tonight or friday :) mine did that last cycle, was so negative all day I was getting so annoyed then all i tested just to be curious before bed and it was SOOO dark, i felt like it was just yelling at me lol :) :)Click to expand...

Awww thanks sharn hunnie,it just suddenly dawned on me that its wednesday so thought i would do a test expecting to see a faint line - maybe tomorrow 

Im just panicing because friday is the only day that im going to see OH so i need to see a line on its way so that i know Ov will happen on sat

:hug:


----------



## Case11

Hey everyone :flower:

Well heres my story,
Me and my husband have been together for 4 years but married in August 13 2011,we have been trying for 4 months now and are getting lucky every other day but nothing yet,Its hard.All x-mas all i heard was " are yous trying" " are yous having a baby yet " i felt like saying please stop ... and then my mother in law bugs everyday is there a baby yet ? i just need a break from them asking...to make it all worst my sister in-law tried once and she is having her 2nd due in jan.Is it mean of me to be a little jealous,I wish her the best but i cant help but think when is going to be my turn :( 

Sorry this is so long( Needed to vent)

TTC for 4 Months:dust:


----------



## sharnw

Is my surge going negative??

(Pic 1 yesterdays test)
(Pic 2 todays test)
 



Attached Files:







darkest surge.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 2









29-12 1.30.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jrwifey18

Well I'm defo joining this thread
Rundown on my story me n fiance have been ttc for about 8 months I'm eighteen and we r really looking foreward to getting preggers we even have bby names picked out yasmin for a gurl angel for a boy since I'm half mexican I love that name for a boy baby we are hoping this is the year lots and lots and lots of sticky baby dust to all you ladies we can do it


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Is my surge going negative??
> 
> (Pic 1 yesterdays test)
> (Pic 2 todays test)


Pic1 looks stronger - what time did you take these tests?


----------



## sharnw

9 oclock each morning


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> 9 oclock each morning

is that FMU?


----------



## sharnw

Second urine


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:
 

> Second urine

I would say you ov yesterday as yesterdays test was stronger and you took a dip in temp but i wouldnt listen to me lol


----------



## sharnw

No no i will take your advice :) I was hoping for that, i'l wait to see if i get another rise :)


----------



## Pinky32

lol glad i could help

I was just reading that if your temp rises and stays high for 3 consec days its a sign you could have Ov - well mine rose and stayed high but i havent Ov;d yet ??????


----------



## sharnw

If only i knew how to read temping charts :)


----------



## Pinky32

im wondering if stress can have an effect on your temps as i went to hospital yesterday (aftermath of accident earlier this year) and he surprised me with an anasthetic and steroid injection in my shoulder which was agonyyyyyyyy

i was screaming like a baby and everyone was looking at me when i left lol

took me ages to get to sleep last night cos of the pain and this morning im in pain

dont know if this affects the temps

how come i can read other pples but not my own chart :cry:


----------



## Cookie2011

Hey all!! Just new to this so bare with me! lol. Hopefully this will be a lucky new year for us!! Me and the OH and TTC our first! I came off Cerazette on 13th Dec. I had a bleed starting on the 17th Dec...going by my calender I should be OV soon..but still no positive test. Bit disheartened but I know it can take time. My mum tried for 11 years to conceive me...hopefully won't take that long though! Patience isn't my virtue. Would love to hear others stories!! :) :) xx


----------



## Cookie2011

Hi Msloumaria!! Sounds like we started around the same time! :) I came off Cerazette on 13th after being on contraceptive for around 8 years, including injection. We are both hoping for a 2012 baby. I am 24. I am already worrying about problems conceiving...I have been using OV tests but no positives :( I had a bleed on the 17th for 5 days but don't if it was a withdrawal bleed or not ( I never had a full bleed on the pill). My mum took 11 years and alot of help to conceive me...hopefully not as long winded for me!! That is playing in my mind too...trying to stay relaxed though!! :) :) xx

:winkwink:


----------



## msloumaria

Hi Cookie2011. Do you fancy a TTC buddy? We can share tips, advice and hear each others stories? Let me know :flower:


----------



## jubilee

Hi, I have a 12 year old son with a previous partner (6 months to concieve). Been with hubby for 11 years & we have a 16 month old daughter (1 year to concieve). Have been TTC for 6 months for the final piece of the puzzle 

hello everyone!


----------



## msloumaria

Case11 said:


> Hey everyone :flower:
> 
> Well heres my story,
> Me and my husband have been together for 4 years but married in August 13 2011,we have been trying for 4 months now and are getting lucky every other day but nothing yet,Its hard.All x-mas all i heard was " are yous trying" " are yous having a baby yet " i felt like saying please stop ... and then my mother in law bugs everyday is there a baby yet ? i just need a break from them asking...to make it all worst my sister in-law tried once and she is having her 2nd due in jan.Is it mean of me to be a little jealous,I wish her the best but i cant help but think when is going to be my turn :(
> 
> Sorry this is so long( Needed to vent)
> 
> TTC for 4 Months:dust:

Hi Case11,

Getting wound up and stressed isn't going to help you to conceive so I would definitely let your family know to stop bugging you. You can be polite but, next time they ask, tell them that you will let them know when there is news but until then, you would like to keep the progress info to yourself. Personally, I'm not planning on telling anyone until I'm at least 8 weeks gone anyway - just to play on the safe side. I think people should understand and respect that.

With regards to your progress - is every 2 days working for you or is your partner finding that he has much less to "give" than if you'd left it for 3? Everybody is different but if you are very confident about your ovulation date then it might be worth trying for a bit of a build up instead. It's a different approach and it might not work for you but sometimes it's worth trying a different approach after a little while. Just a thought :flower:


----------



## msloumaria

jubilee said:


> Hi, I have a 12 year old son with a previous partner (6 months to concieve). Been with hubby for 11 years & we have a 16 month old daughter (1 year to concieve). Have been TTC for 6 months for the final piece of the puzzle
> 
> hello everyone!

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## broody1984

We would like to join the 2012 baby club too!Hoping for a 2012 bundle of fun! Came off bcp in August and been ttc since October!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies and welcome to all our new bump buddies! 

please look at my chart and help me to pick which cd I ov as I have two dips and two rises! i thought I was 4dpo today until i saw my rise of .5 so I am thinking maybe now only 1dpo? please keep in mind I prob missed my first pos opk cd13 evening, thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## broody1984

I'm on CD16, all opk negative so far..... Cycles still all over the place....
28 days, 29 days, 36 days

Hoping for a positive opk soon, got the clear blue smiley face one..... Would like a smile!


----------



## msloumaria

almosthere said:


> hi ladies and welcome to all our new bump buddies!
> 
> please look at my chart and help me to pick which cd I ov as I have two dips and two rises! i thought I was 4dpo today until i saw my rise of .5 so I am thinking maybe now only 1dpo? please keep in mind I prob missed my first pos opk cd13 evening, thanks for any help!!!!

Oh gosh, I wish I could help. I'm just too new to this, sorry! Hopefully I will be more helpful after my next cycle. I have a BBT and a Clearblue Fertility Monitor so I should understand all of this a little better after I've gone through it myself. Good luck to you - I'm sure others will be able to help.


----------



## almosthere

msloumaria said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies and welcome to all our new bump buddies!
> 
> please look at my chart and help me to pick which cd I ov as I have two dips and two rises! i thought I was 4dpo today until i saw my rise of .5 so I am thinking maybe now only 1dpo? please keep in mind I prob missed my first pos opk cd13 evening, thanks for any help!!!!
> 
> Oh gosh, I wish I could help. I'm just too new to this, sorry! Hopefully I will be more helpful after my next cycle. I have a BBT and a Clearblue Fertility Monitor so I should understand all of this a little better after I've gone through it myself. Good luck to you - I'm sure others will be able to help.Click to expand...

You are helping by chit chatting, makes me feel good to see that people car and are trying to help! :hugs: And now that I did a chart stack my temps are showing a fairly similar pattern accept my temps are lower than last month (starting to think its because our house was extra heated last cycle oops!)

But anyway, the only difference I see now is the timing of the opks which is a tad bit confusing, but glad to see my temps are beginning to show me a pattern just hoping my temps will continue to rise after today! :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

almosthere- sorry I can't be of help either. My first month of TTC i didn't use anything and now that AF got me this morning I'm thinking of maybe buying a bbt. Not sure about using opk's what's your thoughts on that?


----------



## almosthere

personally i think using multiple methods is great- reason being, if you use only opks you cannot be sure you ovulated even though they are positive because you need confirmation of a temp drop then three elevated temps after that. If I had to chose 1, based on research, I would use BBT it is much cheaper and more accurate. However, seeing two lines makes me happy haha and personally confirms ovulation more for me than if I just used temps. Temps can be affected like if you look at my cd 5 it rose very high but is not accurate/average temp that it should be for that morning because I drank the night before! So temps can give false relsutls but so can opks (false surges) you can even ovulate without getting a pos opk! Financially I will only opk for one more month if even at all-gets pricey! Research I have read says that 3 months of opks can give you a close enough range of your O date but it has been recommended to BBT for as long as a year to get to really know your body and cycles! GL!!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

almostthere - sorry can't help hun...u know me and temps =no clue...:blush:

how are you ladies holding up?


----------



## msloumaria

almosthere said:


> msloumaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies and welcome to all our new bump buddies!
> 
> please look at my chart and help me to pick which cd I ov as I have two dips and two rises! i thought I was 4dpo today until i saw my rise of .5 so I am thinking maybe now only 1dpo? please keep in mind I prob missed my first pos opk cd13 evening, thanks for any help!!!!
> 
> Oh gosh, I wish I could help. I'm just too new to this, sorry! Hopefully I will be more helpful after my next cycle. I have a BBT and a Clearblue Fertility Monitor so I should understand all of this a little better after I've gone through it myself. Good luck to you - I'm sure others will be able to help.Click to expand...
> 
> You are helping by chit chatting, makes me feel good to see that people car and are trying to help! :hugs: And now that I did a chart stack my temps are showing a fairly similar pattern accept my temps are lower than last month (starting to think its because our house was extra heated last cycle oops!)
> 
> But anyway, the only difference I see now is the timing of the opks which is a tad bit confusing, but glad to see my temps are beginning to show me a pattern just hoping my temps will continue to rise after today! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Of course! I definitely care :hugs:

I hope that my monitor helps me to work out ovulation without temps because they do sound a little complicated but I'm sure everyone gets the hang of it eventually? I think I'll use both personally. Is that what you are doing?


----------



## PatTabs

Hello there,

Just saw this thread after posting first message about 5mins ago..very new to this forum and TTC and hoping....like you all 2012 will be the year!
A little history, have been with my DH for 12 yrs, married for 2 hence it was time to think about a little one or two..who knows!

Never thought I would post to any forum but found myself in the minority of my friends who are now on baby #2 or 3 and I felt a tad alone in the whole process...am currently only using the CBFM so not sure if should expand my horizons to other aids any thoughts? It's my first cycle so got everything I have crossed but understand it may take a while...

P.s. why does no one tell you how stressful this can be?! It came as a shock!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Welcome to all the new ladies!! 

almosthere - I think using both OPK's and BBT is a great method to get your know your body and plot OV! i found using both very beneficial! I defo think you are now 1dpo! Lets hope you get another 2 days of temps rising just for double confirmation! 

Case11 - I so understand what you are going through!! I eventually told my mom that I have given up trying for now as it is too close to our wedding! That has really thrown her off!! She doesn't like it but that is tough luck!! at least I dont get all the questions again!! I just hate it! Way too much pressure!!! 
So my advice is find a 'valid' reason why you cant have kids now and tell everyone the same story! Just warn those who you want to know about this story and get them to help feed the story! 
haha to them! That will hopefully get them off your back 
It is perfectly normal to have those feelings!! I feel like that too towards some people - even those close to me that fall preggers at the drop of a hat! Its just not fair sometimes. 

Broody - I so know what you mean with the smiley faces!! I'm a teacher and there is just something almost rewarding about seeing that smiley face! The first Sunday I saw that smiley face I kept going back to it to double check it was real!!!


----------



## skweek35

PatTabs - Hi and welcome!! 
I personally think that if we all knew just how stressfull this whole process could be then a lot of ladies would never try!! 
But the longer I am in this process the more I am thinking that we need to relax and forget about TTCing for a bit and that is when it will happen. If we are stessing about falling preggers then it just wont happen. 
FXed and tons of :dust: to you hun


----------



## jem_5500

Cookie2011 said:


> Hey all!! Just new to this so bare with me! lol. Hopefully this will be a lucky new year for us!! Me and the OH and TTC our first! I came off Cerazette on 13th Dec. I had a bleed starting on the 17th Dec...going by my calender I should be OV soon..but still no positive test. Bit disheartened but I know it can take time. My mum tried for 11 years to conceive me...hopefully won't take that long though! Patience isn't my virtue. Would love to hear others stories!! :) :) xx

Hi there, with my first I came off cerezette and conceived in my first month! there are mixed responses to ttc and cerezette x this is first month trying with #2 having come off cererzette so not thinking i will quite so lucky but hopeful nevertheless!

Good luck if you are on a 28 cycle you should get OPK tomorrow or there abouts or it may take this cycle toi work out the pill x No harm in having fun Bding though!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-anyone had this and end up with their BFP? Tonight I noticed a huge clump- that sounds so icky! haha in my undies, SO THICK/creamy- not strechy or slippery-maybe a tad sticky, white cm. Good sign?! hope so!! (put this in another thread too, want to get as much input as possible! starting to get excited!!)


----------



## msloumaria

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies-anyone had this and end up with their BFP? Tonight I noticed a huge clump- that sounds so icky! haha in my undies, SO THICK/creamy- not strechy or slippery-maybe a tad sticky, white cm. Good sign?! hope so!! (put this in another thread too, want to get as much input as possible! starting to get excited!!)

Ah wow, well it's definitely different from the norm right? So it sounds like something might be going on :winkwink:. Increased discharge is a common sign of early pregnancy and I've got a quote for you "In the early days of pregnancy, mucous begins to accumulate around the opening of the cervix to form the mucous plug, a barrier that helps protect the baby during its development". Could this be your answer? When is your next test date?


----------



## almosthere

I am testing jan 8th the morning i leave to fly to the bahamas!!!


----------



## almosthere

when are you due to test?


----------



## msloumaria

almosthere said:


> when are you due to test?

8th of Jan too! Only, I'm not off to the Bahamas, unfortunately haha. 

Best of luck to you hun. I will have my fingers crossed. And hey, if you aren't lucky this month (which I certainly hope you are) then the holiday will definitely cheer you up! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

I sure do hope so! And yay hope we get to be bump buddies!!!


----------



## jasminescent

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies-anyone had this and end up with their BFP? Tonight I noticed a huge clump- that sounds so icky! haha in my undies, SO THICK/creamy- not strechy or slippery-maybe a tad sticky, white cm. Good sign?! hope so!! (put this in another thread too, want to get as much input as possible! starting to get excited!!)

sounds like it could be something but it's hard to say because you cm also changes as your cycle progresses. Good luck, keep us updated!

On another note, this is my first month of TTC after baby #1, and I've not used opk since cd 25? or something around there. I'm now on CD40 and still no AF and tested BFN. My period is soooo irregular right now... Anyone else finding lack of time and energy to TTC for #2?


----------



## almosthere

thanks jas and welcome!


----------



## MrsOjo

msloumaria said:


> Case11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :flower:
> 
> Well heres my story,
> Me and my husband have been together for 4 years but married in August 13 2011,we have been trying for 4 months now and are getting lucky every other day but nothing yet,Its hard.All x-mas all i heard was " are yous trying" " are yous having a baby yet " i felt like saying please stop ... and then my mother in law bugs everyday is there a baby yet ? i just need a break from them asking...to make it all worst my sister in-law tried once and she is having her 2nd due in jan.Is it mean of me to be a little jealous,I wish her the best but i cant help but think when is going to be my turn :(
> 
> Sorry this is so long( Needed to vent)
> 
> TTC for 4 Months:dust:
> 
> Hi Case11,
> 
> Getting wound up and stressed isn't going to help you to conceive so I would definitely let your family know to stop bugging you. You can be polite but, next time they ask, tell them that you will let them know when there is news but until then, you would like to keep the progress info to yourself. Personally, I'm not planning on telling anyone until I'm at least 8 weeks gone anyway - just to play on the safe side. I think people should understand and respect that.
> 
> With regards to your progress - is every 2 days working for you or is your partner finding that he has much less to "give" than if you'd left it for 3? Everybody is different but if you are very confident about your ovulation date then it might be worth trying for a bit of a build up instead. It's a different approach and it might not work for you but sometimes it's worth trying a different approach after a little while. Just a thought :flower:Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel Case11 and I agree with msloumaria, you need to take some of the pressure off of yourself. My MIL and FIL used to ask me all the time and I always felt like a failure when I had to tell them "not yet, but soon".MY MIL even sent my husband a text message begging him to start having kids. I got really fed up, I prayed about it and decided to just come out with it and tell my MIL that i was ttc'ing and had been referred to a specialist. I am in no way telling to reveal this if you are not ready, but it may be worth thinking about. Since then my MIL has been super supportive and is always encouraging. I was being too hard on myself, feeling like a failure - but I soon realised that pcos is very common and many women end up having beautiful babies despite it. The most important thing is for you not to feel so much pressure, you will get your BFP-just concentrate on preparing your body for that. Best of luck


----------



## MrsOjo

good luck to you broody1984, hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

I have just popped onto fb and seen a friend announce that his wife is pregnant. Now normally I would get really upset, but he added that they had been TTCing for 5 years and specialists have told them they would never fall pregnant!!! They had even tried to adopt! She is now 10 weeks pregnant!!! Mom and bean are looking really healthy!! 

There must be a God out there somewhere!! 
Now that he has finished working a miracle there, can I get mine now please??


----------



## anorak

I will join! 35 trying for my first. Just come off Cerazette :growlmad:(evil pill). Having first near normal period already and only been off it a day short of a week. Hoping that all returns to normal soon!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hope you don't mind if I join! I'm 27, hubby is 33, and we've been married since October 2011! We are just starting to try, and it's so stressful to always hear "when are you going to have babies?!?" Haha. We haven't told anyone we are trying...lessen the pressure, increase the surprise! Hoping 2012 is "the year" for ALL of us!


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies :flower:... HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! Well i am sure you are all with me on this, this year we have everything crossed for our 2012-2013 Babies..:happydance:

I am so sorry for leaving you all for so long, i have been sooo busy with Work, studies, Christmas and New Year. I'm so glad its all over and done with now. 

Hope you all had a wonderful time over the holidays. Since setting up this Thread you have all been busy. Forgive me, but i cannot read 40 pages to catch up, its just too many, so if i ask you things you have already told us please forgive me.

I passed my theory test......:happydance: I now have my driving test booked for beggining of Feb...:nope: yes i am scared!!!


How is everyone doing? :hugs: Do we have any testers, :bfp: or Af showers? I'm on CD1 Today :happydance: and boy did AF come to hurt me. I feel better now the pain has gone, but i do hate the ugly :witch:...

Let me know ladies...


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome back Lea1984 and congrats on passing your test! Afm- I'm on round 2 of ttc and will be trying bbt and opk's for the first time. I'm just waiting for them to be shipped and I'm sure i'll have many questions for everyone. I believe this year will be a great year for all of us!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png


----------



## diliapickle

Happy new year everyone! Hope everyone had a lovely holiday! :) 

I had a nice surprise and Oed early on the 29th and am now in the wonderful TWW! I am going to try and not obsess and wait to test till AF should arrive! We will see how that works out! 

Lots of dust to all you wonderful ladies! :)


----------



## Sunshine15

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I have just popped onto fb and seen a friend announce that his wife is pregnant. Now normally I would get really upset, but he added that they had been TTCing for 5 years and specialists have told them they would never fall pregnant!!! They had even tried to adopt! She is now 10 weeks pregnant!!! Mom and bean are looking really healthy!!
> 
> There must be a God out there somewhere!!
> Now that he has finished working a miracle there, can I get mine now please??

That's such a great story! Miracles really do exist :flower: I hope we get ours this year.


----------



## Lunabug911

Lea1984 said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:... HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! Well i am sure you are all with me on this, this year we have everything crossed for our 2012-2013 Babies..:happydance:
> 
> I am so sorry for leaving you all for so long, i have been sooo busy with Work, studies, Christmas and New Year. I'm so glad its all over and done with now.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful time over the holidays. Since setting up this Thread you have all been busy. Forgive me, but i cannot read 40 pages to catch up, its just too many, so if i ask you things you have already told us please forgive me.
> 
> I passed my theory test......:happydance: I now have my driving test booked for beggining of Feb...:nope: yes i am scared!!!
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? :hugs: Do we have any testers, :bfp: or Af showers? I'm on CD1 Today :happydance: and boy did AF come to hurt me. I feel better now the pain has gone, but i do hate the ugly :witch:...
> 
> Let me know ladies...


Well I started spotting brown early morning on the first. Noting serious just a little when I wipe. Giving it until tomorrow to either turn into a full AF or I am going to start assuming it is implantation bleeding. I am assuming it is AF coming but it is better for me to think that way. I told my hubby that it would be funny if I was because we only DTD once and it was when I had a "yes" on my O test. I will let you know either way. I am having some really horrible stomach pains since the day before the spotting started. Not sure what it is about but they are not AF cramps and they are not pregnancy cramps or implantation cramps. Or at least not that I have felt before. I guess it is different every time. The pains start from under my breasts and radiates down into my lower stomach... It comes and it goes but it doubles me over when it does come. Sometimes I feel like I am going to get sick cuz it hurts so bad. But other than that I didn't pee on any sticks this month. I figured I would wait for my AF to show and if it didn't wait a week from that. It took about 3 weeks after I missed my AF for my daughters to show. :headspin:


----------



## skweek35

I also had some brown spotting over the weekend but it all seems to have cleared up. Really strange!! But I think it will be highly unlikely that I will get a BFP this cycle as I have apparently had a heavy thrush infection! 
So just waiting for AF to show up. If no AF by Sunday I will test then.


----------



## almosthere

gl ladies-skweek and lunabug-skweek my lucky number is 35! Hehe


----------



## Lea1984

*Babyfeva* Many thanks hun! :flower: I have my Fingers crossed for you hunni... BBT & OPK's are brill. I have PCOS and found both aid fantastic with fertility friend. Have you signed up for FF? It looks like i'm 3 days behind you on your cycle... Fx for us hunni... This will be my 9th year and believe me i'm not giving up this time!!!! I need to stock up again, I will also input my data into FF and get started with that now.. :happydance:

*Dilapickle* :happydance: For early Ov... I have everything crossed for you. I'm sure you wont obsess, but were all here if you do lol... 

*Sunshine15* I'm with you hun, the most wonderful things happen when you least expect them too. There is always hope no matter what you are told... fx for us all....:hugs:

*Lunabug911* I have everything crossed for you hun, i hope the ugly :witch: stays away and you are our first :bfp:... You are correct, every pregnancy is different, and the signs are too. I never found out i was preggers until i was 8 weeks gone, every test i did before my :bfp: was negative so stay positive hun... 11 years later for me and i'm hoping i get the chance to experince the beauty of pregnancy again. :hugs:



*Skweek35* Hey Hun, brown spotting is a good sign id AF hasnt shown yet. Don't think like that either, no body can be 100% sure when it comes to our bodies, not even the doctors.. Stay positive lady...:hugs: How far are you in your cycle?

*LADIES YOU ALL NEED CYCLE TICKERS SO WE CAN FOLLOW WHERE YOU ARE IN YOUR CYCLES...*​
*Emma* I see you lurking lady :haha: How are you hun? I can't believe how far you are now, i'm so jealouse lol..:wacko: If i would have stuck around ya never know i could have been bump buddies with you. Have you got everything ready now for little pippin?.. Hows things? :hugs: I have missed being on here with you all....:flower:

*Almosthere* Hey hun, hows things? :flower: Hows ttc going?:hugs:

Also i'm terrible, i dont know anyones names.. I need to add them to the front...


----------



## babyfeva

Lea1984- thank you for your kind words. I did sign up for FF but I can't start charting properly since I still don't have the bbt or opk's. I also have to learn when to start using them in this cycle. Did you say that you've been ttc # 2 for 9 years? If so, wow! Keep up the positive attitude, I know that your time will be here soon! FX'd for you and everyone else. I know 2012 will be a great year.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png


----------



## almosthere

Lea I am doing well (aside from the nuts-o tww). I have a feeling I may cave in and start testing starting 7dpo, but I do not want to! I am trying to practice my self control here I am getting better and better each cycle waiting =) 

Hope you are lucky this cycle and O early and get your BFP early, woohoo!!

Also Q for all-I am keeping ttc secret from my parents but they will be flying on vacation with DH and I. Is it safe to pack a pregnancy test or two in my suitcase? I do not want them to see if the airport security thinks its something else whips it out and then my parents would be like what the heck? lol


----------



## uwa_amanda

almosthere said:


> Also Q for all-I am keeping ttc secret from my parents but they will be flying on vacation with DH and I. Is it safe to pack a pregnancy test or two in my suitcase? I do not want them to see if the airport security thinks its something else whips it out and then my parents would be like what the heck? lol

I don't fly so I can't help you with that one, but I do hope that you get your :bfp: so you and your DH have a great vacation! :flower:


----------



## Lunabug911

skweek35 said:


> I also had some brown spotting over the weekend but it all seems to have cleared up. Really strange!! But I think it will be highly unlikely that I will get a BFP this cycle as I have apparently had a heavy thrush infection!
> So just waiting for AF to show up. If no AF by Sunday I will test then.

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP! I did this last month and after 2 days of spotting I went full force. So that is why I am waiting for it to kick in. hehe.


----------



## cutedimples

skweek35 said:


> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> Hello skweek85...hope u well
> 
> goed dankie!!
> Translation - good thanks!! hehe
> 
> just apparently have a thrush infection! of which I had no idea till I got a phone call from the doctors - so guess who has no choice but to be tea total this weekend!! GGGRRR :growlmad::growlmad:
> Will just have to make sure I make up for lost time next weekend!! hehe :happydance:
> 
> Where about in Cape Town are you? I am from north of the boerewors gordyn! hehe (Edgemead)Click to expand...


Hey there...sorry for late reply...i was on leave for the 2 wks....i am also on that side of the boerewors curtain...Brackenfell to b exact.


----------



## Athomemum

Can I join here?

I'm 24, married, TTC #2. Been using fertility friend app but I'm gonna get some OPKs this month. I think I'm on my fifth cycle now but was NTNPing before that.

Any other tips about temping etc? It would appear I'm a bit rubbish at TTC apart from having sex I'm a bit clueless lol. DS was a surprise so I've never done the TTC bit before.


----------



## mrsfeehily

Count me in please!

I'm 29 this month and have been married for 2 years and already have a 14 month old daughter.

Hubby and I made a decision when our daughter was 1 to start TTC no.2 in January 2012 so here we are! :happydance:

Here's to a thread and a 2012 filled with BFPs and babydust :D

x


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies - how is everyone esle doing?

glad u could join us again Lea1984 :flower:

this cycle i will be trying - preseed...opks and softcups(hmm,if i could find them here in SA):

who's trying what this cycle?lets share :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

almosthere said:


> gl ladies-skweek and lunabug-skweek my lucky number is 35! Hehe

hehe I only chose 35 as that is my current age!! 36 in Feb!!! uurrggghhhh I'm getting old!!! :jo: :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Just spoken to the hospital re my HSG scan that was provisionally booked for Friday morning. The lady I spoke to was really helpfull!!! 
She told me that I was booked in for 2 scans - normal transvag and HSG so to still come in for the transvag!! charming!!! NOT!! :haha: 
She also said to call back when AF started to reschedule the HSG scan. So hopefully get that booked for next week sometime. 

Other than that I am enjoying the last day of my school holidays! Although I have done a bit of necessary planning. Will need to do a lot more this afternoon though!! 
As far as TTC goes - well kind of leaving it to nature at the mo. Af we have HSG scan this month not planning on using anything else to aid. If nothing happens this next cycle will then get preseed and instead cups for next cycle. 
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## skweek35

CuteDimples - My parents have just sold our family house in Edgemead! BOOHOO But will still be coming back to visit. I so miss seeing the 'star' and 'cross' on Tygerburg hill!! 

Athomemum - Welcometo BnB and our thread!!! I would suggest doing FF's online tutorial. I learnt sooo much there about TTCing and charting. 

Mrsfeehily - Welcome to our thread!! 
I agree - Heres to a thread filled with BFP's this year!!!


----------



## joeys3453

skweek35 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> gl ladies-skweek and lunabug-skweek my lucky number is 35! Hehe
> 
> hehe I only chose 35 as that is my current age!! 36 in Feb!!! uurrggghhhh I'm getting old!!! :jo: :haha:Click to expand...

I will be 34 in feb. You are not old! we are just gaining wisdom! :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

skweek35 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> gl ladies-skweek and lunabug-skweek my lucky number is 35! Hehe
> 
> hehe I only chose 35 as that is my current age!! 36 in Feb!!! uurrggghhhh I'm getting old!!! :jo: :haha:Click to expand...

Noooo you must stay 35! lol :haha:

Q for all-For all my cycles without BCPs I have noticed (how can i not!) that after sex 5-8 days after ovulation i leak out pink instead of the regular clear sperm. LOTS of pink....all I could find online so far is that my cervix may be extra tender and delicate and sensitive after ovulation process but if i was preg wouldnt this not happen (b.c it always happens when i am not pregnant..)? am i already out at 6dpo? =( I guess on a pos note, temp rose back up today...


----------



## MrsOjo

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just spoken to the hospital re my HSG scan that was provisionally booked for Friday morning. The lady I spoke to was really helpfull!!!
> She told me that I was booked in for 2 scans - normal transvag and HSG so to still come in for the transvag!! charming!!! NOT!! :haha:
> She also said to call back when AF started to reschedule the HSG scan. So hopefully get that booked for next week sometime.
> 
> Other than that I am enjoying the last day of my school holidays! Although I have done a bit of necessary planning. Will need to do a lot more this afternoon though!!
> As far as TTC goes - well kind of leaving it to nature at the mo. Af we have HSG scan this month not planning on using anything else to aid. If nothing happens this next cycle will then get preseed and instead cups for next cycle.
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

Hi dear, hope you are not too nervous about this. I'm sure they will both be fine, well at least that's what people keep telling me. I'm waiting for AF to show so I can book my transvaginal to have it done cd3-5 and the HSG to be done cd7-10. AF might be on her way because I have started getting sore boobs, which is usually my default sign. 

Please let me know every detail. Thanks


----------



## skweek35

hiya ladies 

Almosthere - I wish I could stay 35 for the rest of my life - or at least till I get my much awaited and wanted BFP!!! 

Joey - I like that thought of 'gaining wisdom'!!! I must say I am loving my 30's!!! I think its because I have gained the life experience and confidenceto cope with what life is throwing at me! Oh and dont forget the wisdom to know when to take people/life with a pinch of salt! 

MrsOjo - I dont think I am that nervous - I think I have read soooo much about this scan that I have come to the conclusion that no 2 scans are the same even for the same person. So I will go in equipped with the painkillers needed and take the time off if needed. Will go in with an open mind just wanting to know what state my tubes are in. 
Will let you know what happens when its all over with. I am also waiting for have Cd3 bloods done too. 
I must say I am really impressed with how quickly the NHS have reacted. Everything happening really quickly.


----------



## Lea1984

Hello ladies....:flower: 
Babyfeva, :dohh: why i asked you that question ill never know, i'll put it down to being tired :rofl: Of course you'll use FF when bbt & opks come...:wacko:

What OPK's have you purchased? I just started around day 10 and did them the same time everyday my first cycle using them until i got my surge...:winkwink: No harm hunni. We can ov any time in our cycle, and even more than once. 

Yep hun i have been ttc, ntnp and on a break all in 9 years and nothing at all.... I guess my body is a stange one.. My son is 11 years old and never had another pregnancy as far as i know since him...:growlmad:

I was told i have PCOS in feb last year... I'm 5.4 my bmi is right for my height and i have super regular Af.. The problems remain unclear... I guess it must just be the timing. Things have changed dramatically for me and got better so feel this is our year...:hugs:

Almosthere (NAME) LOL I feel stupid calling you your user id... Self control hunni, self control.. You tell yourself NO :test: No :test: testing too early is just a massive disapointment. Leave it a little longer for the levels to be enough for a :bfp: insted of a false :bfn:

You seen a really positive person full stop, so control yourself MRS....:hugs: I have everything crossed for you hunni.. I cant wait for our fist :bfp:

:wave: athomemum welcome.... We will all help you with temping hunni.. Best advice i can give you lol is, take your temp at eh same time every day of the week... Do not get out of bed, or even move, keep it at teh side of your bed, with the lease effort take your temp and record it.

I use to set my alarm for 6am every morning, reach my arm out, pop it in my mouth and wait for the beeps lol.. write it down and go back to sleep... 
If only i could do that now. I'm up at 5 each moring for work so no chance of going back to sleep :rofl:


----------



## babyfeva

Lea1984- can you believe that I don't even know the name of the opk's!! haha such a greenpea. I'll let you know as soon as they come in. Btw- thanks for the info of when to start using them. I admire your determination and I really hope you get your BFP this year!


----------



## Lea1984

:wave: Mrsfeehily welcome huni.. here is too our 2012-2013 babies.. :flower:

mummywant2be :wave: Hope your well.. I'm going to start my opk's and temping agn.... nothing else.. just try a healthy, stress free lifestyle, bcos stress can put massive strain on ttc...

skweek35 YOUR NOT OLD......:hugs: Sound like you have it all planned out.. Hope things go well for you hunni..

almosthere.. You may have a sensitive cervix, all it would take for it to be pink like that would be a hint of blood.. Also before pregnancy is detected it can also fail and we never know.. You will learn so much about your body fast, trust me... 6dpo is way to early to say anything....I got a positive preg test when i was 8wks gone, every day before that was neg.. our bodies are crazy.....And teh internet don't half fill your head with rubbish...

Stay positive...:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

thanks lea! i have had this consistant after sex and dpo's spotting for 3 of my cycles in a row, but only if we have sex and he ejaculates inside-otherwise i am sure i would not get this pink spotting immediately after cleaning after sex! Thinking to be safe I can call my OBGYN if this cycle doesn't work out for DH and I. I also learned that this could be due to low progesterone...=(

Anyhow, my first name is Kayla!


----------



## anorak

I wish all the luck for all of us. Had a bit of a wibble in the bathroom 10 minutes ago. I lost a baby when I was 21 and just think it will never happen now, especially after the evil Cerezette! I can't wait till we get our positives!!!


----------



## Lea1984

babyfeva said:


> Lea1984- can you believe that I don't even know the name of the opk's!! haha such a greenpea. I'll let you know as soon as they come in. Btw- thanks for the info of when to start using them. I admire your determination and I really hope you get your BFP this year!

When i used them i just purchased 30 on ebay for about £5 and they worked a treat.... Just little cheapies. You have to be careful with them though because we do have the same surge in our bodies don't we!

Awe thanks hunni... You have to keep going, you have to fight and work hard for the best things in life and never give up!....:hugs:

Hope everyone is well tonight.. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

anorak said:


> I wish all the luck for all of us. Had a bit of a wibble in the bathroom 10 minutes ago. I lost a baby when I was 21 and just think it will never happen now, especially after the evil Cerezette! I can't wait till we get our positives!!!

awwww anorak - i get a wibble every day thinking that

im sure everyone does but once you get that BFP you'll forget all the heartache and trouble - it will be worth it


----------



## almosthere

Pinky32 said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> I wish all the luck for all of us. Had a bit of a wibble in the bathroom 10 minutes ago. I lost a baby when I was 21 and just think it will never happen now, especially after the evil Cerezette! I can't wait till we get our positives!!!
> 
> awwww anorak - i get a wibble every day thinking that
> 
> im sure everyone does but once you get that BFP you'll forget all the heartache and trouble - it will be worth itClick to expand...

wibble-is that like a uk term for getting worked up/upset? cute word anyhow! and anorak, sorry to hear about your loss. I have not had a loss but I do know what you mean by feeling like you will never see a BFP i feel like for some reason it just will never happen for me... :cry:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies my boobs hurt hella bad and my left nipple is itchy


----------



## uwa_amanda

Looneycarter said:


> Hi ladies my boobs hurt hella bad and my left nipple is itchy

Hopefully that is a good sign!! Fingers crossed...


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope so plus I slept all day this is weird..I feel very nauseous


----------



## sharnw

Liking the sounds of your symptoms Looneycarter :thumbup:


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope it's signs lol maybe af signs since it's saturday!!! But I'm hoping for the best


----------



## almosthere

omg saturday, so soon! gl!!


----------



## Looneycarter

Yes!! Saturday I really hope for the best I just hate feeling like this


----------



## Lea1984

Looneycarter said:


> Hi ladies my boobs hurt hella bad and my left nipple is itchy

Hiya hunni, I had that with my son fx for u... Where u at in ur cycle? How long u been trying?


----------



## Lea1984

anorak said:


> I wish all the luck for all of us. Had a bit of a wibble in the bathroom 10 minutes ago. I lost a baby when I was 21 and just think it will never happen now, especially after the evil Cerezette! I can't wait till we get our positives!!!

Awe hunni, I'm sorry to hear ur feeling dwn, we all get like that trust me, I've had over 8 yrs of failed attempts. It will happen for u, jus dnt let the stress of ttc get to you as ya kno this can have massive effects on ur body.

Have u just come off the pill? I did look up cerezette bcos I've never heard of it before.. Soz :) ... U keep ur chin up... We're here for u missy!!!


----------



## Looneycarter

10dpo my nipples don't hurt the left one just itch but underneath and on the sides my boobs hurt plus I'm super tired Idk what's going on


----------



## sharnw

Looneycarter said:


> 10dpo my nipples don't hurt the left one just itch but underneath and on the sides my boobs hurt plus I'm super tired Idk what's going on


When did your nips stop hurting?.. My left nip hurts, and my right doesnt hurt anymore, my bbs hurt but they always hurt this time in the ttw :/


----------



## Lea1984

Looneycarter said:


> 10dpo my nipples don't hurt the left one just itch but underneath and on the sides my boobs hurt plus I'm super tired Idk what's going on

Try and compose urself and see how the nx few days pan out. We all ss and boy can we over do it.. :dust: to u Hun... I've had the full works many of times in 8 yrs and it amounted to nothing, so now I jus dnt do it.. It drove my insane at one point, I was obsessed... None of my preg test can positive with my son until gone 8 wks, I had a test weekly n all came bk neg.. My levels were jus very low...

My son is now 11, n boy i cnt w8 to go through it all agn... 
Try n keep busy that's my advice hun, ss take over ur life...


----------



## Lea1984

anorak said:


> I wish all the luck for all of us. Had a bit of a wibble in the bathroom 10 minutes ago. I lost a baby when I was 21 and just think it will never happen now, especially after the evil Cerezette! I can't wait till we get our positives!!!

Sorry for ur loss hunni, dnt say it will never happen bcos it will for all of us. Some of us need more planning and help than others, but trust me never say never. The docs get the most extreme cases wrong n women go ahead n give birth.. One way or another everyone of us will have our babies :dust:

It was my mums birthday today, well the 3rd bcos its the 4th now, she passed away 12 yrs ago on the 20th of this month. I kno she's up there watching over me and when the time is right I'll have another lil one..

I have a 2 hr driving lesson in 8 hrs and my sons bk at school tomoz, so I'm off to sleep ladies.. 2 am here in the uk.. Speak later... Day off work yay!!!! Nyt nyt...


----------



## Looneycarter

Like 6dpo they started hurting...I really don't symptom spot it's just it's weird I know when af come because my nipples would hurt.not my boobs!


----------



## sharnw

OOoooo, with my last pregnancy, i didnt have sore nips, so hope its a good sign this time too


----------



## Looneycarter

I really hope so girlie just woke up from another nap!! I'm so tired


----------



## WanaBeMum23

hi... :) hope im not to late to join in here? 
Im new on the site
Heres my story. Im a week away from turning 23, bf is 25, been together nearly 5 years, been TTC for jst over 2 and a half years for our first. 

Heres to 2012!!! :happydance: 

:dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

welcome and happy early bday! i will be 23 in june so we are fairly close in age, my dh is 23 also-november birthday. we are both hoping to be expecting parents before we hit our bdays though!!!


----------



## WanaBeMum23

oh yay! and thank you :) have you guys been trying long? that would be such a lovely birthday gift!! have you tried pre-seed? do you know anything about it?


----------



## skweek35

Almosthere - I love your name!!! My name is Carla 

Loony - i get that every month!! uber sore boobies, itchy nipples, ultra tired a few days prior to af. But then again our bodies are all so different!! FXed this is your month 

Wannabemum23 - welcome!!!! 

afm - CD1 YAY YAY!!!! and yes you read that right!! I have never been happier to see AF this morning!!! 
This means that I get to do CD3 bloods on Friday and reschedule the HSG scan for nest week sometime. 

I must get ready for work now!! Will update more later 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Vix111

Hi, Hope I am not too late to join in? I am a newbie to these forums. 

In short my story goes a little like this: 

I have been ttc for almost 2 years although have had 2 lletz treatments to remove pre cancerous cells last year, so been quite difficult between procedures. I am 30 and partner is 38, we have the most amazing 7 year old boy who is desperate to be a big brother. I am really hoping this is our year. I would really welcome any advice or any tips to help us achieve our dream of becoming parents again! Xx


----------



## Luluaimee

Hi,
I am Lucy and i am 29, My DH is 38 we are TTC baby number 3 (kind off), heres my story...
My little girl was born in 2007 we weer very lucky and concieved the first month of trying.
Baby number 2 arrived in October 2011 but i lost my second daughter at 20 week and she was born asleep. Its been a totally hideous time but her i am back on the wagon and wanting to be pregannt again. 2nd baby was conceived during my 2nd cycle.
All in all i have been lucky falling pregnancy but noe i want i tmore than ever i am scared it wont happen.
I am on my first 'proprer' cycle since my baby was born.
Wishing you all lots of luck xxxx


----------



## almosthere

WanaBeMum23 said:


> oh yay! and thank you :) have you guys been trying long? that would be such a lovely birthday gift!! have you tried pre-seed? do you know anything about it?

we use preseed on our predicted fertile days, maybe 3 times a month. it is supposed to provide the sperm with a more wet fertile EWCM life environment to increase sperm mobility/survival.

and we have been trying since sept 11th so not horribly long but the months add on fast...:cry:


----------



## WanaBeMum23

almosthere said:


> WanaBeMum23 said:
> 
> 
> oh yay! and thank you :) have you guys been trying long? that would be such a lovely birthday gift!! have you tried pre-seed? do you know anything about it?
> 
> we use preseed on our predicted fertile days, maybe 3 times a month. it is supposed to provide the sperm with a more wet fertile EWCM life environment to increase sperm mobility/survival.
> 
> and we have been trying since sept 11th so not horribly long but the months add on fast...:cry:Click to expand...


Ive been hearing about it for a while didnt really know what it was all about you know. might chat to my doc about it. no i guess it isnt but u r right, months do add on very fast.

hopefully you and DH wont have to wait to much longer.


----------



## babyfeva

Hello and welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that this next round you can get a BFP! We are all hear to support one another.


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies!

Its never to late hunni to join us!!!! Welcome WanaBeMum23 :flower:
Trying long... hummm if you call almost 9 years long then yeh :rofl:
It is hard hunni but you have to keep trying...:hugs:

Kayla and Carla, i have put both your names on teh front page but i'm struggling to find both your info to add to it lol... I will find it and ad it asap..

Carla :happydance: For CD1.. I completely understand what you mean, i'm now on CD3 and cant wait to get trying again.. I hope you had a good day at work.. I had the day off today, spent 2 hours on a driving lesson doing a mock test.. that was fun... NOT!! I would possibaly failed for not using the bus lane....:growlmad:

Vix111 welcome to the thread, you will soon pick it up and be hooked, before you know it youll be a Bnb Pro...:hugs:
I am sorry to hear that hun, i do hope everything is well now, fx hun and here is to all our 2012-2013 babies:flower:....

Lucy... Welcome also, nice to have you here with us. I am sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Sounds like you are miss fertile, it will happen for you hunni just keep that chin up. We will all be here for you every step of the way :hugs:

Babyfeva how are you today hunni? :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Hey Lea1984- I'm doing good. Just waiting to start bding. I should be done with AF by today or tomorrow. I want to get started already!! haha How are you doing?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png


----------



## almosthere

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies can I join? My name is Kayla, I am 22, DH is 23, and we are ttc # 1! We have been trying since SEPT with no luck yet, and really hoping we can make our bundle of joy on our fourth try!
> 
> I am pretty sure I am out for DEC as I am spotting, so AF should come full flow in the next day or two. So onto a 2012 conception & BFP! Haha. Pretty sure I will OV VERY end of DEC if not BEG JAN. Will be on vacation with my family during my next TWW so hopefully it will help move things along and I can come home PREGNANT! Ahh, GL to all ladies, so glad to join a fresh new thread =)

FOUND IT FOR YA! :haha:


----------



## Lea1984

babyfeva said:


> Hey Lea1984- I'm doing good. Just waiting to start bding. I should be done with AF by today or tomorrow. I want to get started already!! haha How are you doing?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png

I'm good thank you. I'm the same, i should be done with AF tomoz so i can start bding.. What we like lol.. What is your name hunni, ill get you on the front page...

Thank you Kayla, ill update it now....:hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Lea, my name is Julia!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png


----------



## Lea1984

babyfeva said:


> Lea, my name is Julia!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png

Thank you hunni.. Ill pop you on the front page...:hugs: 

Love your tickers ladies...


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Welcome to the new ladies!!! 

I have survived the first day back at work, but think tomorrow might be a different story as the kids are back!! 

Lea - Thanks for adding me to the front page. 
How do you fail for NOT using the bus lane?? I thought we were only allowed to use it at certain times of the day? 

Here is the rest of my story: 
Me 35 (36 in Feb) DF 36. DF popped the big q back in Aug and our big day is 6th April 2013!! We have been TTCing since March 2011. 
HSG scan booked for next Wednesday 11th Jan at 2pm!!


----------



## Luluaimee

Blimey! My spellin was shocking in my first thread!! Thanks girls ;)


----------



## Lea1984

Luluaimee said:


> Blimey! My spellin was shocking in my first thread!! Thanks girls ;)

Lol, don't worry about it... How you doing tonight? :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Welcome to the new ladies!!!
> 
> I have survived the first day back at work, but think tomorrow might be a different story as the kids are back!!
> 
> Lea - Thanks for adding me to the front page.
> How do you fail for NOT using the bus lane?? I thought we were only allowed to use it at certain times of the day?
> 
> Here is the rest of my story:
> Me 35 (36 in Feb) DF 36. DF popped the big q back in Aug and our big day is 6th April 2013!! We have been TTCing since March 2011.
> HSG scan booked for next Wednesday 11th Jan at 2pm!!

Lol... Being a Teacher must be hard work. What year do you teach? 

It was only a Mock test but my instructor told me i may get a fail if i do that on my actual test in Feb. You are correct, some bus lanes are timed and other in operation all day so you cannot go in them at all.

The one i was in today ( well should have been) lol was timed 7am-10.30am it was gone 11.30 lol... Basically i should have been in it :cry: well i know now for my test don't i... i just didnt see the times so didnt want to risk it...
It was classed as holding up all the traffic behind.

I have added the rest of your info hun... hope your well and work tomoz is not too crazy....


----------



## Lunabug911

Hello everyone, here is my update. So most of you know I started spotting on the 1st of January. I wasn't supposed to start until the 2nd or 4th(today). I spotted up until today and it stopped. I took a test, but if I am preggers it is probably too soon since my DD's pregnancy test didn't show until a few weeks later. I did call my doctor over a few other problems I have been having including the spotting, I am afraid my progestrone levels might be a little low since I had the Marina removed in June. So just to be on the safe side I decided to go see him. I see him the 10th. I probably won't test until that day at the office. If I start feeling symptoms I will test again, but right now I will let you know if AF decides to show. :wacko:


----------



## Hanrat

Hi ladies just wondering if i can join? I am 21 and DF and I have been ntnp for almost a year and actively trying for almost 8 months. I PCOS


----------



## Hanrat

Hanrat said:


> Hi ladies just wondering if i can join? I am 21 and DF and I have been ntnp for almost a year and actively trying for almost 8 months. I PCOS

didnt mean to hit enter then!! i have PCOS and have been givin clomid to help me ovulate. I have done 5 rounds on clomid with no ovulation on the 50mg and now am on the 100mg for the second time. really hoping 2012 or early 2013 is our year!! 

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## riverrose

Hi ladies, i would like to join. we have been officially trying since i went off the pill in jan 2011. my AFs were regular before the pill, however not after i went off. AF came on time for the 1st 2 months, however after that, i didn't get it and thought this was the one!! no dice, it just didn't come and later my doctor put me on provera to get them to come. after a few cycles of provera, we started clomid. i am now on cycle 3 of clomid 50mg and i hope AF does not come this week! what is bfp? it sounds like a good thing, but i haven't figured out all the acros yet. Anyway, some more details, I had the blood drawn at different times and all way normal. i had the hsg and everything looked good there. had the dh (28) (me,30) do the analysis and he came back normal and above average on something which i cant remember at the moment. i started doing the OPK and got a positive the 1st month of clomid, but nothing on the second that i could clearly call positive. this month, i bought the digital, it was expensive but i dont care, i just wanted it to be clear. it worked! i was very clear, we did everyone according to the timing and hope it pays off. just another week....


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Welcome Han and River! I'm new here as well...moved from NTNP to TTC at the first of the year. Hoping we all get our 2012 babies! Dust to you both (and all the other lovely ladies here!) :dust:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

riverrose said:


> ...what is bfp? it sounds like a good thing, but i haven't figured out all the acros yet.

Hope this helps with the abbreviations!

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Lunabug911

riverrose said:


> Hi ladies, i would like to join. we have been officially trying since i went off the pill in jan 2011. my AFs were regular before the pill, however not after i went off. AF came on time for the 1st 2 months, however after that, i didn't get it and thought this was the one!! no dice, it just didn't come and later my doctor put me on provera to get them to come. after a few cycles of provera, we started clomid. i am now on cycle 3 of clomid 50mg and i hope AF does not come this week! what is bfp? it sounds like a good thing, but i haven't figured out all the acros yet. Anyway, some more details, I had the blood drawn at different times and all way normal. i had the hsg and everything looked good there. had the dh (28) (me,30) do the analysis and he came back normal and above average on something which i cant remember at the moment. i started doing the OPK and got a positive the 1st month of clomid, but nothing on the second that i could clearly call positive. this month, i bought the digital, it was expensive but i dont care, i just wanted it to be clear. it worked! i was very clear, we did everyone according to the timing and hope it pays off. just another week....


All I know is BFP means a positive pregnancy test. hehe. I hope your :witch: don't attack you soon! I am sending baby dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## riverrose

xopiinkiieox said:


> riverrose said:
> 
> 
> ...what is bfp? it sounds like a good thing, but i haven't figured out all the acros yet.
> 
> Hope this helps with the abbreviations!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.htmlClick to expand...

Very helpful...I love the BBS - "funbags". I will have to tell my DH about that that one. :haha:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Lea1984...pls put my name in the front page as well.

my name is Esther(24) and i am from South Africa, and my hubby 2 be is(Hendry- 25) we have been together for 9years and 8months but only popped the question on our Annivesary in May 2011:cloud9: and we still haven't set out a date fo the wedding(want to fall preggas first) well we've been TTC since August 2011...


----------



## MummyWant2be

:wave: welcome to all our new ladies...hoping that your stay will be sweet and short :thumbup:


----------



## sailorsgirl

:happydance: Im coming off my bcp today! So we will be officially ntnp! yey :happydance:

Sorry Im just excited to be making progress :)


----------



## WanaBeMum23

MummyWant2be said:


> Lea1984...pls put my name in the front page as well.
> 
> my name is Esther(24) and i am from South Africa, and my hubby 2 be is(Hendry- 25) we have been together for 9years and 8months but only popped the question on our Annivesary in May 2011:cloud9: and we still haven't set out a date fo the wedding(want to fall preggas first) well we've been TTC since August 2011...

hi esther. im from south africa too. :happydance: living in ireland tho. which part of sa are you and your man from??


----------



## uwa_amanda

I am officially in the tww...y'all help me stay away from 
my bathroom medicine cabinet! :haha:


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance: :happydance:we are from Gauteng - in kempton park and is ur family still this side? gosh!the heat this side is unbearable - we could use with some snow:haha:


----------



## almosthere

sailorsgirl said:


> :happydance: Im coming off my bcp today! So we will be officially ntnp! yey :happydance:
> 
> Sorry Im just excited to be making progress :)

welcome and very exciting yes!! woohoo!!:happydance:


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies!!!:flower:

Well work was short today, I was 30 mins late, i just didnt want to get up it was going off since i took my temp at 5.30am lol... I got up at 7.45 :wacko:

I hope you ladies are doing well today! The wind down here in Manchester has been awful, i was scared the massive tree in next doors garden would fall and crash onto my house. My DF said he'll protect me, and not to worry... :cloud9: At lease the heavy rain has stopped...

*Lungbug911* I have everything crossed for you hunni :flower: Hold out If you can and test in a few days. My Sons test didn't show until around 8wks, so while the :witch: is away its all good..

I Hope the other problems your having are nothing to worry about...:hugs:

*Hanrat* :wave: You are most welcome to come and join us here...:flower: I also have PCOS, i was diagnosed last Feb, i did have my appt for the FS but when the time came i didn't go. I needed to take a break from TTC as over 8 years trying got to much for me. I decided to focus on work and studying. This is my first real ttc after my BREAK... lol of ntnp.. I'm really positive and ready for this now...

Welcome and here is to our PCOS and ovualtion for our 2012 babies...:hugs:

*Riverrose* :wave: You are most welcome to come and join us here...:flower: Sounds like you are in the 2ww, we all have everything crossed for you hunni...:hugs:

*xopiinkiieox* Now that is a hard hard to remember! Hi hunni, here is too our :bfp: this year..:flower:

*Esther* I have added you to the front page hun! How are you today? Hey mrs, i hope our ladies stay with us up to there :bfp: and after.. were here for keeps!!!! :rofl:

*Kayla* Hows the poas gripping you? Any SS yet? :flower:


----------



## almosthere

hehe thanks for asking! well i checked my CP/CM and it was pretty high, medium firmness, and not watery but not dry. also had a very scant amount of brown booger like gm icky i know. but my temp dipped very slightly on my chart today, so maybe experiencing IB and IMP today!! I hope so. but no symptoms besides disliking two brands and kinds of hot chocolate-i usually love hot chocolate! and maybe 5 or 4 days ago i disliked one of my fav foods so who knows! could be due to this cold i have had for like 2 weeks! haha.


----------



## Lea1984

uwa_amanda said:


> I am officially in the tww...y'all help me stay away from
> my bathroom medicine cabinet! :haha:

:gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun:

BACK UP AWAY FROM THE MEDICINE CABINET​
:rofl:


----------



## almosthere

lmaooo oh by the way no POAS for me today!!


----------



## Lea1984

almosthere said:


> hehe thanks for asking! well i checked my CP/CM and it was pretty high, medium firmness, and not watery but not dry. also had a very scant amount of brown booger like gm icky i know. but my temp dipped very slightly on my chart today, so maybe experiencing IB and IMP today!! I hope so. but no symptoms besides disliking two brands and kinds of hot chocolate-i usually love hot chocolate! and maybe 5 or 4 days ago i disliked one of my fav foods so who knows! could be due to this cold i have had for like 2 weeks! haha.

Fx its a good sign, our first :bfp: is coming soon, i can feel it in my waters :rofl: I hope your the first hunni and you don't leave us either..

The implantation window follows around 6 days after the peak in luteinizing hormone levels.. But also 10-14 days after the egg has been fertilized..

Brown implantation bleeding is the color of old blood. When you get brown implantation bleeding it normally means that when the fertilized egg buried it way into the womb, a little blood was released. The bleeding that occurred at the moment of implantation stayed in the womb for some time so by the time you see it on your underwear or when you wipe yourself it showed up as brown implantation bleeding.

Looking GOOD!!!!

No poas hold out hunni.......:happydance:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Lea1984 said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> I am officially in the tww...y'all help me stay away from
> my bathroom medicine cabinet! :haha:
> 
> :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun: :gun::gun: :gun::gun: :gun:
> 
> BACK UP AWAY FROM THE MEDICINE CABINET​
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## joeys3453

i am in tww also and who knew it would seem like it takes forever. I am 7dpo have had cramps on both sides for the last 6 days. bbs feel a little fuller and not sure if anyone else notices new things like I see blue viens in my bbs that i have never noticed before. doesn't mean they haven't been there before but only noticed them yesterday!:shrug:


----------



## Lea1984

Amanda...I knew that would make you laugh... Wow you have been ttc a very long time like me....:cry:


----------



## Lea1984

joeys3453 said:


> i am in tww also and who knew it would seem like it takes forever. I am 7dpo have had cramps on both sides for the last 6 days. bbs feel a little fuller and not sure if anyone else notices new things like I see blue viens in my bbs that i have never noticed before. doesn't mean they haven't been there before but only noticed them yesterday!:shrug:

:happydance: For the 2ww.. Try and keep busy it will go faster lol... I have everything crossed for you hunni.. SS can boggle your mind, dont do it....:wacko:

Without being apart of your SS, viens in your bbs are a good sign :dohh: i'm not takling part in it i promise :rofl: :dust to you hunni....:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

:happydance: For the 2ww.. Try and keep busy it will go faster lol... I have everything crossed for you hunni.. SS can boggle your mind, dont do it....:wacko:

Without being apart of your SS, viens in your bbs are a good sign :dohh: i'm not takling part in it i promise :rofl: :dust to you hunni....:hugs:[/QUOTE]

yes I am trying to keep myself busing with doing other things. good thing a few of my favorite tv shows are new tonight so that will help. plus then the weekend will be busy so that should also help! :shrug: You are correct the SS does boggle the mind and I think almost makes you go a little :wacko:

so are viens in your bbs normal for most people i mean that are blue and you can see them?:shrug::dohh:


----------



## manny82

Got period yesterday morning.. :sad1:
CD2 of Cycle number 3


----------



## almosthere

manny82 said:


> Got period yesterday morning.. :sad1:
> CD2 of Cycle number 3

:hugs:


----------



## manny82

almosthere said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> Got period yesterday morning.. :sad1:
> CD2 of Cycle number 3
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

thnx they re early this month i used opk i didnt get any +ve maybe cause i started testing late..this month i will chart temp...


----------



## almosthere

GL hope this new cycle is the one for you!!


----------



## diliapickle

joeys3453 said:


> i am in tww also and who knew it would seem like it takes forever. I am 7dpo have had cramps on both sides for the last 6 days. bbs feel a little fuller and not sure if anyone else notices new things like I see blue viens in my bbs that i have never noticed before. doesn't mean they haven't been there before but only noticed them yesterday!:shrug:

I am right there with you and also on 7dpo (my ticker is wrong as I usually have 40 days cycles but got a nice surprise with an early O this month! :)) And it feels like the past 7 days have been an eternity and I do not know how I will wait another 7! I told myself I would not test early this cycle but that will be a really hard thing to do. What day are you planning on testing?? 

I have only had minor cramping and creamy CM which is unusual for me so not sure what that means. I have read that blue veins are a sign so FX for you!!

Lots of dust to you!! Hope we see those BFP's soon!


----------



## Lea1984

joeys3453 said:


> :happydance: For the 2ww.. Try and keep busy it will go faster lol... I have everything crossed for you hunni.. SS can boggle your mind, dont do it....:wacko:
> 
> Without being apart of your SS, viens in your bbs are a good sign :dohh: i'm not takling part in it i promise :rofl: :dust to you hunni....:hugs:

yes I am trying to keep myself busing with doing other things. good thing a few of my favorite tv shows are new tonight so that will help. plus then the weekend will be busy so that should also help! :shrug: You are correct the SS does boggle the mind and I think almost makes you go a little :wacko:

so are viens in your bbs normal for most people i mean that are blue and you can see them?:shrug::dohh:[/QUOTE]

Its normal to have veins in your bbs, but they do stand out more in pregnancy...I noticed mine when i was preggers but have noticed them when i am due AF... Stay positive and do not poas yet....:flower:


----------



## Lea1984

manny82 said:


> Got period yesterday morning.. :sad1:
> CD2 of Cycle number 3

Awe dont be sad hunni, try not to think about the past cycle as a negative. look at your new one as a positive... 

Say to yourself this is my cycle, i will get my :bfp: :flower: 
I know its hard hunni, ive been doing it for many many years. You have to keep your chin up and look at it as a positive, otherwise you will end up ill like i did... Stress plays a massive part in infertility. If your stressing your body will not be able to function properly. THNIK POSITIVE, BE POSITIVE, PEE POSITIVE......:hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

diliapickle said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> i am in tww also and who knew it would seem like it takes forever. I am 7dpo have had cramps on both sides for the last 6 days. bbs feel a little fuller and not sure if anyone else notices new things like I see blue viens in my bbs that i have never noticed before. doesn't mean they haven't been there before but only noticed them yesterday!:shrug:
> 
> I am right there with you and also on 7dpo (my ticker is wrong as I usually have 40 days cycles but got a nice surprise with an early O this month! :)) And it feels like the past 7 days have been an eternity and I do not know how I will wait another 7! I told myself I would not test early this cycle but that will be a really hard thing to do. What day are you planning on testing??
> 
> I have only had minor cramping and creamy CM which is unusual for me so not sure what that means. I have read that blue veins are a sign so FX for you!!
> 
> Lots of dust to you!! Hope we see those BFP's soon!Click to expand...

:hugs: I know what you mean hunni, but believe me 7 days is nothing, it will fly by before you know it. When you get your :bfp: it will be worth it in the end... Try not to think about the next 7 days and ss too much... Esy said than done lol... Were all here with you and for you hun. Feel free to vent... 

I had cramping with my son before i knew i was pregnant right up to around 3 months. early preg signs i had, were Sore bbs, itchy nipples really bad! a horrible metalic taste in my mounth that i could not get rid of at all, no matter what i tried... Lucky for me never had any bouts of sickness at all... 
Nothing else.....

FX for you Mrs.. were all routing for these :bfp: this month.....:flower:


----------



## lovelylisa84

Hi ladies

27 going on 28 DH is 31 we have two children 11 & 6. I was a gestational surrogate for an infertile couple and delivered their son 9/30/10. We have been TTC since October with no luck.Im worried I might have PCOS but im going to give it about 2-3 more months before I call my doctor. 

PS: im on CD 41 NO AF and all BFNS and low temps.


----------



## Lea1984

lovelylisa84 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 27 going on 28 DH is 31 we have two children 11 & 6. I was a gestational surrogate for an infertile couple and delivered their son 9/30/10. We have been TTC since October with no luck.Im worried I might have PCOS but im going to give it about 2-3 more months before I call my doctor.
> 
> PS: im on CD 41 NO AF and all BFNS and low temps.

:wave: Lisa Welcome to the thread :flower: Lovely to have you here!

Wow what a lovely thing you have done... Truly Amazing Lady :hugs:

I'm also 27 going on 28, i have an 11 year old son and do have PCOS.. 
What makes you think you have pcos? If you suspect act num hunni because its a pain the waiting game..

Cd41 wow... what are your normal cycles?:hugs:


----------



## lovelylisa84

Im worried because my cycles are out of wack. To be honest, I never paid attention to my period until now because im TTC but I never got my period on time every month. I spotted Oct 3-8 (i think) im not sure if it was a period or what and I cant remember the dates of my previous periods but then I got a full blown period 11/26. I got some positive OPKs (clear blue digi) in October (3 days in a row) and no BFP. After my Nov period I bought more OPK but this time some cheapies from CVS and to be honest I could never tell which was positive because they all had two lines and the test line was never quite dark as the control line but close enough. I switched to FR OPK and im getting nothing but negatives. It just seems confusing. Im worried I might have PCOS or maybe hypothyroidism. IDK it seems so weird that my period is out of wack and I dont seem to be ovulating. I just joined fertility friend so hopefully that helps me out. :)


----------



## almosthere

welcome and gl lisa and i agree with lea you are truly amazing for what you did for that couple, absolutely incredible!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

welcome Lisa:flower: lovely what you did for that couple.:thumbup: i'm sure god will bless you with you bean soon :hugs:

AFM:some-one shoooooooooooooooot me n0w!:nope: this aint happening...:cry: my SIL announced last night that she's pregnant (claims it was a mistake) :cry: i felt like breaking down and just :cry: i am happy for her - but i just can':cry:t help it but be :cry::nope:


----------



## joeys3453

MummyWant2be said:


> welcome Lisa:flower: lovely what you did for that couple.:thumbup: i'm sure god will bless you with you bean soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM:some-one shoooooooooooooooot me n0w!:nope: this aint happening...:cry: my SIL announced last night that she's pregnant (claims it was a mistake) :cry: i felt like breaking down and just :cry: i am happy for her - but i just can':cry:t help it but be :cry::nope:

I hear you MummyWant2be. My SIL announced before thanksgiving they are having their 2nd child and their first just turned 1 on jan 3rd. I was happy for them but just wanted to :cry:


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi, I am 21 and mum to a 16 month old little boy, TTC our 2nd and this is our first cycle so far... for some reason not feeling positive... Hi all :)


----------



## almosthere

joeys3453 said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> welcome Lisa:flower: lovely what you did for that couple.:thumbup: i'm sure god will bless you with you bean soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM:some-one shoooooooooooooooot me n0w!:nope: this aint happening...:cry: my SIL announced last night that she's pregnant (claims it was a mistake) :cry: i felt like breaking down and just :cry: i am happy for her - but i just can':cry:t help it but be :cry::nope:
> 
> I hear you MummyWant2be. My SIL announced before thanksgiving they are having their 2nd child and their first just turned 1 on jan 3rd. I was happy for them but just wanted to :cry:Click to expand...

i have had a similar experience with my best friend which had a surprise pregnancy as well...and it feels like being hit by a car...:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

almosthere said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> welcome Lisa:flower: lovely what you did for that couple.:thumbup: i'm sure god will bless you with you bean soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM:some-one shoooooooooooooooot me n0w!:nope: this aint happening...:cry: my SIL announced last night that she's pregnant (claims it was a mistake) :cry: i felt like breaking down and just :cry: i am happy for her - but i just can':cry:t help it but be :cry::nope:
> 
> I hear you MummyWant2be. My SIL announced before thanksgiving they are having their 2nd child and their first just turned 1 on jan 3rd. I was happy for them but just wanted to :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i have had a similar experience with my best friend which had a surprise pregnancy as well...and it feels like being hit by a car...:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah it is not a good feeling especially when they aren't trying or anything like that. Or to know how long you have been trying. We are on our 7th month. We are hoping this is the month but not getting our hopes up. I have been having cramps still and on 8dpo, feel bloated, nipples seem darker :blush: plus bbs feel a little fuller. Not sure if these are just symptoms of af coming maybe next week?:shrug:


----------



## almosthere

hope its your time very soon joey! i have been trying since september, wanted to concieve in october and oct. is when my best friend got pregnant the stress may have even prevented me from conceiving (due to the fact that she did not plan it and decided to terminate which stressed me out and upset me even more)!!


----------



## joeys3453

i am sorry almosthere. That is hard to hear or even harder not to give her your opinion or let her know how you are feeling about it. :nope: Yes that can add stress. I hope this is our month but not sure. 

***tmi*** not sure if anyone runs across this but i had a bowl movment and when I pushed there was blood that came too vaginally but then it stopped so not sure if that is saying AF will be coming? :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

yes it was very hard as dh and i are keeping ttc private so i had to keep all my hurt inside and not tell her so it would not sway her opinion b.c i think it should not. 

and lets hope af is not coming, if your ticker is right then it would be way to early for af!


----------



## joeys3453

almosthere said:


> yes it was very hard as dh and i are keeping ttc private so i had to keep all my hurt inside and not tell her so it would not sway her opinion b.c i think it should not.
> 
> and lets hope af is not coming, if your ticker is right then it would be way to early for af!

oh yes that makes it even worse. does anyone know you are ttc? both our families and my friends know we are but not how long we have. :cry: since my sister, brother and his sil have been able to concieve pretty easy makes us feel like there is something wrong! :nope: but after this month if AF shows up then we will go to the dr and get checked out. 

According to FF my ticker should be correct. this is the first month of temping and my temp is higher today than yesterday so I wouldn't think af would be coming just yet???:shrug:


----------



## almosthere

perhaps IB?! 

and no one knows! we just think it is best to wait til our first tri would be complete! HOWEVER due to my pushy friends who love drinking DH and I decided I should tell my two best girl friends i could possibly be "accidentally" pregnant (se we could spend new years with our friends instead of staying at home) haha so that they would not give away im pregnant they love to mention if i do not drink and get all suspicious. SO just for this month they will know if i get pregnant which is nice to know i can have support in case of a MC or just in general. however i feel totally out this month have the whole cycle for some reason, guess not symptoms really.


----------



## joeys3453

almosthere said:


> perhaps IB?!
> 
> and no one knows! we just think it is best to wait til our first tri would be complete! HOWEVER due to my pushy friends who love drinking DH and I decided I should tell my two best girl friends i could possibly be "accidentally" pregnant (se we could spend new years with our friends instead of staying at home) haha so that they would not give away im pregnant they love to mention if i do not drink and get all suspicious. SO just for this month they will know if i get pregnant which is nice to know i can have support in case of a MC or just in general. however i feel totally out this month have the whole cycle for some reason, guess not symptoms really.

yeah I am not sure trying not to think or stress about it. I just worry if I have a drink or pop in case i might be pg? 

Oh that is a good idea just in case because people always assume if you are not drinking that you are pg. I know if we find out right away that we are pg i will tell my sister right away since she has had 2 she can be there for me if i have questions or in case of a mc also. so good luck with you! how come you feel out of it this month? :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

Lea1984 said:
 

> Lol... Being a Teacher must be hard work. What year do you teach?
> 
> It was only a Mock test but my instructor told me i may get a fail if i do that on my actual test in Feb. You are correct, some bus lanes are timed and other in operation all day so you cannot go in them at all.
> 
> The one i was in today ( well should have been) lol was timed 7am-10.30am it was gone 11.30 lol... Basically i should have been in it :cry: well i know now for my test don't i... i just didnt see the times so didnt want to risk it...
> It was classed as holding up all the traffic behind.
> 
> I have added the rest of your info hun... hope your well and work tomoz is not too crazy....

Hi Lea, 
I'm a Primary School teacher - currently Year 4's!! I do love teaching but this class are really giving me a run for my money! they are a tough bunch! 

I must say that the time signs for those bus lanes are not exactly big! I would agree with you rather safe than sorry!!


----------



## skweek35

WanaBeMum23 said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> Lea1984...pls put my name in the front page as well.
> 
> my name is Esther(24) and i am from South Africa, and my hubby 2 be is(Hendry- 25) we have been together for 9years and 8months but only popped the question on our Annivesary in May 2011:cloud9: and we still haven't set out a date fo the wedding(want to fall preggas first) well we've been TTC since August 2011...
> 
> hi esther. im from south africa too. :happydance: living in ireland tho. which part of sa are you and your man from??Click to expand...

Oh my gosh - so many expats!! I am also from South Africa. I'm from Cape Town!!


----------



## LemonTea

MummyWant2be said:


> welcome Lisa:flower: lovely what you did for that couple.:thumbup: i'm sure god will bless you with you bean soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM:some-one shoooooooooooooooot me n0w!:nope: this aint happening...:cry: my SIL announced last night that she's pregnant (claims it was a mistake) :cry: i felt like breaking down and just :cry: i am happy for her - but i just can':cry:t help it but be :cry::nope:


:hugs:(HUGS) I really hope it's you sharing baby news with your family the next time.


----------



## LemonTea

almosthere said:


> i have had a similar experience with my best friend which had a surprise pregnancy as well...and it feels like being hit by a car...:hugs:

:hugs:

DH and I are good friends with four other couples who all got married within weeks of our own wedding. So far, one couple has already announced they're expecting, and I think the other three will very soon. TTC should not feel like a competition, because it definitely isn't a race, but I swear sometimes it does -- especially when you share so many milestones with your friends. Some days I'm afraid to open FB because I'm already being bombarded with BFP news from friends from high school. I know the wave of BFP announcements from college friends will follow shortly.

I hope we all get to share our own happy news this year. I have to admit -- knowing how bittersweet it is when a friend announces their due date on Facebook, I really don't know if I'm going to go all out with Facebook announcements. I've always wanted to, especially before DH and I started TTC (when we thought it would take six months at the most to get pregnant) -- I really don't want to make anyone out there who is struggling to get pregnant feel like I do when I open up Facebook and get hit in the face with a BFP announcement. Anyone else ever feel that way?


----------



## Lea1984

Good Evening Ladies :winkwink: How is everyone one doing?

*Esther *massive :hug: I know how hard it is seeing people close to you get their :bfp: ite makes you feel like crap... Jus try and keep your chin up hunni, your time will come :flower:

*Joeys* When you are ttc things become hard for most of us. We see pregnant women in work, school, post office, shopping ETC, most of all in our dreams and all over the tv, we live, breathe pregnacy and it drives us crazy... 
The best time to conceive is when your not trying. Your body is completely relaxed. TTC puts so much strain on our bodies and mind. My new approch this time round is comeplete and utter relaxation. When you have been trying for many years, you learn different ways of dealing with things..

Ss at such an early stage can breed hurt and dissapointment, all symptoms in early preg can be exactly the same as :witch: they can change from month to month depending on our bodies... PMA PMA PMA....

Blood after bowel movement, could possibably be IB...:winkwink:

We all need to stay positive and we will get our positives... Hope your well hun...

*Kayla* Your so sweet bless ya...Do not feel out hun, stay positive...Are you testing sunday? :winkwink: Its the best way to be, try not ss..

*Carla * Wow year 4 :wacko: I would go nuts! I'm a care Assistant working towards getting into uni to do nursing, then midwifery... Long way to go but it will be worth it. Gutted i've left it so late in life to do though! My Foster Sister is a high school language teacher and she loves it. Her twi is a doctor.

I guess i just need to try and spot them, it would be a shame to fail on something so silly!

*LemonTea* I don't use facebook, i don't like how it ruines peoples lives and relatioships. All my friends and family use it. though! We will get there hunni, we will all have :bfp: soon....:hugs: I love how thoughful you are!!!!


:wave: *Pinkribbon* :flower: This is only your first cycle, put a happy face on and enjoy ttc hun.. PMA = Positive Mental Attitude!!!!

AFM : Long day at work today, 2 of our lovely residents i love to pieces have left :cry: its really sad to see them go. All my new OPK'S and Prg test came today :happydance:
Cant w8 to bd now... I'm looking forward to nx week.. in work all day tomoz :growlmad: but doing an evening shift so get to watch the Manchester derby :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Whoes testing when ladies???


----------



## MrsOjo

Fingers crossed for you dear, I will test on monday, unless AF shows


----------



## almosthere

no testing for me today only one left as my ones in the mail have been delayed...ugh! soo waiting til tomorrow which will be 10dpo OR sunday before i head off for vacation. thinking af will get me sunday which would be two days early, but trying to stay somewhat hopeful!

and i agree with you lemontea that it does stink seeing fb announcements, one lady even has her ultrasound as her main pic which really makes me sad!! =(


----------



## Sunshine15

Thats a good way to sum up that feeling. Same thing happened to me. My SIL got pregnant on the pill & the father is a smoker....we're trying to stay healthy & we can't get pregnant :(


----------



## nc1998

Hi! I'm new on here - just wanted to say hi! 

I've got 2 kids (4 & 5yr old) and would love to have more. I had a bunch of health issues after my second pregnancy and haven't had any cycles in 5 years... until this week! I was so happy to see AF I literally wept with joy. Hopefully my body is ready to function again and I would love a baby this year or next, but at least happy to be healthy again. :winkwink:

Haha - I totally agree about the facebook posting -- the worst is when people complain about being pregnant!

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## diliapickle

Testing Wednesday if I can hold out till then! Temped to test on Sunday though when 10dpo but will try and wait! 

Lots of dust to all!


----------



## sharnw

10 DPO BFN..... HHHMMmmmmmm


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

I have sooo much school work to day so I cant sit on here too long . 

Sharnw - Could be a bit early for you. Hang in there and test in a few days again. 

Diliapickle - GL and FXed for testing next Wednesday. 

nc1998 - Welcome and YAY for AF!!! I so know how you feel to see AF after all that time!! 
I just hate it when ladies complain about being preggers!! 

Almothere - FXed af stays away!! Hope have have a great holiday!! 

OK this internet connection is really irritating me!! its taken me almost 5 mintues to type this up!! It's just sooooo slow!! 
I will try coming on a bit later. 
Hope everyone else is well. 
Have a good weekend


----------



## WanaBeMum23

> Oh my gosh - so many expats!! I am also from South Africa. I'm from Cape Town!!

haha we really are everywhere. my dads family are from cape town. i was born in durban though. have you been in england long?


----------



## skweek35

WanaBeMum23 said:


> Oh my gosh - so many expats!! I am also from South Africa. I'm from Cape Town!!
> 
> haha we really are everywhere. my dads family are from cape town. i was born in durban though. have you been in england long?Click to expand...

Hi, yes I have been here almost 9 years now!! I cant believe how long it has been. 
Where about in CT are you from? I'm from Edgemead

Where about in Dublin are you? My brother lives in Clonsilla. Yes we are everywhere!!!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies bfn for me with fmu today 10dpo also after wiping had brown like af flow is on its way early...gl to those still in the running!


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, Ive decided to join finally as Ive read so many helpful posts on here. Im 27 years old and me and my husband are TTC#2 (#1 for him).

Im really confused as to which cycle I am on at the moment and could do with some other opinions please.
I had my Implanon removed after using for 6 years on the 16th November 2011. Then had a 3 day bleed on the 18th November then I started a 2 day period on the 15th December 2011. I have never been too sure of how regular I am since I've almost always used BC so I decided to use OPK to see when I ovulate. I started testing on the 23rd December and stopped today as I've failed to detect the surge.

I'm wondering if the bleeding I have had since having my Implant removed have been true periods. What does anyone think? 
I'm totally confused right now and in total information overload after reading so many different things on the Internet.

Thanks in Advance and fingers crossed for everyone TTC :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi HRHol, 
Welcome to our thread!! 

I would say to continue with the OPK's if you can. You could be very close to O!! 
What time of day to you use the OPK's? 

Hang in there hun, we are all here to support each other!!


----------



## HRHol

Hi skweek35, 

Thanks for replying so fast. Ive been using the OPK's roughly between 4pm and 6pm as I read the first wee of the day was a bad time to test for Ovulation, is this right? 
I'm really a total newbie to TTC as I wasnt actually trying for my first child (little girl age 7). 
I'm finding it a little overwhelming actually, there are so many things to really think about. I've just read about Fertility Friend on here so going to go check it out now :)


----------



## skweek35

I found FF a real help initially but then i became obsessed with it!! so had to stop temping. It was just putting too much pressure on my body!!


----------



## paula181

* ladies may i join this lovely group too 

I am ttc#2 and have been since i came off the pill in August 2010. I am 30 and my OH is 35!
Good luck to all 

xx*


----------



## MrsOjo

Hi ladies, 

Welcome to paula181 and HRHol and lots of baby dust to you both.

Hope all you ladies are doing great. Quick update for you all, I'm on CD 70 and I have symptoms of AF (sore boobs) which is god because I need my AF to come before I can book appointment for transvaginal and HSG, I'm definitely not going to be able to do the HSG before my FS appointment( Jan 18th ), so do you think I should reschedule or just go and hear what they have to say. I have been waiting so long I don't want to postpone.

I also think I o on cd 57 but I'm not sure as I was not temping or anything, do you think I should do a pregnancy test or wait a few more days?

Take care ladies


----------



## cutedimples

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Good morning ladies....my period was due yesterday, she didn't cum and i took a pregnancy test this morning and it was :bfp: ( faint second line) but it became a little clearer than it was in the beginning. a Definite 2 lines.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have 1 question, i had cramps on Saturday, thought it was period pains coz period was due sunday and took 2 brufens... Last wk i also took a tablet for a yeast infection....Can anything happen? I am going to the doctor on Wednesday...


----------



## Lunabug911

cutedimples, congrats. Cramping is perfectly normal. I had AF like cramps most of the time throughout my whole pregnancy with both of my kids. I remember thinking alright, no more af and no more painful cramps.... hehe... I was so wrong on the cramping part. Good luck!


----------



## Lunabug911

Well update: 

the :witch: showed her ugly face on the fifth. I am still seeing the doctor Tuesday and he will probably put me on Clomid since he wanted me on it like 5 months ago. As for the spotting for multiple days I will find out what that is all about too. I just hope my endometriosis didn't come back because I really don't feel like undergoing another surgery just to have another baby. That surgery put me down for over 3 weeks and having 2 children it is kind of impossible for me to go through that. 

I will keep everyone updated. I will let you know what the doc does and says. I will let everyone know when i am in my 2WW again. lol


----------



## HRHol

Got my AF today :witch:. Wasnt feeling overly confident this month away since I didn't detect any LH surge.
Going to try and find out when I ovulate this month to give us a better chance :)

Baby Dust to everyone
xxx


----------



## lovelylisa84

Lunabug911 said:


> Well update:
> 
> the :witch: showed her ugly face on the fifth. I am still seeing the doctor Tuesday and he will probably put me on Clomid since he wanted me on it like 5 months ago. As for the spotting for multiple days I will find out what that is all about too. I just hope my endometriosis didn't come back because I really don't feel like undergoing another surgery just to have another baby. That surgery put me down for over 3 weeks and having 2 children it is kind of impossible for me to go through that.
> 
> I will keep everyone updated. I will let you know what the doc does and says. I will let everyone know when i am in my 2WW again. lol

Good luck with the clomid. :) let us know how it goes.


----------



## lovelylisa84

HRHol said:


> Got my AF today :witch:. Wasnt feeling overly confident this month away since I didn't detect any LH surge.
> Going to try and find out when I ovulate this month to give us a better chance :)
> 
> Baby Dust to everyone
> xxx

sorry! but i bet its nice to start trying again. You are that much closer!


----------



## diliapickle

So yesterday I was really upset because I tested early at 10dpo (I had read on twoweekwait.com all these people getting their BFP at 10dpo and then read that you have a 60% chance of getting BFP on that day so I caved and tested early) and of course saw BFN! I also had a huge temp drop to go with that BFN so I was so upset!! 

Today though I woke up feeling great and very at ease. My temp went up slightly and I even took another test and saw BFN and wasn't bothered by it. So not sure what is going on but at least I have this great mood for some reason! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## jessicastar74

Hi, I am new to posting on this board. Although I have read a lot of conversation threads in hopes of staying positive. The good stories really help.

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was about 19, and at the time was told that having a baby would be more difficult. I am not 37, married my wonderful husband in 2007 - but didn't decide to try having a baby till this past summer. Mainly because my husband has always been a bit nervous about having a baby and I didn't want to pressure him. This past summer after my annual trip to the gynecologist I told him nervous or not - I don't have an "endless" window of time to try...so we agreed I would go off BCP...which I did in July. 

My doctor recommended I use alternative protection for that first month off the pill (which I did). I did have a period, actually I have had periods since I went off the pill. They have ranged anywhere from 30-40 days apart. In November I started to get frustrated because I couldn't for the life of me figure out when to track ovulation based on the varying length of my cycle so I went back to the doctors and like a very dumb patient asked "aren't you ovulating if you are having a period" - boy was I surprised to learn that a period doesn't mean ovulation.

I should point out that part of the reason I didn't go to him right away about this is I have really been trying to make this a "clinical" thing - I am a bit of a type a personality and the science of this whole pregnancy thing makes my head spin a bit...

So, December 3rd was a start date for my period...and my doctor prescribed 50 mg clomid..which I took days 5-9 and then was instructed to take an ovulation test days 10-20...no ovulation, but I had this sneaking suspicion on day 22 so I took an ovulation test and whamo...was ovulating...then I waited...and last night I started my period. 

In the meantime I also called my doctor and asked if I needed a higher dose of clomid since I ovulated beyond day 20. He said, although ovulation occurred later it did occur so just adjust when I do the ovulation testing and to do it from days 12-22. 

Whew, this is long winded...I think I just need to kind of get this out because I am kind of bummed, and not feeling real hopeful. Now some of this could be because of the fact that I am a bit hormonal because I just started my period. But, it's just so disheartening and you realize as you are going through this just how much has to go right in order to get pregnant...I mean even a man and woman with no fertility issues only has like a 20% chance per month of getting pregnant (I think that is the rough odds).

So, part of me sits and wonders is this going to happen. Is my doctor doing the right thing(s). He told me I should avoid having sex with my husband until I get a positive ovulation test on those testing days, but then I read stuff and I think it actually makes more sense to just have a lot of sex between days 12-22 because that would increase your odds? I also have read from a lot of you that there is other testing being done, ultrasounds of ovaries, etc. When do you know you should do this??? Is it necessary?

Any words of encouragement much appreciated. I wish I had a magic ball that would predict if this would work or not. I am lucky to have insurance but they don't cover any type of fertility treatments...so clomid is my only hope.


----------



## manny82

Lea1984 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> Got period yesterday morning.. :sad1:
> CD2 of Cycle number 3
> 
> Awe dont be sad hunni, try not to think about the past cycle as a negative. look at your new one as a positive...
> 
> Say to yourself this is my cycle, i will get my :bfp: :flower:
> I know its hard hunni, ive been doing it for many many years. You have to keep your chin up and look at it as a positive, otherwise you will end up ill like i did... Stress plays a massive part in infertility. If your stressing your body will not be able to function properly. THNIK POSITIVE, BE POSITIVE, PEE POSITIVE......:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks for kind positive words!!!


----------



## MrsOjo

HRHol said:


> Got my AF today :witch:. Wasnt feeling overly confident this month away since I didn't detect any LH surge.
> Going to try and find out when I ovulate this month to give us a better chance :)
> 
> Baby Dust to everyone
> xxx

Hey, so did I, lets be cycle buddies - although with my pcos, my cycles are nothing normal. I had some dull cramping, but apart from that nothing major. I will be making cycle day updates which I will post on my blog (details in siggie). Anybody else want to be cycle buddies.


----------



## WanaBeMum23

skweek35 said:


> WanaBeMum23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh - so many expats!! I am also from South Africa. I'm from Cape Town!!
> 
> haha we really are everywhere. my dads family are from cape town. i was born in durban though. have you been in england long?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes I have been here almost 9 years now!! I cant believe how long it has been.
> Where about in CT are you from? I'm from Edgemead
> 
> Where about in Dublin are you? My brother lives in Clonsilla. Yes we are everywhere!!!Click to expand...

Im from durbanville. Im living in Cork, 6 and a half years now. I know time goes by so fast. any plans on moving back any time son? Oh does he.


----------



## WanaBeMum23

jessicastar74 said:


> I also have read from a lot of you that there is other testing being done, ultrasounds of ovaries, etc. When do you know you should do this??? Is it necessary?
> 
> .

Hi there :) The only reason i had a scan was to rule out any cycst or whatever. My doctor told me because Im only 23 and having problems concieving for the last 2 and a half years, she was concerned. so she set me up for an ultrasound. If you feel that you need tests done, any tests or scans, then ask your doctor. Be straight with them and demand something be done to help you. 

I know its hard to try and say away from doctors and clinics and TTC naturally but ur mind will be at ease knowing whether or not you need the help. 

I do though, hope that all is ok in that aspect and you concieve with hardly any hassle. 

:hug: to you


----------



## skweek35

WanaBeMum23 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WanaBeMum23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh - so many expats!! I am also from South Africa. I'm from Cape Town!!
> 
> haha we really are everywhere. my dads family are from cape town. i was born in durban though. have you been in england long?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes I have been here almost 9 years now!! I cant believe how long it has been.
> Where about in CT are you from? I'm from Edgemead
> 
> Where about in Dublin are you? My brother lives in Clonsilla. Yes we are everywhere!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, no definitely settling here for now. With all my family here now, there's no point going back now. I still plan on going back after my wedding for a CT party and to show DF as he's never been there!
> Ja, my brother came over 10 years ago to work in hospitality industry. He's just got his citizenship.
> 
> And you?
> 
> Im from durbanville. Im living in Cork, 6 and a half years now. I know time goes by so fast. any plans on moving back any time son? Oh does he.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## skweek35

Oh no seemS like trying to reply to posts while on my iPod is more tricky than I expected. My reply looks like it's in your post! Gggrrr
Hope everyone is doing well.
I have my HSG scan tomorrow afternoon. I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## MrsOjo

Oh, you need to tell me all about this when you get back. All the best, I'm sure you will get the all clear


----------



## skweek35

I sure will be posting tomorrow night, either way.


----------



## MrsOjo

I'm a bit frustrated right now tbh, I spent at least 3hrs today trying to book my transvaginal and HSG, I finally managed to get through to somebody and they were so abrupt with me, no sensitivity what so ever. Well, the transvag will be this Friday afternoon, and the HSG next wednesday morning, so basically cd5 & cd10 - the upper limit for each test.
The annoying thing is that my FS appointment is next Wednesday early morning and my HSG is late morning, I told the lady that the HSG had to be before my FS appointment and she just didn't care, she was like, that's the appointment left. So I don't know what to do now, we are suppose to discuss the results, I have waited 2 months for this, why did my AF have to come the week before the FS appointment? So annoying.

Do you think I need to postpone my appointment? What if I need to wait another 2 months? Aaargh, so pissed off right now.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## annabelle29

Hi ladies,

Is it too late to join this super busy thread??? 
I'm TTC #2, been trying for about 14 months, been diagnosed with unexplained secondary fertility (yippie); all tests (progesterone, sperm, hsg) have been good, so we're trying acupuncture and chinese herbs to regulate my hormones and hope for that elusive BFP. It was so easy the first time, that I just took it for granted. I'm 31 and DH is 39 also; DS is 3. 

Good luck to everyone!! I hope this is a lucky thread; I'm really hoping for a 2012 baby! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsOjo

Welcome annabelle29, baby dust to you


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Welcome to Annabelle, FXed your elusive BFP comes really soon! 

Well back from hospital. The HSG scan was pretty uncomfortable to say the least. Fortunately the discomfort was very short lived!! The doctor said that it all looked pretty good but to wait for the formal results at my next FS appointment. Apparently the specialists will have a look at the xrays and relay the results to the specialist in the next few days. 
Bit of a bummer - my mom spotted me making my way home during lunch time. She phoned me to find out why!! GGRRR she doesnt know that we are TTCing and therefore no ways she is finding out about this scan either. She is a qualified midwife and therefore knows more that is good for me right now. 
I told her that I had an ultra sound scan booked for this afternoon and because of the time, boss said to take the whole afternoon off. bugger!!! I should have told my mom that I was just running home for something!! gggrrr 
Oh well, all is done. Now just to get down to BDing and get that BFP!!


----------



## lovelylisa84

annabelle29 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is it too late to join this super busy thread???
> I'm TTC #2, been trying for about 14 months, been diagnosed with unexplained secondary fertility (yippie); all tests (progesterone, sperm, hsg) have been good, so we're trying acupuncture and chinese herbs to regulate my hormones and hope for that elusive BFP. It was so easy the first time, that I just took it for granted. I'm 31 and DH is 39 also; DS is 3.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I hope this is a lucky thread; I'm really hoping for a 2012 baby! :thumbup:

Welcome Annabelle!! Secondary infertility must be tough. I havent been trying that long but TTC #3 has def not gone as smooth as I thought. Keep your head up and I hope you are blessed with a BFP or some answers real soon. :)


----------



## WanaBeMum23

:hug: welcome annabelle29


----------



## sharnw

Im out ladies, af got me 

GL!! X


----------



## Lunabug911

Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks. 

Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often. 

He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid. 

Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.


:xmas7:
hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Lunabug911 said:


> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> 
> 
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!

I got my scripts at Walmart and my Provera was $4 and my Clomid runs me $9 now $18 since my dosage doubled. I think it's great that it's that cheap since every other method is a whole lot more expensive than that. Hopefully it'll work for you. I'll find out in about a week whether 100 mg worked for me since 50 mg didn't. Fingers and toes crossed here! :)


----------



## lovelylisa84

Lunabug911 said:


> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> 
> 
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!

How old are you and how long TTC? Weve been trying since Oct and Basically I have had 1 period since then im on CD 48 and I emailed my doctor asking if I should make an appt cuz I dont think im ovulating and she told me to wait 1 year! tsk tsk


----------



## Lunabug911

uwa_amanda said:


> Lunabug911 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> 
> 
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!
> 
> I got my scripts at Walmart and my Provera was $4 and my Clomid runs me $9 now $18 since my dosage doubled. I think it's great that it's that cheap since every other method is a whole lot more expensive than that. Hopefully it'll work for you. I'll find out in about a week whether 100 mg worked for me since 50 mg didn't. Fingers and toes crossed here! :)Click to expand...

Ya I already have 2 kiddos, conceived naturally. He mainly put me on it because he believes I wasn't ovulating due to the marina iud. We will see what happens. He is so sure it will work this time that I don't even have to go in for ultrasounds or anything like that. If it don't work this time he will put me on 100mg. I have high hopes it will work!


----------



## Lunabug911

lovelylisa84 said:


> Lunabug911 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> 
> 
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!
> 
> How old are you and how long TTC? Weve been trying since Oct and Basically I have had 1 period since then im on CD 48 and I emailed my doctor asking if I should make an appt cuz I dont think im ovulating and she told me to wait 1 year! tsk tskClick to expand...

I am 27 years old. I have two kiddos already conceived naturally after a surgery and a dnc. I had endometriosis and my tubes and uterus had protein and mucus plugging them up. I had the marina IUD placed after I had my dd. Had it removed in June after 2 years of having it placed. So this is my 7th month. But my doctor is amazing. He does pretty much whatever I want him to. He wanted me on clomid since 2 months of trying, but I decided against it at the time. Wanted to see if I could do it naturally first. I conceived both my kids on month 2 of trying after the procedures. I used ntnp for several years and had a lot of tummy issues. Finally a doctor listened and took care of it. 4 months later my baby boy was conceived!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## we can't wait

sharnw said:


> Im out ladies, af got me
> 
> GL!! X

:hugs: :hugs:

I hope this cycle brings you a BFP.


----------



## lovelylisa84

Lunabug911 said:


> lovelylisa84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunabug911 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> 
> 
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!
> 
> How old are you and how long TTC? Weve been trying since Oct and Basically I have had 1 period since then im on CD 48 and I emailed my doctor asking if I should make an appt cuz I dont think im ovulating and she told me to wait 1 year! tsk tskClick to expand...
> 
> I am 27 years old. I have two kiddos already conceived naturally after a surgery and a dnc. I had endometriosis and my tubes and uterus had protein and mucus plugging them up. I had the marina IUD placed after I had my dd. Had it removed in June after 2 years of having it placed. So this is my 7th month. But my doctor is amazing. He does pretty much whatever I want him to. He wanted me on clomid since 2 months of trying, but I decided against it at the time. Wanted to see if I could do it naturally first. I conceived both my kids on month 2 of trying after the procedures. I used ntnp for several years and had a lot of tummy issues. Finally a doctor listened and took care of it. 4 months later my baby boy was conceived!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Yeah im going on 28 in March, I had a paragard IUD removed first week ok October. It doesnt have hormones though & my son was concieved immediately after removing it in 2005. I just cant imagine waiting a full year before being seen. I think I will give it another 2-3 months tops then make an appt with another doctor.


----------



## lovelylisa84

Lunabug911 said:


> lovelylisa84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunabug911 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> 
> 
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!
> 
> How old are you and how long TTC? Weve been trying since Oct and Basically I have had 1 period since then im on CD 48 and I emailed my doctor asking if I should make an appt cuz I dont think im ovulating and she told me to wait 1 year! tsk tskClick to expand...
> 
> I am 27 years old. I have two kiddos already conceived naturally after a surgery and a dnc. I had endometriosis and my tubes and uterus had protein and mucus plugging them up. I had the marina IUD placed after I had my dd. Had it removed in June after 2 years of having it placed. So this is my 7th month. But my doctor is amazing. He does pretty much whatever I want him to. He wanted me on clomid since 2 months of trying, but I decided against it at the time. Wanted to see if I could do it naturally first. I conceived both my kids on month 2 of trying after the procedures. I used ntnp for several years and had a lot of tummy issues. Finally a doctor listened and took care of it. 4 months later my baby boy was conceived!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

oh and how did you know they were plugged? What caused that? Ive never heard of that before.


----------



## Lunabug911

lovelylisa84 said:


> Lunabug911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovelylisa84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunabug911 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> 
> 
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!
> 
> How old are you and how long TTC? Weve been trying since Oct and Basically I have had 1 period since then im on CD 48 and I emailed my doctor asking if I should make an appt cuz I dont think im ovulating and she told me to wait 1 year! tsk tskClick to expand...
> 
> I am 27 years old. I have two kiddos already conceived naturally after a surgery and a dnc. I had endometriosis and my tubes and uterus had protein and mucus plugging them up. I had the marina IUD placed after I had my dd. Had it removed in June after 2 years of having it placed. So this is my 7th month. But my doctor is amazing. He does pretty much whatever I want him to. He wanted me on clomid since 2 months of trying, but I decided against it at the time. Wanted to see if I could do it naturally first. I conceived both my kids on month 2 of trying after the procedures. I used ntnp for several years and had a lot of tummy issues. Finally a doctor listened and took care of it. 4 months later my baby boy was conceived!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Yeah im going on 28 in March, I had a paragard IUD removed first week ok October. It doesnt have hormones though & my son was concieved immediately after removing it in 2005. I just cant imagine waiting a full year before being seen. I think I will give it another 2-3 months tops then make an appt with another doctor.Click to expand...

is your doctor refusing to put you on anything to help you conceive? Doctors can make me mad sometimes. It isn't like we can get high or addicted to them. I know you can buy them online I have seen posts about it. The sites and such I have no clue you would have to research it. Good luck and I hope you get your BFP soon!!!!!!


----------



## lovelylisa84

Yup! They are refusing to let me go in to be seen which includes blood tests and prescriptions! She said its my first year of trying. She said I need to wait a year! I dont want to wait a whole year!! As it is my kids are 6 and 11 if I concieve this year they will be 7 & 12 years apart. :(


----------



## annabelle29

Lunabug911 said:


> Hello, another update. I went to the doctor and he put me on 50mg of Clomid. Which I am confused to where everyone else is buying it because every where I read it said it costed anywhere from 75-100 dollars. I only paid, at Walmart and no insurance, 9 bucks.
> 
> Anyway, the pain in my lower abdomen I experienced a few months back, thought it may have been a cyst rupture, turned out to be a blood vessel burst. OUCH. Hope that is something that happens often.
> 
> He stated as for the light brown spotting it was probably low estrogen. So, I asked the dumbest of all questions.... hehe.... well, what do we do for that? He goes well duh clomid.
> 
> Anyway, he said every thing sounds and looks fine and said he bets this month is my month. I guess we will see. I have been on clomid since day 5 of my cycle. I will start my OPKs Friday which will be the last day of my pill also. I will keep everyone informed.
> :xmas7:
> hehe sorry thought the bugger was cute!

Were you having brown spotting before your period actually came, or somewhere in the middle of your cycle?? Just curious since I've been having brown spotting for a few days before every period and I know it's caused by a hormonal imbalance. Wonder if Clomid would help me? GL and I hope this is your month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunabug911

lovelylisa84 said:


> Yup! They are refusing to let me go in to be seen which includes blood tests and prescriptions! She said its my first year of trying. She said I need to wait a year! I dont want to wait a whole year!! As it is my kids are 6 and 11 if I concieve this year they will be 7 & 12 years apart. :(

Wow that is crap. I have 2 refills on mine.... if I was to get my bfp I will fill it once and send it too you, but I am sure somehow we would get in trouble! Did you try to order clomid online? 
I am so sorry your doctor is being that way! It is crap. It is your body if you want to help it along you should have that right. Doctors try to play god too much!


----------



## Lunabug911

So for all clomid users. I usually see where people take them from day 3 to 7, and some take it from 5-9. Okay I have to take mine from 5-10. Why would this be, is this normal, and am I missing something? hehe


----------



## lovelylisa84

LOL youre funny and sweet! Im going to look online, I didnt know that you could buy it? I was going to try that Iso Flanones or whatever people were talking about on here...I guess its a natural clomid? I have to wait for AF to come though...was also thinking about CB Digi but I have a terrible feeling im not ovulating. I just started temping too! That will really help me determine if im having annovulatory cycles. Anyways thanks for your help. I pray you get your BFP!! :)


----------



## kt1988

Hello everyone, i am ttc baby no.1. This is my 2nd proper cycle since coming off the pill. I am on cd19 but not sure when i ovulated, no clear signs so im hoping we will have a nice surprise this cycle.

I have been with my fiance 8 years this month, i am 23 and he is 24. Im looking for a bit of support on here whilst ttc as the tww last cycle nearly killed me!


----------



## Lunabug911

kt1988 said:


> Hello everyone, i am ttc baby no.1. This is my 2nd proper cycle since coming off the pill. I am on cd19 but not sure when i ovulated, no clear signs so im hoping we will have a nice surprise this cycle.
> 
> I have been with my fiance 8 years this month, i am 23 and he is 24. Im looking for a bit of support on here whilst ttc as the tww last cycle nearly killed me!

I conceived the second month coming off the pill with my DD. I will send baby dust your way!:dust: I hope you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## Emilee226

lovelylisa84 said:


> LOL youre funny and sweet! Im going to look online, I didnt know that you could buy it? I was going to try that Iso Flanones or whatever people were talking about on here...I guess its a natural clomid? I have to wait for AF to come though...was also thinking about CB Digi but I have a terrible feeling im not ovulating. I just started temping too! That will really help me determine if im having annovulatory cycles. Anyways thanks for your help. I pray you get your BFP!! :)

I had not O'd since August 2011, and this cycle I took Royal Jelly, Evening Primrose Oil, Vitex, and Dong Quai, and I O'd on CD15. You may want to try natural supplements if you can't get clomid. I didn't want to use clomid because I didn't want all those synthetic hormones in my system, and although I'm not one of those naturalist nuts, the most natural path to conception just seemed like a good idea for me. They aren't hormones but they balance your hormones and get you on track. Good luck!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies and welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Well I had my HSG scan on Wednesday afternoon as planned and all went well! I am pleased to say that the doc confirmed that my tubes are clear and also said that now is the time to really try. I am now apparently about 30% more fertile than before - the fluid they flushed through will have flushed out any junk (and boy of boy there was a lot that came out! all brown spotting stuff! EEEWWW) 
So really hoping we get out BFP in the next 3 months.


----------



## babyfeva

skweek35, glad to hear you scan went well. Get to bding!


----------



## Cabby

*skweek35* Aw I'm so glad your scan went well :) That's great it makes you more fertile! Good luck and have fun BD'ing :)

I take it you book in for the scan after you've had the first appt with FS? I'm really nervous about my 1st appt with FS- don't think I could cope if they said something is wrong :( Does it take ages to get your results? This is so unfair why can't it just happen for us!! :nope:

My af is due sometime this week/early next week (annoying i don't know when!) but i can feel signs again so thinking I'm out this cycle too :( It's getting really hard now as everyone keeps asking when we r going to have children (we havent told many people!) but I don't know whether it's better to tell people so they leave us alone?! There's only so many times you can say "waiting to get more settled/more money etc!" I think the next time someone asks me i may burst into tears and say "I'm really trying!" It's just horrible!! 

My best friend started ttc'ing 8 months after me and I'm pretty sure she maybe in the very early stages of pregnancy (she said she has to wait for the scan to tell me) I'm sooo happy for her but it's going to be really awkward as i know she will feel uncomfortable telling me about it and i want her to be really excited!! 

My friend who doesn't know I'm ttc'ing is 6 months pregnant (accident!)and is always talking about her pregnancy (which i know i will be if it ever happens for me!) but it's hard because i just think why not me?! I just can't understand why it's not happening! I know DH and I will be fantastic parents but it's making me think twice about that!! 

How do you guys cope with the questions and pregnancies all around?!

Ra!!! Sorry for the rant guys- I'm always get really down when i know i'm getting close to being out again!! 

Baby dust to u all :) xx


----------



## tillyb

Cabby i know how you feel, i know lots of people who are pregnant and i keep thinking, why them and not me!! Not many of them seem to appreciate how lucky they are either which is more frustrating!!! 

Ive only been on here a few days but its really helped me....

Good luck to you xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Cabby, 

:hugs:!!! I so know what you are going through!! I have so many people around me who have fallen pregnant without even trying or on the first month TTCing! RRRAAAA I know its soo difficult to block out of your mind when its the one thing we really want!! 
I suppose for me its a little easier as we are getting married next April so I just tell them that babies can wait till after the wedding!! 
Some people at work know because I am such a blabber mouth and couldnt keep quiet about TTCing initially but these days when they ask me I just tell them that no I'm not preggers yet and it will happen when its meant to happen. 
I think that has stopped a lot more questions, esp since some of them know that we are seeing an FS at the mo. 
Hang in there hun! I know its not easy but its sooooo worth it in the end!! 

AFM - I think I might be OV today, which is really early for me. I was expecting to OV at the end of the week. I'm not sure if this is to do with the HSG scan I had last week. Is it possible for the HSG scan to bring OV day forward?


----------



## BlueFly

I'd love to join this thread! I'm 30 been with my man who is also 30 for almost 5 years. We are TTC#1 and in our fourth month of trying. I love the positive, supportive vibe from this forum


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Bluefly!!


----------



## WanaBeMum23

wellcome bluefly :)


----------



## Looneycarter

any new :bfp:


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome bluefly!
How are you dong looneycarter?


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm good tired but I'm blessed to be here and you


----------



## babyfeva

I'm alright. I'm just so confused. I started bbt & opk's for the first time this month. (this is my 2nd month ttc) I had a positive opk on CD 15 & 16 and my temp was rising but all of a sudden today my temp went down! I don't even know if I've ovulated or not. So frustrating but trying to stay positve.


----------



## MrsOjo

Hi ladies hope you are doing great.
@skweek35 congrats on the result of your HSG, hopefully it will give that extra boost in fertility over the next few months and you wil be telling us how you got your bfp, my fingers are crossed for you. What was the experience of the HSG like? Any pain?

Welcome to tillyb and bluefly I hope your stay on here is short and sweet.

@cabby, I know exactly how you feel, for such a long time I would just tell people that we weren't ready yet and we wanted to enjoy our marriage for a while. It made it especially harder when parents and family members were putting pressure on us, because in my culture they expect you to be pregnant usually within the first year of marriage, DH and I are coming up to 2 years of marriage now. I also saw people that i knew who were getting preggers within just a few months of getting married. Sometimes I felt a bit ashamed or bad that I was failing at getting pregnant.
In fact yesterday I went for my husbands cousins baby shower, they got married in 2010 like we did. Whilst there I saw so many young coupls that I knew, about 8 in total, all of them got married within the last few years, some before us and some after us but all of them had babies, apart from me and my DH. I did feel a little bit conscious but I just tried not to let it get to me. One of the couples, who actually got pregnant the month after they got married, asked me when I was going to have a baby. I just told them I was ready and hopefully it will happen soon, but in the meantime we are going to enjoy every moment of being a young married couple with no kids. So I started talking about how we are going to las Vegas in a few months and all the freedom to do what we want.
On the way home I asked my husband if he felt a bit weird being the only ones without kids, and he said no.
I think once you take the pressure off yourself it's a lot easier not to feel so bad, and it's one of the reasons I decided to write a blog, it released so much pressure, I realld do recommend it. It gave me the courage to be able to tell the people close to me that I have pcos and that it may take me a bit longer to get pregnant and everybody has been super supportive.

Just to give you a quick update, I had my transvaginal on Wednesday and the doctor said everything looked great, I saw all the eggs in my ovaries, I had so many. It was not painful, just uncomfortable, it felt like really really deep penetration so to speak. So hopefully my experience will be good and tubes all clear and I will get that extra boost of fertility soon.


----------



## moochacha

Nice thread can I join?

My name is Rebecca - I've ventured out from LTTTC. We've been TTC since 2007, wow so that's 5 years! Time does go by fast.

We've had 5 M/C's now our last with twins. After taking years of fertility medications I put on loads of weight. Spent the last 18 months battling to lose it then put it back on so in August I had weight loss surgery and have lost like 75 pounds or so.

Hubby and I are starting to NTNP until August which marks a year out of surgery for me and I'll be allowed to officially start TTC again. We'll be starting IVF in August. :D 

Sorry for the super long post lol I hope to get to know you all!!!


----------



## moochacha

Oh and I totally forgot to mention we have a son who is 10 and a half! :D


----------



## babyfeva

Hi moochacha- welcome. I love your name by the way it took me a sec to figure out what it meant. :) I'm so touched by your story. You are such a strong person to have gone through what you have. Continue being that way and you will have a healthy baby soon.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png


----------



## moochacha

babyfeva said:


> Hi moochacha- welcome. I love your name by the way it took me a sec to figure out what it meant. :) I'm so touched by your story. You are such a strong person to have gone through what you have. Continue being that way and you will have a healthy baby soon.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png

Hehe yes the display name, my friend use to call me Moochacha so that's were its from. I have faith that this will be our year, 2012 already feels great and importantly I think DH and I are emotionally ready for this. :happydance:

You're 3 DPO sending you lots of baby dust :dust:! Hopefully this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## kt1988

hi ladies just popped by for some advice from more experienced people ttc! since coming off the pill end of oct 2011 i had a 28 day cycle then the next cycle was 34 days! this cycle i thought i ovulated on cd 18 due to twinges to the left side of my abdomen, i did not have any ewcm just watery cm for 3 days. however yest cd23 i had ewcm? would u say im ovulating now?


----------



## lovelylisa84

CD 53 no AF no BFP. I was hoping to get more info on fertiliaid i pray it works! I ordered it online just a little while ago and it should get here in 6 days so hopefully my AF waits until I get it. :)


----------



## Cabby

*MrsOjo* and *skweek35* You both have such a great outlook on this whole process I love it :happydance: I'm going to try taking your attitude - I bet it makes the ttc journey a little bit easier to cope with! It is hard to have to wait but ur right we should enjoy the time we have to ourselves before the kids come along! hehe It will happen when it's meant to I hope it won't be long before we all have our little babies! 

Sorry if you have already said but where are you guys up to in ur cycles? Af is due in a few days for me but I'm going to properly chart next cycle so I'm looking forward to learning a bit more about my cycle now! Have you guys got BBT's? If so where did u get them from? I tried to get one for last month but i couldnt find one! When should i first take my temps?

Welcome to the newbies :) I look forward to getting to know you all.
xx


----------



## JO.JO

I would love to join! I cannot wait to get my BFP and say yay but until then i want to know i can have a support group.... thanks for doing this!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Cabby - I bought my BBT therometer from Boots - I think only the larger stores stock them in the pharmacy section along with all the HPT's and OPK's. 
GL. 
JO.JO - welcome to our thread - of course you can join in. 
And yes lets hope its not too long till we can say YAY!! 

AFM - I really shouldnt be on here now as I'm at work and should be doing my paper work but really not in the mood for doing it now. 
I think I OV a few days early. I was expecting AF around feb 3 - 5th. I'm not CD15 of 32. 

KT1988 - I really dont know TBH. Your body could just be adjusting back to life without the pill and therefore could take a few months to readjust itself. Are you doing any other OV tracking? BBT/OPK's/CP? 

Welcome to all the other newbies.


----------



## kt1988

No im not doing any other testing/charting. Weve jus been trying to take it easy and be relaxed through it. i have been monitoring cm and i really felt i ovulated b4 the ewcm as i had 3 days of watery cm alongside stomach twinges on the left side. then cm dried up went creamy then B4 i knew it i had ewcm. oh but i guess well soon c. i think i may test day afta af is due going by a 30 day cycle then test as if it were a 34 day cycle, of course af may come b4 it for all i know!!


----------



## MrsOjo

I bought my temp online from amazon, it was really cheap and I got it in about 2 days.

Quick update - my HSG was today and it went quite well, my tubes have the all clear. It was uncomfortable but not as bad as I was anticipating,im such a baby. The worst part was actually inserting 2 large suppositories, not a fun experience. I had really bad cramping for all of about 30secs when the dye had been inserted.

I wil be going back in a month to see the nurse about getting something to regulate my AF's.

Thank God.

Welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## skweek35

Hi MrsOjo, 
Glad to hear your HSG went well and your tubes are clear!! 
I was just so glad the pain was short lived!! 
No to work on getting that BFP!! 

My SIL got her BFP just weeks after having her HSG scan!! 
FXed and :dust:


----------



## MrsOjo

Thanks Hun, hopefully that will be my story too, catching all that baby dust


----------



## JO.JO

So I have a question about the muscus thing.... its supposed to be lik egg whites when its fertile time is that true? Thanks in advance


----------



## EliD

Im probably the youngets my name is Rita nd I have a 19 month old nd me nd the Fiance are TTC just got the implanon removed today so hopefully I can get pregnant soon. Anyone became pregnant after implanon removal if so how long it took?!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Jojo - Yes that is right - most fertile CM is egg white/watery CM. The sperm need that CM to be able to swim to where it is needed. 

EliD - welcome!! Sorry I cant say much about implanon as I had a mirena coil.


----------



## JO.JO

I am hoping that this month it happens..i jumped the DH when i found out. :winkwink:


skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Jojo - Yes that is right - most fertile CM is egg white/watery CM. The sperm need that CM to be able to swim to where it is needed.
> 
> EliD - welcome!! Sorry I cant say much about implanon as I had a mirena coil.


----------



## skweek35

FXed we get our BFP's this month, Jojo. 
I think I am already in the TWW. I usually OV around day 16 - 18 but am already CD16 with really sore bb's for the last 2 days. 
So I should be able to test by the end of next weekend. I am hopefully going to have the will power to resist testing until at least 5th Feb.


----------



## JO.JO

@skweek35 i hope so!! I am not at the TWW yet i hope soon though. i should OV on the 21st... im keeping the toes crossed for us. Let me know how the test goes :winkwink: I am trying to wait until AF doesnt rear her ugly head. Im on CD12.. 



skweek35 said:


> FXed we get our BFP's this month, Jojo.
> I think I am already in the TWW. I usually OV around day 16 - 18 but am already CD16 with really sore bb's for the last 2 days.
> So I should be able to test by the end of next weekend. I am hopefully going to have the will power to resist testing until at least 5th Feb.


----------



## Lunabug911

:hi: everyone: I am here just to update everyone what is going on now. The 20th late at night I had went to the bathroom and TMI......... a lot of EWCM came out when I wiped. I took a test in the morning and had no 2nd line what-so-ever and then when I saw that I decided to take another one. That one came back negative also, but the line was like last month and much darker. I think I will get my + on my OPK in the morning or today. hehe. So I will soon be joining everyone in the TWW. Keeping everyone updated if I am one of them that get preggers with clomid twins. hehe. I know only 10% increase, but it runs deep in mine and my husbands families so the chance is already increased. I will let you know if I get the + tomorrow.

For everyone baby dust to all of you wonderful ladies. I hope you get your BFP's this month!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Jojo - any sign of OV yet? BB's are really sore again today!! DEFO in TWW now! GGRR I hate this waiting time!! 
I do hope this next 2 weeks fly by!!! 
TXed, FXed, HairXed too!!!


----------



## Lunabug911

I am ready to go! That smile says so many words. LOL. I have such a great feeling that this will be my month!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2x2.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyfeva

FCC for you!


----------



## babyfeva

Oops fxd


----------



## skweek35

I just loved seeing that smiley face every month!! There is just no mistaking or mis-reading that result!!! 
Now get BDing and catch that little egg!!!


----------



## JO.JO

Good Morning!skweek35,
I thing i OV already. I am pretty sure that we dtd a few days before and also the day of the OV. I think that i am now in the TWW i am going to wait to test until the 4TH of Feb. I am going to a new dr on the 26th for a check up its a new dr because we recently got married so i needed to change dr for his ins. I'm excited and hoping this is our month.:flower:


skweek35 said:


> Hey Jojo - any sign of OV yet? BB's are really sore again today!! DEFO in TWW now! GGRR I hate this waiting time!!
> I do hope this next 2 weeks fly by!!!
> TXed, FXed, HairXed too!!!


----------



## lovelylisa84

Lunabug911 said:


> I am ready to go! That smile says so many words. LOL. I have such a great feeling that this will be my month!:thumbup:

Yay!!!! GL FXd.


----------



## lovelylisa84

just for a quick update CD 59 *sigh* so sign of AF. I finally received my fertilaid supplements on Friday night and I started taking them Saturday. Hopefully the vitex in it will help regulate me and I will have an AF soon!


----------



## Too_Much

Im TTC cycle #2. starting cycle #3

Was looking for some company on my journey..felt very disappointed last month when it didnt happen

Wondering if there are any stressed work-crazy women like me also TTC!

Would love to share my tips and tricks and learn from all of you!

Too_Much
:)


----------



## mimi1288

Hey ladies,

I am really glad to have come across this thread. After months of stalking this site, I have finally decided to join.

So a bit about me I am 23 years old and hubby is 36. I came off the pill (yasmin) in mid July. So I would say it has been 6/7 months since we have been actively ttcing for Baby 1. I have also been coping with all the changes of stopping the pill (mood swings, headaches, spots, greasy hair, ovulation cramps etc). 

I am really hoping 2012/2013 is the year for lots and lots of BFP's for everyone. 

Baby dust to you all. 

:dust:


----------



## lovelylisa84

Too_Much said:


> Im TTC cycle #2. starting cycle #3
> 
> Was looking for some company on my journey..felt very disappointed last month when it didnt happen
> 
> Wondering if there are any stressed work-crazy women like me also TTC!
> 
> Would love to share my tips and tricks and learn from all of you!
> 
> Too_Much
> :)

yup thats me! i work full time, go to school and have two kids. Im a crazy stressed woman...cant believe were trying for #3 LOL :p


----------



## manny82

Lunabug911 said:


> I am ready to go! That smile says so many words. LOL. I have such a great feeling that this will be my month!:thumbup:

congrats!!!


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, Im just looking for some advice. I had pinkish discharge last night after me n oh bd, i noticed when i wiped, it was nothing like af in colour and i usually just bleed heavily with no warning. This morning i woke with two minds... af or ib? 

This evening i started having strong cramps after eating, thought my food must have been dodgy!!! however the cramps have gone as quick as they came on now so im still hoping its not af, fingers crossed the witch stays away!!:huh: im going to see if af turns up, if not ill test sat morning.

What do you all think?


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join! I'm 32, married over 3 1/2 yrs. Went off BC last uly NTNP and this month started TTC! I'm really hoping 2012 brings us all BFPs soon! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Too_Much

hi everyone

would like to share my tip for this cycle...I am trying Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) - combo of herbal supplements (no side effects, very safe) and accupuncture

heard good things, and the Dr made so much sense - she said i need to get my blood circulation up to help get me feeling strong and thereby able to conceive - and carry well

So lets see, week 1 down. already feel i have more energy

def hopefull!
:)
Too_Much


----------



## brunette

Can I join too? I'm 31, OH is 32. We've been TTC#2 since December. 2nd cycle CD11, irregular cycles so never sure when ovulating. Got super stressed TTC our DS so trying a more relaxed approach this time.

Babydust to everyone


----------



## skweek35

Morning all, 
Well of course you may join us Brunette!!! 
Welcome and may you get your BFP sooner than you expect 

AFM - I am feeling pre-AF cramps for the first time in years!!! I think its because that HSG scan well and truely cleared me out!! 
So now just waiting for AF show up. Then its on to cycle 11 and I can work out my dates for this next cycle. 
I am starting to think that 11 is my lucky number!! house number 11, post code 11, car reg 11!!! FXed that cycle 11 will be the lucky one for us too.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey may I join?

Im 24, so is hubby. We have been married for 1 year and 4 months and had our surprise bundle 4 months ago. We are starting to TTC this month. I came off my pill 3 days ago and af showed up yesterday...when do you class as actually starting though? lol Im a bit clueless xx


----------



## MrsOjo

Welcome to all the new ladies, baby dust to all of you


----------



## mandiy

Hi gals,

I thought I might join, I am 24 and my hubby is 21. (I know I am almost a cougar, huh? LOL) I am on my second marrage, my first gave my two boys, three and five now. We have been trying for three months, I got off Yaz in October. I can say trying is very stressful when you had two that happened in a snap. His whole family is excited and support us completely, but I feel so horrible the last few months having to tell them I got my period. I think his mom and sisters know when my AF is due better then I do. LOL


----------



## lovelylisa84

CD 68 *sigh* I thought fertilaid would help bring my period but nope.


----------



## Case11

Hello ladies:flower:

Well i have been dating my husband for 5 years but we just got married in august 13 2011,And we have been ttc for almost 1 year,And im almost ready to give up hope,Everyone around me is having babies and is having the best of luck so i cant just help but wonder when will it be my turn.We have tried every way possible and do everything we can think of but nothing yet.I don't really have anyone that i can turn to to talk to about this,His mother is very supportive but thats it,His step brother just had his 2ns son and he as bragging that they dont have to try and its heart breaking :sad1: to hear that and for them to know what we going threw,Dont get me wrong im very happy for them.Just wish that i could get some luck and some :dust: Thanks for listening ladies its nice to have people to talk to that know what its like....

ttc- for 1 year

:dust: for everyone trying :flower::flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Case! You have come to the right place!! 
We all know what you are going through. This journey is never as easy as we think it will be. 
What tools (OPK's, BBT, CM, CP) do you use to determine ovulation?


----------



## auntylolo

Hi case, does hubby's step-brother know you are having trouble conceiving? maybe if he did, he wouldn't be so quick to gloat about how easy it is for them - people mostly don't realise how hurtful their comments can be. Best of luck to you hun, are you having any help from a doctor or fs?


----------



## lovelylisa84

well according to FF I ovulated CD 70, I also had EWCM CD69 and have been having creamy CM with high temps so I think the fertilaid really did help me. Im testing 2/14. I cant wait!!!


----------



## skweek35

How is everyone doing? Its been really quiet in here lately!!

Lovely Lisa - you still waiting to test on V day? Or have you been like me and caved in early?


----------



## brunette

Hey! Did your AF show yet? I'm going to POAS on valentines day and hoping we might be celebrating. No symptoms of any kind thou :(



skweek35 said:


> How is everyone doing? Its been really quiet in here lately!!
> 
> Lovely Lisa - you still waiting to test on V day? Or have you been like me and caved in early?


----------



## skweek35

brunette said:


> Hey! Did your AF show yet? I'm going to POAS on valentines day and hoping we might be celebrating. No symptoms of any kind thou :(
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? Its been really quiet in here lately!!
> 
> Lovely Lisa - you still waiting to test on V day? Or have you been like me and caved in early?Click to expand...

Yes AF showed really early for me - I think it must have been that HSG scan that messed with my cycle - down from 32 days to 28 days!! 
FXed you get that :bfp:!!! 

So I am expecting to OV somewhere between feb 16 - 18. So I will make sure I take full advantage of the V'day loving this time round! :haha::blush::haha:


----------



## lovelylisa84

I got my BFP this morning using clear blue digi! According to FF I'm 9 dpo. Were so excited! I really hope my little bean sticks. I ovulated cd 70! Yup with assistance from fertilaid. I still can't believe it.


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Lovelylisa!!! 
H & H to you!!!


----------



## babyfeva

congrats lovelylisa!!!!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## samanthax

congrats! 

<3


----------



## Cabby

Congrats *lovely lisa* 

welcome to the newbies :) This is such a horrible time for us all- I'm really praying we all get our BFP's soon!! I'm feeling a little down again today- we had our first appointment with FS last week which went well but it's left me convinced something is wrong with me :( We were originally told by our doctor that my DH's sperm count was low which would affect us but the FS said the doctor was wrong and that his sperm count is absolutely fine! Such a relief :happydance: Now i have to have blood tests done next week to see how many eggs i am producing (mad how they can determine that from a blood test!) but then i have to wait until the end of may to have a vaginal exam! It's so unfair that this whole process takes sooooooooo long i just want to find out NOW!! After that i might go for a HSG scan but only if it's necessary! I so wish we had money so we could afford to go to a private clinic and get this all sorted once and for all! I hate waiting - feels like we are delaying getting pregnant for no reason- we obviously need help with this and i wish someone would just give it to us!!! We already had to wait a whole year to start tests when i knew something must be wrong way before this!!!Sorry for the rant!

Hope you are all well- *skweek35* is that good that your cycle length has reduced? FX for this cycle for you!!!
xxxx


----------



## skweek35

Cabby said:


> Congrats *lovely lisa*
> 
> *skweek35* is that good that your cycle length has reduced? FX for this cycle for you!!!
> xxxx

Hi Cabby, 
Well coming from a regular 32 ish day cycle down to a textbook 28 day cycle - not much in it but does mean that I dont have as long to wait for OV. I think I might have already OV today. Was out shopping when I had a really sharp pain on my right hand side. 
I received my OPK's through the post when I got in and POAS when I got in = -'ve. I will continue to test all week. If still negative by the end of the week I will presume I OV this afternoon. I used to OV around CD17. 
But either way I will take advantage of V'day!! :blush:

I so know what you are going through with all the waiting. I am due for my followup appointment with my FS this friday. My first FS appointment was back in November. Had all the blood tests, ultrasound and HSG scans done. Its been 3 months of tests and back and forth!! I'm glad it only 4 days till FS appointment again. Time to get some answers (hopefully)


----------



## EmHart

Hi I am a newbie to this site. We have been trying since last July and it is getting rather frustrating and upsetting now. I am looking for some ladies to share this journey with. :flower:


----------



## Cabby

*skweek35* is that good that your cycle length has reduced? FX for this cycle for you!!!
xxxx[/QUOTE]

Hi Cabby, 
Well coming from a regular 32 ish day cycle down to a textbook 28 day cycle - not much in it but does mean that I dont have as long to wait for OV. I think I might have already OV today. Was out shopping when I had a really sharp pain on my right hand side. 
I received my OPK's through the post when I got in and POAS when I got in = -'ve. I will continue to test all week. If still negative by the end of the week I will presume I OV this afternoon. I used to OV around CD17. 
But either way I will take advantage of V'day!! :blush:

I so know what you are going through with all the waiting. I am due for my followup appointment with my FS this friday. My first FS appointment was back in November. Had all the blood tests, ultrasound and HSG scans done. Its been 3 months of tests and back and forth!! I'm glad it only 4 days till FS appointment again. Time to get some answers (hopefully)[/QUOTE]

*skweek35* that's true- less waiting for Ov is always good!! Yeah just keep testing and see what happens! Definitely make the most of V day! hehe I'm so glad ur wait is nearly over- 4 days will fly by! What were your blood test results then? Are the tests looking for egg production? I'm still getting my head around it all! U always seem so positive on here- how do you do it?! This is crushing me - I need to get some tips from you! hehe

I'll keep everything crossed for your FS appointment and really hope you get the answers you need- was your HSG scan ok then? Do they give you the results as you go or do you need to wait until all tests are done? Do you work? I'm thinking about how I'm going to get time off for all my appointments- don't want to say the real reason I'm going to hospital! 

Thanks for your message- makes me feel better talking to someone who is going through the same thing! I told you about my DH's low sperm count didnt I? Can you believe the doctor got it wrong?! Bad!
xxx


----------



## Cabby

EmHart said:


> Hi I am a newbie to this site. We have been trying since last July and it is getting rather frustrating and upsetting now. I am looking for some ladies to share this journey with. :flower:

Hi *EmHart* I know how you feel- I've been ttc since October 2010 and I am finding it so hard!!! U never think it's going to take this long do you?! That makes it even more frustrating! I've managed to convince myself that something is wrong with me now- not a good way to look at it I know! It probably wont make you feel much better but they say it can take the average couple (with no problems) up to a year to conceive- it took my mum 9 months with her first baby and she went on to have 3 other children with no problems at all! It is such a horrible process and you just think- "why isnt it working!" Are you charting or using ovulation kits at all? 

We will get there hun :happydance: xx


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so sorry to hear that Cabby. I hope that you get some answers soon!


----------



## Cabby

babyfeva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Cabby. I hope that you get some answers soon!

Thanks *Babyfeva*- I always get down around af time- even though i know it's unlikely I'll get pregnant, every month I'm sooooo hopeful!! At least we have an appointment booked I guess even if it is months away!!

How are you? How's your ttc journey going?! Where r u at in your cycle?

Baby dust to you!
xx


----------



## EmHart

Cabby said:


> EmHart said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am a newbie to this site. We have been trying since last July and it is getting rather frustrating and upsetting now. I am looking for some ladies to share this journey with. :flower:
> 
> Hi *EmHart* I know how you feel- I've been ttc since October 2010 and I am finding it so hard!!! U never think it's going to take this long do you?! That makes it even more frustrating! I've managed to convince myself that something is wrong with me now- not a good way to look at it I know! It probably wont make you feel much better but they say it can take the average couple (with no problems) up to a year to conceive- it took my mum 9 months with her first baby and she went on to have 3 other children with no problems at all! It is such a horrible process and you just think- "why isnt it working!" Are you charting or using ovulation kits at all?
> 
> We will get there hun :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Hi, yes I am charting and using OPK's so I know I am ovulating, which is a relief. I am on day 4 of my cycle at the moment so feeling pretty low. Still, onward and upward hey.


----------



## babyfeva

Cabby- I think its normal for us all to feel down around AF time- at least i do. It is heartbreaking seeing that BFN but we will get there soon! :) I admire how you keep going. Stay strong and positive. This is barely my 3rd cycle so I shouldn't complain. This month I tried a different approach and didn't bbt. I only used opk's. I took my first opk on cd10 then waited for some dumb reason to take another on cd13 which showed positive in the afternoon then that same evening it was negative. I took a few more on cd 14 & 15 but they were negative. So, I'm guessing I ovulated either Saturday Sunday? Now is the waiting game. Last month I didn't O until CD 17 so I'm thinking my cycle is shorter this month.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome EmHart, happy that you're here to go through this journey with all of us.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Cabby - 
My blood tests - had a few of them. 1st and 2nd was to check if I was OVing CD21 bloods. 1st showed no OV. 2nd confirmed I had OVed! Good news there!! 
Had CD3 bloods done about 6 weeks back. Will be getting those results on Friday. I think this one is looking at egg production. 

HSG scan - the doc said all looks good, but a panel will look at the scans and I will get the official results on Friday too. 

OH has had SA done too - came back normal. YAY 
Can't believe your doc got your OH's SA results wrong!! How ?? 

Yes I do work. I'm a primary school teacher. One of my deputy heads knows that I am TTCing and I clear everything with her. Also been fortunate to get most of my appointments after school hours or during school holiday times.


----------



## samanthax

i wish everyone luck xx


----------



## EmHart

Thanks for the welcome babyfeva. DH and I have just had the preliminary tests done. We get the results tomorrow. Two blood tests for me and SA for him. FX


----------



## babyfeva

Fx'd for you and your hubby. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cabby

EmHart said:


> Hi, yes I am charting and using OPK's so I know I am ovulating, which is a relief. I am on day 4 of my cycle at the moment so feeling pretty low. Still, onward and upward hey.

Aw that's good- I've stopped using OPK's now as I was stressing too much about it and thought it would be good for my sanity to stop for a bit! I may go back to using them next cycle though- not sure yet. Ur right though EmHArt- onwards and upwards! We will get there one day I'm sure of it! It's frustrating though when it happens so easily for others! 

Can i ask a question about CM?! Sorry if TMI but i keep getting the fertile CM recently - I can't be fertile now can I?! My af is due in a few days- confused!!
xxx


----------



## Cabby

babyfeva said:


> Cabby- I think its normal for us all to feel down around AF time- at least i do. It is heartbreaking seeing that BFN but we will get there soon! :) I admire how you keep going. Stay strong and positive. This is barely my 3rd cycle so I shouldn't complain. This month I tried a different approach and didn't bbt. I only used opk's. I took my first opk on cd10 then waited for some dumb reason to take another on cd13 which showed positive in the afternoon then that same evening it was negative. I took a few more on cd 14 & 15 but they were negative. So, I'm guessing I ovulated either Saturday Sunday? Now is the waiting game. Last month I didn't O until CD 17 so I'm thinking my cycle is shorter this month.

Hi Babyfeva yeah your right it's bound to get us down around af time! I'm avoiding taking preg tests as it was soooo disheartening and I couldnt take anymore! ha so I will only take one if af is late now- seems to make things a bit easier- although i'm obviously gutted every time af comes!! 

Thank you :) It is really hard to stay positive but I'm convinced I am meant to be a mother so I know I'll get there one day- no matter how long it takes!! Aw no don't feel bad about complaining- it's disheartening even at the early stages as u think it's going to happen straight away and when it doesn't it's really hard! Yeah sounds like u will have ovulated on sat or sunday- dont worry i used to get dead condused with OPK's!! I had the waiting game!!! At least if it's shorter- less of a wait for u! 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Cabby

skweek35 said:


> Hi Cabby -
> My blood tests - had a few of them. 1st and 2nd was to check if I was OVing CD21 bloods. 1st showed no OV. 2nd confirmed I had OVed! Good news there!!
> Had CD3 bloods done about 6 weeks back. Will be getting those results on Friday. I think this one is looking at egg production.
> 
> HSG scan - the doc said all looks good, but a panel will look at the scans and I will get the official results on Friday too.
> 
> OH has had SA done too - came back normal. YAY
> Can't believe your doc got your OH's SA results wrong!! How ??
> 
> Yes I do work. I'm a primary school teacher. One of my deputy heads knows that I am TTCing and I clear everything with her. Also been fortunate to get most of my appointments after school hours or during school holiday times.

Oh that's good the 2nd one showed u had O'd - relief i bet :) Oh I bet you can't wait for Friday to be hear so u can get all ur results! U'll have to let me know how you get on- I'll keep everything crossed for u!! Glad all is well with ur OH too- things are looking good :)

I know i still cant believe he got it wrong- he is a new doc working in his dad's practice- has no people skills or apparently any knowledge on sub-fertility!! V annoyed at him but glad all is ok with DH!!

Oh yes i remember u said ur a primary school teacher- my sister is an NQT and she is loving it! Handy about having the holidays for ur appt's. My boss is lovely so thinking i might tell her if needs be soon- ah!

Good luck for friday!
xxx


----------



## Cabby

EmHart said:


> Thanks for the welcome babyfeva. DH and I have just had the preliminary tests done. We get the results tomorrow. Two blood tests for me and SA for him. FX


How did you get on with the results EmHart? I've been keeping FX for you :) xx


----------



## skweek35

Cabby said:


> Oh that's good the 2nd one showed u had O'd - relief i bet :) Oh I bet you can't wait for Friday to be hear so u can get all ur results! U'll have to let me know how you get on- I'll keep everything crossed for u!! Glad all is well with ur OH too- things are looking good :)
> 
> I know i still cant believe he got it wrong- he is a new doc working in his dad's practice- has no people skills or apparently any knowledge on sub-fertility!! V annoyed at him but glad all is ok with DH!!
> 
> Oh yes i remember u said ur a primary school teacher- my sister is an NQT and she is loving it! Handy about having the holidays for ur appt's. My boss is lovely so thinking i might tell her if needs be soon- ah!
> 
> Good luck for friday!
> xxx

Happy Valentines day!! 
Hope you got spoilt by your OH!!! 
I got a lovely bunch of red roses from DF!! 
I thought I would really spoil him and bought a corset!! He couldn't believe his eyes when he walked in last night! :cloud9: 

I am loving my holiday - done pretty much as little as possible today. Made the bed and put a load of washing on so far. Still in PJ's!! Loving this!! 

I got a :D on my OPK this morning!! Happydays!! Making sure that I cover all my bases. Got my preseed and softcups ready (on bedside table already) 
So hoping that I wont need to see my FS again after Friday. 
I'm really looking forward to Friday - get all those results now.


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Cabby & Happy Valentines Day!!


----------



## gemba85

Hello everyone!!

I'm new to this site so thought i'd join this thread.. hopefully bring some luck for 2012... have been TTC for 3 months now.. and am 5 days late... FX :o)


----------



## babyfeva

welcome gemba! When will you be testing?


----------



## gemba85

babyfeva said:


> welcome gemba! When will you be testing?

I'm trying to wait as long as I can... I've ordered some of the early test strips off the internet which got dispatched yesterday.. I want to wait till the weekend but i'm sure as soon as they come through I wont be able to resist!!!

Has anyone used the ones off the internet, they were really cheap! not sure how good they will be?!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm excited for you! Do you have any symptoms? I've also bought the ic's. I used them last month but of course BFN.


----------



## gemba85

babyfeva said:


> I'm excited for you! Do you have any symptoms? I've also bought the ic's. I used them last month but of course BFN.

I'm really really tired, and I have a huge appetite at the moment!! I feel like I could just eat and eat!! :D Oh and i'm been getting hot flushes too!! I don't know if that's a symptom though?


----------



## babyfeva

Your symptoms sound promising. FX'd for you. Keep us updated. :) Happy Valentines!


----------



## LizzysMommy

6 days late


----------



## gemba85

babyfeva said:


> Your symptoms sound promising. FX'd for you. Keep us updated. :) Happy Valentines!

Will do!! 

You too :)


----------



## Too_Much

Tried everything this cycle and have been soo positive

started spotted yesterday :(((((((((

hoping its implantation bleeding??

so worried but not giving up hope!! this could still be it

pray, pray, pray!

:thumbup:


----------



## auntylolo

Too_Much said:


> Tried everything this cycle and have been soo positive
> 
> started spotted yesterday :(((((((((
> 
> hoping its implantation bleeding??
> 
> so worried but not giving up hope!! this could still be it
> 
> pray, pray, pray!
> 
> :thumbup:

How many dpo are you too_much? Fxd for you xx


----------



## Cabby

skweek35 said:


> Happy Valentines day!!
> Hope you got spoilt by your OH!!!
> I got a lovely bunch of red roses from DF!!
> I thought I would really spoil him and bought a corset!! He couldn't believe his eyes when he walked in last night! :cloud9:
> 
> I am loving my holiday - done pretty much as little as possible today. Made the bed and put a load of washing on so far. Still in PJ's!! Loving this!!
> 
> I got a :D on my OPK this morning!! Happydays!! Making sure that I cover all my bases. Got my preseed and softcups ready (on bedside table already)
> So hoping that I wont need to see my FS again after Friday.
> I'm really looking forward to Friday - get all those results now.

Hey *skweek35* sorry for the late reply- Happy Valentine's to u to for y'day!! I was very spoilt thank you- had a lovely evening with DH :) I bet ur OH loved the corset!! What a nice surprise for him!!:happydance:

Aw I'm so jealous u get half term although I imagine u have a lot of work to do still over the holidays! Sounds like u had a nice relaxed day though :) 

U sound like u have everything under control - I'm sure this is going to be ur month hun! FX for u & the biggest FX for Friday!! Do let me know how u get on.
xxx


----------



## Cabby

gemba85 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm new to this site so thought i'd join this thread.. hopefully bring some luck for 2012... have been TTC for 3 months now.. and am 5 days late... FX :o)

Welcome *gemba85* big FX for u!!! Keep us updated!! Ur strong waiting- well done I'm sure i would have tested by now! haha 

Good luck! xxx


----------



## Cabby

LizzysMommy said:


> 6 days late

Ooh FX hun! Have u had any symptoms? When r u going to test?

Good luck!
xx


----------



## Cabby

Too_Much said:


> Tried everything this cycle and have been soo positive
> 
> started spotted yesterday :(((((((((
> 
> hoping its implantation bleeding??
> 
> so worried but not giving up hope!! this could still be it
> 
> pray, pray, pray!
> 
> :thumbup:

Ooh Big FX for u hun- when is af due? Is there much spotting? xxx


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Cabby, 
Yes he loved the corset! 
YUP!! loads of work to sort before Monday. Will be working all of tomorrow, or plan to get as much done as possible! Friday is filled with dentist, nail and FS appointments. Saturday is hair appointment and a wedding in the evening. So I have to get as much 
I will definitely let you all know how the appointment goes on Friday. 

How is your cycle coming along?


----------



## samanthax

What does FX mean? /: xx


----------



## auntylolo

samanthax said:


> What does FX mean? /: xx

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## samanthax

Thanks xx


----------



## EmHart

Well, we have some answers, it looks like DH has low motility and is at the lower end of normal for several other factors. Pretty down in the dumps today. Does any one have any experience with this?


----------



## Cabby

skweek35 said:


> Thanks Cabby,
> Yes he loved the corset!
> YUP!! loads of work to sort before Monday. Will be working all of tomorrow, or plan to get as much done as possible! Friday is filled with dentist, nail and FS appointments. Saturday is hair appointment and a wedding in the evening. So I have to get as much
> I will definitely let you all know how the appointment goes on Friday.
> 
> How is your cycle coming along?

Hehe i bet he did- I got a corset for an anniversary once and my hubby loved it!! :happydance:

Good luck with all ur work- I hope you get it all done so u can enjoy ur packed weekend!! What r u getting done to ur hair? Exciting! Is it a close friends wedding? I love going to weddings! My friend is getting married at the end of march and I'm going on her hen do this weekend- yay! 

Well I'm currently on day 26 (my cycle length is normally 26-31 days) so af should be rearing her ugly head soon!! I have no idea when i O'd this month as didnt use any sticks- I tried tracking it by checking my CM but got so confused!! I seem to have the fertile CM a lot of the time- is that normal?

Have a good day :)
xxx


----------



## Too_Much

i assume af means period? sorry, newbie- learning the lingo!

unfortunatley, turns out it was AF!!! :((((((((((((((((

very upset, soo disappointed. was crying all night!
i know its "early" TTC cycle #3 but was so convinced this time! :(

how do you all keep up the hope?


----------



## Cabby

EmHart said:


> Well, we have some answers, it looks like DH has low motility and is at the lower end of normal for several other factors. Pretty down in the dumps today. Does any one have any experience with this?

Hi EmHart- Aw I'm sorry to hear about DH's low motility :cry: It is crushing to hear news like this - we were told my DH had low sperm count a few months ago and were convinced that was it! BUT it turns out the doctor had totally over estimated the problem and although it is still low it is definitely enough for a pregnancy which was a massive relief. Apparently docs often over estimate problems as they dont quite understand it! (This is what my FS told me anyway.) Did u get the results from ur doc or FS? There is meant to be a lot of things u can do to improve sperm quality- e.g. we take pregnacare conception (his and her) tablets and that is supposed to help as is avoiding hot baths, sauna's etc and not resting laptops on his lap (DH always puts a cushion under the laptop now!) What made me feel better when we got this news was that sperm count is a temporary thing and can be improved (as we found after taking the tablets for 3 months) The higher the count the better ur chances even if the motility is affected. They found a few dead sperm in DH's samples so we were worried about that but FS said because the count had improved it meant there were more chances of having good sperm along with the dead ones- does that make sense?

Sorry for rambling - I just feel ur pain! 

What were the actual % of the SA results? How were the other areas?

Try and keep positive hun I know it's so hard but I'm assuming they didnt say there is no chance u can get pregnant with DH's sperm as it is so there is hope! I just think that it is just going to take a bit longer than it does for others for me but we are working at improving the count so hopefully we will get there soon!!
xxx


----------



## Cabby

Too_Much said:


> i assume af means period? sorry, newbie- learning the lingo!
> 
> unfortunatley, turns out it was AF!!! :((((((((((((((((
> 
> very upset, soo disappointed. was crying all night!
> i know its "early" TTC cycle #3 but was so convinced this time! :(
> 
> how do you all keep up the hope?

Hi *Too_Much* God i feel ur pain!!!! There are soooo many times when i think this is just not going to happen for me and I get so disheartened ::cry: But I know I have to be a mother and no matter what it takes I will get there! I've started thinking we may have to go down the IVF route soon but that's ok- I will do whatever it takes to make this happen!! I think that is helping me keep the hope that there is so much help/assistance for sub fertility that if things dont happen naturally there's still a good chance things can work out!! It is so hard though when u see loads of kids around and just think "I really want one!!" What is really getting to me at the mo is how much it's upsetting my DH - he is desperate for a child- we have put ttc off for ages for my work- which I sooooooooooooo regret and feel unbelievably guilty for now but we did what we thought was right at the time and obviously didnt know it would take this long! 

Af stands for Aunt Flo and is period yep- it took me ages to get my head around the lingo too so dont worry! 

It is still disheartening even early in ur cycle so it's normal to feel down after ur 3rd cycle because u just assume it's going to happen. Were u on the birth control pill before? It often takes a while for that to come out of ur system so might be u just need a couple more cycles to sort that out? Are ur cycles regular and have u been charting?

I know what u mean about convincing urself it's happened though- I waiting for my af and every symptom I'm like "oh my god this is it!!" - Stupid I know and I'm really trying not to think like this as it's even harder when af shows up- I'm starting to feel the tell-tale signs of af now so pretty sure she will be here today or tomorrow - BIG sigh!!!

Hey ho- onto the next cycle ay?!
xxx


----------



## EmHart

Cabby, thank you so much. I really appreciate just getting it all of my chest. My understanding of the results is that it is mostly on the lower side of normal, but that progressive motility is the issue. I think it is still possible we could conceive naturally but much less chance than most average couples. The doc seemed to think we might need help. I just want to get on with it now. DH is booked into do another sample soon. These were the results. I have also put in what our doc said was the lowest level they like to see.

Volume: 3.0ml (Low end of normal 1.5ml)
Sperm Motility: 41% (Low end of normal 40%)
Progressive Motility: 20% (Low end of normal 31%)
Sperm Morphology: 4% (Low end of normal 4%)
Spermatazoa: 18x10*6/ml (Low end of normal 15x10*6/ml)
PH: 7.7 
Total sperm: 54x10*6 (low end of normal 39x10*6)


----------



## skweek35

Cabby said:


> Hehe i bet he did- I got a corset for an anniversary once and my hubby loved it!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck with all ur work- I hope you get it all done so u can enjoy ur packed weekend!! What r u getting done to ur hair? Exciting! Is it a close friends wedding? I love going to weddings! My friend is getting married at the end of march and I'm going on her hen do this weekend- yay!
> 
> Well I'm currently on day 26 (my cycle length is normally 26-31 days) so af should be rearing her ugly head soon!! I have no idea when i O'd this month as didnt use any sticks- I tried tracking it by checking my CM but got so confused!! I seem to have the fertile CM a lot of the time- is that normal?
> 
> Have a good day :)
> xxx

The wedding this weekendis DF's snooker mate's wedding. I havent met either of the before. 
But I am looking forward to meeting some of the snooker boys that DF spends time with every week. 
Hope you have a fab weekend! 
HHMMM fertile CM most of your cycle? Not sure about that. Sorry I cant be of more help there.


----------



## elena79

Hi ladies

Was hoping I could join this thread - am absolutely desperate for 2012 to be our year for a :bfp:!! We've been actively trying for about 2 years now and it's wearing a bit thin now, especially as EVERYONE around me seems to be getting pregnant without trying! 

Anyway, loving this site - seeing as we haven't told anyone we're TTC I find the support on here amazing.


----------



## Too_Much

Cabby said:


> Too_Much said:
> 
> 
> i assume af means period? sorry, newbie- learning the lingo!
> 
> unfortunatley, turns out it was AF!!! :((((((((((((((((
> 
> very upset, soo disappointed. was crying all night!
> i know its "early" TTC cycle #3 but was so convinced this time! :(
> 
> how do you all keep up the hope?
> 
> Hi *Too_Much* God i feel ur pain!!!! There are soooo many times when i think this is just not going to happen for me and I get so disheartened ::cry: But I know I have to be a mother and no matter what it takes I will get there! I've started thinking we may have to go down the IVF route soon but that's ok- I will do whatever it takes to make this happen!! I think that is helping me keep the hope that there is so much help/assistance for sub fertility that if things dont happen naturally there's still a good chance things can work out!! It is so hard though when u see loads of kids around and just think "I really want one!!" What is really getting to me at the mo is how much it's upsetting my DH - he is desperate for a child- we have put ttc off for ages for my work- which I sooooooooooooo regret and feel unbelievably guilty for now but we did what we thought was right at the time and obviously didnt know it would take this long!
> 
> Af stands for Aunt Flo and is period yep- it took me ages to get my head around the lingo too so dont worry!
> 
> It is still disheartening even early in ur cycle so it's normal to feel down after ur 3rd cycle because u just assume it's going to happen. Were u on the birth control pill before? It often takes a while for that to come out of ur system so might be u just need a couple more cycles to sort that out? Are ur cycles regular and have u been charting?
> 
> I know what u mean about convincing urself it's happened though- I waiting for my af and every symptom I'm like "oh my god this is it!!" - Stupid I know and I'm really trying not to think like this as it's even harder when af shows up- I'm starting to feel the tell-tale signs of af now so pretty sure she will be here today or tomorrow - BIG sigh!!!
> 
> Hey ho- onto the next cycle ay?!
> xxxClick to expand...


Hi Cabby
thanks so much for the note, its sooo good to know there are others who understand, especially as we arent telling anyone!

Nope, Ive been off pill for several years now, only actively trying for 3 months- im totally regular, charting and last cycle used OPK. Doing Accupuncture and TCM herbals..this cycle I think I will try Body Talk and/or Reflexology in addition!

I feel the same about putting it off!! how naive I was, i thought it would happen immediatley? crazy, but you know what aint nothing we can do about the past, agree all we have is the next cycle to try, try and do even better!

you are so right, we cant loose hope- we wanna be moms so we have to try everything to get there!

all the best, baby dust to you and everyone!
:)


----------



## Cabby

EmHart said:


> Cabby, thank you so much. I really appreciate just getting it all of my chest. My understanding of the results is that it is mostly on the lower side of normal, but that progressive motility is the issue. I think it is still possible we could conceive naturally but much less chance than most average couples. The doc seemed to think we might need help. I just want to get on with it now. DH is booked into do another sample soon. These were the results. I have also put in what our doc said was the lowest level they like to see.
> 
> Volume: 3.0ml (Low end of normal 1.5ml)
> Sperm Motility: 41% (Low end of normal 40%)
> Progressive Motility: 20% (Low end of normal 31%)
> Sperm Morphology: 4% (Low end of normal 4%)
> Spermatazoa: 18x10*6/ml (Low end of normal 15x10*6/ml)
> PH: 7.7
> Total sperm: 54x10*6 (low end of normal 39x10*6)

Hi *EmHart* Sorry for the late reply- just got back from a weekend away :)

Aw I'm so sorry for what u r going through- it's soooooooo unfair! I'm afraid I'm not too hot on the SA results as we only got to see ours for about a second (we have a rubbish doc!) Did the FS give u the results? How long have u been ttc? I see what u mean as the progressive motility is the only one that is lower than what they like to see. What is progressive motility? I get so confused with it all! I can empathise with u just wanting to get on with it!!! Y do they make us wait sooooo long! I'm so getting to the point where i want to get a loan out to pay for private treatment!!! I just don't want to wait until i get all the results back and then start IVF- realistically it's going to be next year at the earliest i can have a baby at this rate! RA!

Does anyone else know more about SA results? 

Sorry i can't be more help hun - but feel free to vent on here as much as u want!!!
xxx


----------



## Cabby

[/QUOTE]

Hi Cabby
thanks so much for the note, its sooo good to know there are others who understand, especially as we arent telling anyone!

Nope, Ive been off pill for several years now, only actively trying for 3 months- im totally regular, charting and last cycle used OPK. Doing Accupuncture and TCM herbals..this cycle I think I will try Body Talk and/or Reflexology in addition!

I feel the same about putting it off!! how naive I was, i thought it would happen immediatley? crazy, but you know what aint nothing we can do about the past, agree all we have is the next cycle to try, try and do even better!

you are so right, we cant loose hope- we wanna be moms so we have to try everything to get there!

all the best, baby dust to you and everyone!
:)[/QUOTE]

Hiya hun :) Yep u most certainly are not alone- we all feel ur pain!! We've started to tell people as I've been getting frustrated/upset with the constant questioning!! 

Sounds like u r doing all the right things hun- I know u will get there! Does accupuncture help then? I'm willing to try anything now!! What's TCM herbals and body talk?

Ur so right there is no point in regretting the past- thanks hun!

Here's to the next cycle- come on babies!! xx


----------



## Cabby

Hi guys (and welcome Elena79) 

Just want to rant if that's ok?! I just came back from my friend's hen do and it was a lot harder than I thought it would be!! There was a girl who was pregnant and a few who have children, and the b and b manager kept bringing his gorgeous baby over to see us!! There was so much baby talk I just wanted to cry!! It's getting even harder now and people keep asking when I'm going to have babies and I'm running out of excuses! This is SOOOOOO unfair!

What's even more annoying is knowing people who get pregnant that are horrible!! At work I see some children who have been taken into foster care and have the most horrific starts in life and i just think why do they get to have a kid and not me?! I'd be a great mum and i just don't understand why it's not happening!!! Where is the justice in the world?!! I saw these kids the other day who were born with awful heroin addictions and left for dead because their mum did not want them and couldnt care less! How does she get kids so easily?!

And (I'm nearly done I promise!) the thing that is really getting to me at the mo is the fact that I can't give my husband a baby- he wants one sooooo badly and would be the best dad in the world I just want to make it happen for both of us so badly!!

Does anyone have any tips on how to make this happen easier? Even if it is an old wives tale - I'm willing to try anything now!!

Sorry for the rant guys 

Baby dust to u all xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Cabby- I'm sorry that you're feeling so down. It'll happen sweetie. I think that I might try a fertility bracelet next cycle if it doesn't happen this month. Anything is worth the try.


----------



## Cabby

babyfeva said:


> Cabby- I'm sorry that you're feeling so down. It'll happen sweetie. I think that I might try a fertility bracelet next cycle if it doesn't happen this month. Anything is worth the try.

Thanks babyfeva I really hope it will happen for me! What's a fertility bracelet? I'm so willing to try ANYTHING now! So I'd really appreciate any other ideas? 

Thanks guys xx


----------



## babyfeva

I read on another thread that two women used a fertility bracelet and got preggo. Im not 100% sure what it is but I think it has a moonstone...


----------



## EmHart

Thanks Cabby, no the result came from our GP. DH has to do another test, then we will probably be referred to a specialist. At least that is what I will push for. This month is our 8th month trying. I am 32 in March and I just want to get going with it all now. I really really don't want this to drag on for years so that my fertility is fading as well. Progressive motility is the forward moving sperm, the ones that are actually going somewhere! Uggh, so frustrating. Especially as DH is a really active healthy guy, he climbs, walks, skis and all sorts, he eats ok, has never smoked and only drinks moderately. I feel incredibly lucky to be in England and get this for free (although that does mean waiting lists I guess) I think if we have to wait too long I will just go private, I would rather have a baby than a holiday, or fancy shoes.


----------



## mistee88

hey me and my bf have been ttc for 6months now! Im gettin so impatient an bitter whenever someone else is pregnant! Im the last female (around my age) in my family who has no children yet an its really upsetting. To make things worse i have a tilted womb do you think thats why im not getting pregnant???
Good luck to everybody waiting for the bfp!!!


----------



## wannab_amommi

Hey ladies may I join tooooo??? Im 24 dh is 33 Both have children from previous relationships... we are trying for OUR 1st baby....


----------



## littlesteph

Hiya I'm Steph
me and DH having trying for our first since june 1st 2010.
we got married october 30th 2010, knew it wouldn't happen striaght away but didn't think it would take as long as it has,
i know it's no way near as long as some people try.
i'm hoping for a BFP this cycle.


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, I think I have returned at just the right moment!! 
Rant/sympathy time!! 
Cabby - I so know what you mean!!! 
About 2 months back I gave my nail lady the last of my OPK's as I was not planning on using them. Turns out she got her BFP thanks to getting a :D!!! :grr: 
I can kick myself now!! I know this sounds really irrational - but that bfp should have been mine!! I found our on Friday after seeing my FS. my nail lady is now 6 weeks preggers!! I landed up having a good cry with my best friend yesterday!! 
I am feeling a bit better but still gutted I gave them to her! 
My nail lady has given me all her unused OPK's and HPT's! 

Rant over thanks! 

FS appointment went ok in the end. 
She confirmed that my tubes are clear and CD3 bloods came back within the normal range(didnt get the number from her). She said that she has no option at the mo but to ask me to TTC for another 7 months - which will then be 18 months of TTCing. If no BFP by then she will refer us for IUI, ICSI or IVF. 
The one thing that really lifted my spirits - when I do get my BFP, I need to let her know and she will book my in for an early pregnancy scan. I liked the sound of that!!! :happydance:


----------



## Westlife

Hello All,

I would like to join the thread if poss.
Im 24 hubby is 31! Have been off the pill since about Sept-Oct 2009 and havnt been trying really but not actively not trying!
Im new to this site dont understand all this temping,ovulating business etc. Just trying to bonk as much as poss and im trying to loose weight which i think is a big factor and hoping for a BFP this year. :)


----------



## Catwoman85

Hi everyone, 

I am 26 (just), DH is 26 and this is our first cycle trying for Baby#2.

We have been blessed with a beautiful baby boy, born August 2011. I would like another baby soon as would like to keep the age gap to a minimum. 

I am still breastfeeding, have had 2 periods so far but they are still very irregular so not really sure when I am ovulating. We are trying to DTD every other day to make sure we cover all bases. 

We were lucky with DS1 as after an early miscarriage it only took 2 cycles to fall again, so we were successful in just 3 cycles. I have a feeling this time we are not going to be so lucky :wacko:

Fingers crossed for us all and lots of :dust:


----------



## Cabby

EmHart said:


> Thanks Cabby, no the result came from our GP. DH has to do another test, then we will probably be referred to a specialist. At least that is what I will push for. This month is our 8th month trying. I am 32 in March and I just want to get going with it all now. I really really don't want this to drag on for years so that my fertility is fading as well. Progressive motility is the forward moving sperm, the ones that are actually going somewhere! Uggh, so frustrating. Especially as DH is a really active healthy guy, he climbs, walks, skis and all sorts, he eats ok, has never smoked and only drinks moderately. I feel incredibly lucky to be in England and get this for free (although that does mean waiting lists I guess) I think if we have to wait too long I will just go private, I would rather have a baby than a holiday, or fancy shoes.

Ok well I wouldn't lose hope until you have seen a specialist and the 2 samples can be totally different (as sperm varies greatly from month to month)- get ur DH on some fertility aid tablets :) Yeah u will get referred after ur second SA. They do normally say that they wait until u have been trying a year before referring u on- but u could always twist the truth a bit to get referred?!! I know what u mean it's sooooooo annoying having to wait so long- I'm really thinking about going private but have no idea how much it would be- have u looked into it? At least going private would mean u both get tested at the same time without having to wait months for ur next appt!! It's crazy I dont want to wait until the end of May to find out- tell me now!! 

It's not fair is it - sounds like DH really looks after himself - he should have super sperm! I don't know what causes problems in sperm - it cant be being unhealthy as my DH is really healthy too and he has probs so dont get it!!

Keep me updated hun- and let me know how the next SA goes.

Good luck xx


----------



## Cabby

mistee88 said:


> hey me and my bf have been ttc for 6months now! Im gettin so impatient an bitter whenever someone else is pregnant! Im the last female (around my age) in my family who has no children yet an its really upsetting. To make things worse i have a tilted womb do you think thats why im not getting pregnant???
> Good luck to everybody waiting for the bfp!!!

Hi *mistee88* I know how u feel I'm exactly the same!! We r having people over this sunday- 1 is pregnant, another has 2 children and the other woman has one child and has just found out she's pregnant and going to announce it on sunday!!! Joys- I'm going to have a great time as none of them know im trying so will be asking when I'm going to have a baby! Ra! What's most annoying is the one who is pg wasnt trying and didnt want it at the start (obviously does now)- but still u think why her when she didnt even want it!! The other one who has just found out she is pg is having real problems with her DH (he's got depression etc at the mo and really isnt well)- so it is so not the time for them- why does it happen to people who arent ready/dont want a baby and then wont happen for us who r sooooooo ready it hurts?!! 

I'm afraid i dont know anything about a tilted womb and its effects on getting pg- have u spoken to ur doctor about it? I really hope it doesnt affect ur chances and that u get ur BFP soon hun- baby dust to u xxx


----------



## Cabby

wannab_amommi said:


> Hey ladies may I join tooooo??? Im 24 dh is 33 Both have children from previous relationships... we are trying for OUR 1st baby....

Hiya hun- of course u can join! Welcome to the forum :) How long have u been trying for ur baby? FX u have a short journey! What children do u have from prev relationships? How old are they? Congratulations on them- it shows u can get preg so im sure it wont be long until u get ur BFP!

Baby dust xx


----------



## Cabby

littlesteph said:


> Hiya I'm Steph
> me and DH having trying for our first since june 1st 2010.
> we got married october 30th 2010, knew it wouldn't happen striaght away but didn't think it would take as long as it has,
> i know it's no way near as long as some people try.
> i'm hoping for a BFP this cycle.

Hi Steph- I'll keep FX that u get ur BFP this cycle too! It's horrible having to wait isnt it? I naively assumed it would happen straight away so it has been really hard for me to see af come month after month- but we will get there 2012 is the year for us!! 

Have u been charting etc?
Baby dust! 
xx


----------



## Cabby

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, I think I have returned at just the right moment!!
> Rant/sympathy time!!
> Cabby - I so know what you mean!!!
> About 2 months back I gave my nail lady the last of my OPK's as I was not planning on using them. Turns out she got her BFP thanks to getting a :D!!! :grr:
> I can kick myself now!! I know this sounds really irrational - but that bfp should have been mine!! I found our on Friday after seeing my FS. my nail lady is now 6 weeks preggers!! I landed up having a good cry with my best friend yesterday!!
> I am feeling a bit better but still gutted I gave them to her!
> My nail lady has given me all her unused OPK's and HPT's!
> 
> Rant over thanks!
> 
> FS appointment went ok in the end.
> She confirmed that my tubes are clear and CD3 bloods came back within the normal range(didnt get the number from her). She said that she has no option at the mo but to ask me to TTC for another 7 months - which will then be 18 months of TTCing. If no BFP by then she will refer us for IUI, ICSI or IVF.
> The one thing that really lifted my spirits - when I do get my BFP, I need to let her know and she will book my in for an early pregnancy scan. I liked the sound of that!!! :happydance:


Welcome back!! God how annoying!!! I know what u mean- totally irrational but i would feel exactly the same- that was ur BFP she stole!! How unfair!! Sorry hun- but I know it will be ur time soon- what a kick in the teeth her handing u OPK's back- I'd have wanted to slap her! haha- It's great u had ur best friend there to cry on tho- support is so important when u go through this crap!! Feel free to rant as much as u want- I rant enough on here! haha

Another 7 months ttc- is that all they can do?!! Ah! How do u feel hun? I guess it shows they think there is nothing stopping u get pg so it can definitely happen in that 7 months :) BIG FX for u! That's such a good thing to remember hun- think of the early preg scan- it's not going to be too far away for u I'm sure :)

Loads of baby dust!! 

Keep us updated xx


----------



## Cabby

Westlife said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to join the thread if poss.
> Im 24 hubby is 31! Have been off the pill since about Sept-Oct 2009 and havnt been trying really but not actively not trying!
> Im new to this site dont understand all this temping,ovulating business etc. Just trying to bonk as much as poss and im trying to loose weight which i think is a big factor and hoping for a BFP this year. :)

Of course u can join hun- welcome!! It takes a while to get ur head around ttc but once u do it's fairly straightforward! Have a look on fertilityfriend.com - it tells u all about charting and ovulation etc. U can get ovulation testing kits which should identify when u ovulate (u want to time BD for then) so they have been quite helpful for me. But charting alongside that just means better accuracy etc. Losing weight cant do any harm- good luck with it all hun :) 

Baby dust! xx


----------



## Cabby

Catwoman85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am 26 (just), DH is 26 and this is our first cycle trying for Baby#2.
> 
> We have been blessed with a beautiful baby boy, born August 2011. I would like another baby soon as would like to keep the age gap to a minimum.
> 
> I am still breastfeeding, have had 2 periods so far but they are still very irregular so not really sure when I am ovulating. We are trying to DTD every other day to make sure we cover all bases.
> 
> We were lucky with DS1 as after an early miscarriage it only took 2 cycles to fall again, so we were successful in just 3 cycles. I have a feeling this time we are not going to be so lucky :wacko:
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all and lots of :dust:

Welcome to the site hun :) and big congrats on ur beautiful baby boy! This shows u can definitely get pregnant so im sure ur BFP is not far away!! Have u tried OPKs to help determine ovulation? DTD every other day sounds like a good shout- that's what we r doing- so FX for us both! 

I'm so sorry to hear about ur early miscarriage that must be awful to go through :( 

U never know things may happen quickly again for u. Keep us updated.

Baby dust xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies, so still spotting 4 days in a row with still no Af! I don't know what's going on with my body.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey Ladies :) Im TTC #2..... its been a rocky 2 years but this past year we found out it was due to a low cnt on my husbands end. He had surgery to repair it back in oct & the journey starts all over again!!! I had an HSG done this past monday so Im praying that we will be the lucky ones TTC an HSG baby!!!! Im just going nuts cause I want it to happen like yesterday!


----------



## Too_Much

Hi Cabby
thanks so much for the note, its sooo good to know there are others who understand, especially as we arent telling anyone!

Nope, Ive been off pill for several years now, only actively trying for 3 months- im totally regular, charting and last cycle used OPK. Doing Accupuncture and TCM herbals..this cycle I think I will try Body Talk and/or Reflexology in addition!

I feel the same about putting it off!! how naive I was, i thought it would happen immediatley? crazy, but you know what aint nothing we can do about the past, agree all we have is the next cycle to try, try and do even better!

you are so right, we cant loose hope- we wanna be moms so we have to try everything to get there!

all the best, baby dust to you and everyone!
:)[/QUOTE]

Hiya hun :) Yep u most certainly are not alone- we all feel ur pain!! We've started to tell people as I've been getting frustrated/upset with the constant questioning!! 

Sounds like u r doing all the right things hun- I know u will get there! Does accupuncture help then? I'm willing to try anything now!! What's TCM herbals and body talk?

Ur so right there is no point in regretting the past- thanks hun!

Here's to the next cycle- come on babies!! xx[/QUOTE]


Hi Cabby
sorry for late reply, been busy with work...and TTC-ing!

TCm is Traditional Chinese Medicine- includes accupuncture, herbal tablets, cupping etc. uses ancient chinese techniques to help balance the body, restore energy and circulation - all of which are of course needed to help conceove and hold a baby!
i started going because i was weak and tired all the time - the TCM lady told me how can we expect to conceive when our bodies are not strong to hold ourselves and a baby! so i go for acupuncture weekly- and take chinese herbal tablets daily- DEF MAKING A DIFFERENCE - energy levels up, pain down etc. will keep going and she said slowly well reduce over time 
Body Talk - is even more brilliant! also an alternative healing treatment - but more holistic - looks at all causes of strain, emotional, mental, physical and helps bring your body in balance - to let your body heal itself. been doing it for years now, monthly sessions and LOVE IT it has changed my life ;)
bodytalksystem.com

all the best, babies 4 us all!!

:)


----------



## Too_Much

Very wierd cycle...

OPK negative 4 times! yet according to the calendar (and im regular as rain) it was the time!

this time my husband and I decided to extend the time we tried, by starting 1-2 days before ovulation (i check for mucus)...sounds good in theory but havent been able to get a positive OPK!

anyway we going with the flow, feel a bit lost this month without knowing when im ovulating, but lets see!!

any tips, similar experience?


----------



## wantabubba

Count me in! I am TTC on clomid cycle #1! Feeling very positive at the moment :)


----------



## Cabby

Hi Cabby
sorry for late reply, been busy with work...and TTC-ing!

TCm is Traditional Chinese Medicine- includes accupuncture, herbal tablets, cupping etc. uses ancient chinese techniques to help balance the body, restore energy and circulation - all of which are of course needed to help conceove and hold a baby!
i started going because i was weak and tired all the time - the TCM lady told me how can we expect to conceive when our bodies are not strong to hold ourselves and a baby! so i go for acupuncture weekly- and take chinese herbal tablets daily- DEF MAKING A DIFFERENCE - energy levels up, pain down etc. will keep going and she said slowly well reduce over time 
Body Talk - is even more brilliant! also an alternative healing treatment - but more holistic - looks at all causes of strain, emotional, mental, physical and helps bring your body in balance - to let your body heal itself. been doing it for years now, monthly sessions and LOVE IT it has changed my life ;)
bodytalksystem.com

all the best, babies 4 us all!!

:)[/QUOTE]

Hi hun- my turn to be sorry for the late reply! We are busy trying to sell our house and buy a new one all at the same time- it's hard to coordinate it all! We r moving from Manchester to London so it's not easy!! haha anyway think we r getting there so hopefully stress over!!

Thanks so much for info hun- that sounds really interesting- where did u find ur TCM lady? Is it expensive to keep going and for the tablets etc? What is cupping? I'll look at the website u suggested - thanks hun! 

Sounds interesting - thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Cabby

Too_Much said:


> Very wierd cycle...
> 
> OPK negative 4 times! yet according to the calendar (and im regular as rain) it was the time!
> 
> this time my husband and I decided to extend the time we tried, by starting 1-2 days before ovulation (i check for mucus)...sounds good in theory but havent been able to get a positive OPK!
> 
> anyway we going with the flow, feel a bit lost this month without knowing when im ovulating, but lets see!!
> 
> any tips, similar experience?

Ummmm I'm not too sure about this hun - when did u start using the OPK? Has this happened before? I've stopped using the OPK's now- shall I start again? I'm not charting or anything as I can't decide if it will make it more stressful for me!! Can i ask u a mucus question? Do u ever get the fertile mucus outside of ur ovulation period? I keep getting mine at random points throughout my cycle- what does this mean?!

Yeah i guess just go with the flow and see what happens- i never know when i'm ovulating so i just see what happens!

I hope u figure it out and get ur baby soon :)
xx


----------



## Too_Much

Cabby said:


> Too_Much said:
> 
> 
> Very wierd cycle...
> 
> OPK negative 4 times! yet according to the calendar (and im regular as rain) it was the time!
> 
> this time my husband and I decided to extend the time we tried, by starting 1-2 days before ovulation (i check for mucus)...sounds good in theory but havent been able to get a positive OPK!
> 
> anyway we going with the flow, feel a bit lost this month without knowing when im ovulating, but lets see!!
> 
> any tips, similar experience?
> 
> Ummmm I'm not too sure about this hun - when did u start using the OPK? Has this happened before? I've stopped using the OPK's now- shall I start again? I'm not charting or anything as I can't decide if it will make it more stressful for me!! Can i ask u a mucus question? Do u ever get the fertile mucus outside of ur ovulation period? I keep getting mine at random points throughout my cycle- what does this mean?!
> 
> Yeah i guess just go with the flow and see what happens- i never know when i'm ovulating so i just see what happens!
> 
> I hope u figure it out and get ur baby soon :)
> xxClick to expand...


thanks Cabby!
so it turns out that my OV was a bot late this month, after 4 tests got a +OPK! so away we went! lol we were BD anyway in case, so havinga POs OPK was great news..only troubel is i have no idea how long my cycle is, so will wait till the max 31 days (my longest) before getting hopefull/testing!

i read somewhere that mucus during the month is very normal - just our bodies way of keeping itself clean. also after intercourse you sometimes get mucus. mucus around fertile times is most interesting of course- and its a good sign youre OV!

all the best :)


----------



## Too_Much

Cabby said:


> Hi Cabby
> sorry for late reply, been busy with work...and TTC-ing!
> 
> TCm is Traditional Chinese Medicine- includes accupuncture, herbal tablets, cupping etc. uses ancient chinese techniques to help balance the body, restore energy and circulation - all of which are of course needed to help conceove and hold a baby!
> i started going because i was weak and tired all the time - the TCM lady told me how can we expect to conceive when our bodies are not strong to hold ourselves and a baby! so i go for acupuncture weekly- and take chinese herbal tablets daily- DEF MAKING A DIFFERENCE - energy levels up, pain down etc. will keep going and she said slowly well reduce over time
> Body Talk - is even more brilliant! also an alternative healing treatment - but more holistic - looks at all causes of strain, emotional, mental, physical and helps bring your body in balance - to let your body heal itself. been doing it for years now, monthly sessions and LOVE IT it has changed my life ;)
> bodytalksystem.com
> 
> all the best, babies 4 us all!!
> 
> :)

Hi hun- my turn to be sorry for the late reply! We are busy trying to sell our house and buy a new one all at the same time- it's hard to coordinate it all! We r moving from Manchester to London so it's not easy!! haha anyway think we r getting there so hopefully stress over!!

Thanks so much for info hun- that sounds really interesting- where did u find ur TCM lady? Is it expensive to keep going and for the tablets etc? What is cupping? I'll look at the website u suggested - thanks hun! 

Sounds interesting - thanks for sharing xx[/QUOTE]

no probs! best thing to do is to google around your area for TCM clinics - in london there are PLENTY, you should be fine! my lady has a clinic in my high street, thats how i found her
Cupping is also a form of balancing - its about cleansing from old blood that could be causimng blockages- hence pain/discomfort/other issues. you get diferent types of cutpping- but most involve blood- so not sure how you feel about that! i have tried it once- felt good afterwards, but probably you need to it more often like most things to get the benefits

all the best, complementraty medicince rocks- once you start you will love it :)


----------



## Siinead__

Hi I'm sinead (20) OH is 23.. Our DD is 2 & we've just started NTNP/TTC #2 since Feb 2012 :)


----------



## Babyalive88

Hello my name is Leslie I am ttc already for 2 mo. No luck yet.. I am 20 years old engaged to a wonderful 23 year old man, I get really upset and sad from time to time... Am sooo young and it hasn't happend I need some encouragement please help :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## almosthere

babyalive88 2 months is way too early to start getting sad!!!! I would say not to worry until at least 6 mos of ttc, even then, it is still early. Most healthy couples do not get pregnant the first month of trying. And most healthy couples take up to 2 years to get pregnant. Hope this helps you feel better that it is not happening right away, and of course two years is a long time, its more like 1 year for a healthy couple MAX! FX for you that you will get pregnant soon!


----------



## Babyalive88

Thank u, ur very helpful!!! I didn't know this now all just give time time!!! I guess am only 20 and I can wait!!!! I guess I just got discouraged because my cousin got prego her first time idk
But thank u!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yes i have also gotten discouraged seeing others around me get pregnant without even trying or ttc and falling right away. but you are young and have plenty of time! i am 22, almost 23, and i know i have time too although i want my baby in my arms now!


----------



## Babyalive88

Ur totally right!!! :haha:

Well it's very nice to meet you! :flower: I hope we can be friends!!
Like I said before I am new to this and don't know most of the abbreviations but will get them fast lol.
I wish the best for u and all pray for the both of us so we can getprego yaiii :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

sounds like a plan! I just checked my cm and it was tinged pinkish orange so think I'm out and af must be right around the corner...


----------



## Babyalive88

Wat is cm and af? Sorry!!


----------



## staceyful

Babyalive88 said:


> Wat is cm and af? Sorry!!

Cervical mucus and aunt flo (period) :)


----------



## Babyalive88

Thank u very helpful! Idk if I might be on af it's brown it's been that way since the 29th of feb. well actually I clean and it's red but weni check pad it's brow and I change very often...:wacko: idk wat it is or whether that is preventing can someone help???:blush:


----------



## almosthere

hm, sounds like af to me with low progesterone maybe? if you just recently stopped some form of birth control (bc) then your body still may be adjusting. 

afm, I spot after ovulation and then some days before af and some days after af. my af is very light and mostly old, brown blood which is why i am aff to get tests on my third day of my af to see if I will need progesterone to help me ttc.


----------



## Babyalive88

Ooh I get it... Like old blood??? Well am hoping I can go to the doctor soon to see what's up!!!!

I hope u have a great morning!!! 
I don't have school today so all go bike riding :flower:
:dust:


----------



## almosthere

spring break? I am on spring break, so redoing my bathroom and guest room, so much fun!

and AF spotting officially started today, on to my first round of tests prob this friday and onto my 7th cycle!


----------



## AMP1117

Hello ladies! My name is Angela and DH and I are ttc our first. We have been trying since December and I am actually testing tomorrow so I am praying for my BFP! I wish everyone luck and BFPs!


----------



## Babyalive88

No o spring break just no classes I still have this whole week!!!! :wacko: ugh!!! Aawe hope ur restroom comes out beautiful!!!!!

Ugh I hate af.... But I guess it's license it helps us get prego lol 
How was ur day today??:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

thanks, painting my bathroom tomorrow already got an amazing bamboo bath mat, haha. 

and my day was good, out shopping for photos for my walls and my bamboo mat of course as well as checking out paint colors for tomorrow. About to watch the room-mate horrer movie with DH, scared already! How was yours? and what CD are you on?


----------



## Babyalive88

Great!!! 
Well I have af visiting today ugh!!!
And what colors are u looking for ur restroom? My fav color is GREEN love it!!!!n:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

I already have a faint green living room/kitchen (condo so tiny kitchen and color had to flow together haha). So I think I am going with a kind of light tan-not sure yet!

And sorry to hear af got you, I am on day 2 of af and testing tomorrow at the doctors, so nervous-get results back friday as to find whether or not something is going on with my fertility.


----------



## J.Kiera

Hey guys!!.Trying for our first and sooo excited :)


----------



## almosthere

welcome, how long have you been ttc or just starting out?


----------



## Babyalive88

Let's hope noThing is wrong fingers Xsd :thumbup:
Haha my room is orange I love spring colors and afcourse my fiancees color is orange lol!!! 
Sorry I've taken forever I have been so busy!!!


----------



## J.Kiera

almosthere said:


> welcome, how long have you been ttc or just starting out?

Thanks for the welcome :) This is the first of actually ttc'ing. We've been NTNP for months & haven't fallen pregnant. Since depo in HS my cycles have been irregular & I've had 2 cases were we thought I was pregnant but tests kept saying negative.


----------



## almosthere

Ah, well let's hope you get your sticky bean very soon now that you are ttc!!


----------



## J.Kiera

I hope so. Thanks and GL :)


----------



## samanthax

Good luck girls! Hope we all get our BFP this year! xx


----------



## riogg01

Hi, I'm 29 and my OH is 35. My DD is 8yrs but OH doesn't have any kids yet so this will be his first. We have been together 2.5yrs. I am only in my first cycle but nonetheless can't wait to get a BFP! My DD wasn't planned and I didn't enjoy the pregnancy at all, so this is my first "official" try and I am hoping that this time I can be more relaxed and enjoy the whole process a lot, lot more. And of course, I am older and supposedly wiser this time around! Good Luck Ladies! I look forward to getting to know you all and hearing your stories xx


----------



## almosthere

Welcome!


----------



## Too_Much

Was feeling so down..surrounded by ladies pregs, or havimg babies and was bein false happya round them, just dont know how to react!

then my hubby reminded me "my turn will come" (God willing) :)

and i think we must remember that ladies..as hard as it is..

" Our time will come!"

lets not loose hope ;)

Baby Luck and Love to all


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1329112800z6z10z27z18.png


----------



## Too_Much

J.Kiera said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> welcome, how long have you been ttc or just starting out?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome :) This is the first of actually ttc'ing. We've been NTNP for months & haven't fallen pregnant. Since depo in HS my cycles have been irregular & I've had 2 cases were we thought I was pregnant but tests kept saying negative.Click to expand...


Welcome and hope your TTC journey is short and sweet!
:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Too_Much said:


> Was feeling so down..surrounded by ladies pregs, or havimg babies and was bein false happya round them, just dont know how to react!
> 
> then my hubby reminded me "my turn will come" (God willing) :)
> 
> and i think we must remember that ladies..as hard as it is..
> 
> " Our time will come!"
> 
> lets not loose hope ;)
> 
> Baby Luck and Love to all
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1329112800z6z10z27z18.png

I know the feeling but our time will come!!! :) GL hun!!! This forum has been such a great release to talk to other women who know what we are going through and together we will get through it!! FXED for a BFP soon!!:happydance:


----------



## samanthax

Welcome to the newbiess! 

I really do agree... And my OPK is getting darker!! :D xx


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Welcome to the newbiess!
> 
> I really do agree... And my OPK is getting darker!! :D xx

Mine better get darker today! Fingers crossed


----------



## samanthax

rmsh, when are you going to ovuate? x


----------



## J.Kiera

Too_Much said:


> J.Kiera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> welcome, how long have you been ttc or just starting out?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome :) This is the first of actually ttc'ing. We've been NTNP for months & haven't fallen pregnant. Since depo in HS my cycles have been irregular & I've had 2 cases were we thought I was pregnant but tests kept saying negative.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome and hope your TTC journey is short and sweet!
> :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) and yes, our times will come. It's hard at times but it will be well worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well I guess this isn't the month.. AF showed up yesterday however she is extremely light which is not usual... Maybe next month I can stop her from visiting!


----------



## samanthax

fingers cross!

getting tired now might have to have a snooze x


----------



## jen365

Hey ladies,mind if i join:flower:

I have a 9 month old boy and myself and Dh decided we would start trying for a little brother or sister.We know that sometimes it can take alot longer to conceive your second so we are ttc from this month.I got my bfp with my little boy on cycle 3.I also had a miscarriage at 6 weeks pervious to that.
I decided that this time round il try not to obsess as much....but that lasted all of 5 mins.Have 20 ic ordered :blush:

Am currently on CD 5 of a regular 28 day cycle.
Looking forward to chatting with you ladies and hope we are all a blessed with a BFP in 2012 xx


----------



## bbygurl719

i hope u all dont mind me joining in early. We will start TTC in May. I'm 22 and DH is 33.. DH has 3 kids with other people and we have a DD together that will b 4 month on mnday.. we decided that we wanted to have ours close in age being the his 13 and 11 yr old r 2 years apart than his 11 yr old and 6 yr old 5 yrs apart and than the is 6 yr old n our bab thats 6 yrs apart!!


----------



## samanthax

welcome newbies! :D xx


----------



## Smh..Ahh

i had a miscarriage 2 yrs ago, me and bf have been trying for a long time now. 
no luck, my dr said i could of had a miscarriage due to low progesterone levels or the uterin lining to thin. he cant really say because when i had a mc i didnt see the dr. anyways last month was my first month on clomid. 100mg days 3-7 iknow it worked cause i got my bfn so i know its good lol. but i have a question about progesterone cream. lets say i do get pregnant on clomid and my uterin line to thin if i take the cream 4dpo will that be to late for the egg if it is fertilized to implant itself? my dr said he can put me on progesterone cream it wont hurt even if i dont need it??


----------



## Too_Much

samanthax said:


> Welcome to the newbiess!
> 
> I really do agree... And my OPK is getting darker!! :D xx

what does it mean if OPK is darker? and what do you mean by "getting" darker


----------



## Too_Much

Beautifullei2 said:


> Well I guess this isn't the month.. AF showed up yesterday however she is extremely light which is not usual... Maybe next month I can stop her from visiting!

Im with you! lets enjoy our LAST AF for a looong time!! ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Too_Much said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess this isn't the month.. AF showed up yesterday however she is extremely light which is not usual... Maybe next month I can stop her from visiting!
> 
> Im with you! lets enjoy our LAST AF for a looong time!! ;)Click to expand...



She has over stay her welcome!! FXed I don't see her until next year!! GL to you too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Too_Much

Hi everyone

I have a few questions which Id love to hear back from you ladies on please!

- when do you count start of cycle - brown/pink streak spotting or full red blood?
- when using OPK, do you stop testing after a positive?
- whats the significance of darker OPK line, and does the change in line colour between days mean something? i keep seeing ladies talking about darker line and wondering!

appreciate your help!!

all the best to everyone..babies 4 all!!

:)


----------



## almosthere

Too_Much said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a few questions which Id love to hear back from you ladies on please!
> 
> - when do you count start of cycle - brown/pink streak spotting or full red blood?
> - when using OPK, do you stop testing after a positive?
> - whats the significance of darker OPK line, and does the change in line colour between days mean something? i keep seeing ladies talking about darker line and wondering!
> 
> appreciate your help!!
> 
> all the best to everyone..babies 4 all!!
> 
> :)

-Doctors have varying opinions-mine says the start of af is spotting, others say the first day of full red blood flow.
-Some say you can stop testing after your first pos opk, because you are likely to OV 12-48 hours after that. However, I like to test to see how many pos I get and compare these pos opks to my BBT (basal body temp chart)
-A pos OPK is when the line is the same color as the control line, if not darker than the control line. This can get confusing, which is why they have digies with smiley faces indicating you ovd. you can get mult. pos. Also, there is the fade in fade out pattern that some ladies opks show-so you can gradually see the line get darker to the pos. then after the pos it usually goes back to lighter then almost faint.


----------



## samanthax

I have 10 days till IT arrives stuiped cow, hope she don't come back.. i there any ways to tell if i have that chance? xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

anyone have suggestions on what ovulation kit works better or will be better for me???


----------



## GemmaC11

Hi everyone, I am really new to this so don't quite get all the abbreviation things so you'll all have to help haha. Firstly a bit about me. I'm 21 in 3 weeks, and my partner is 25, we have only just started TTC, the last couple weeks really. I am going to do a test on my birthday 11th April, as I don't know when my period is actually due. I am very irregular so just guessing really. Anyways i am hoping for good news, would be the best 21st birthday prezzie ever, but to all who are TTC this year, good luck. Xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

GemmaC11 said:


> Hi everyone, I am really new to this so don't quite get all the abbreviation things so you'll all have to help haha. Firstly a bit about me. I'm 21 in 3 weeks, and my partner is 25, we have only just started TTC, the last couple weeks really. I am going to do a test on my birthday 11th April, as I don't know when my period is actually due. I am very irregular so just guessing really. Anyways i am hoping for good news, would be the best 21st birthday prezzie ever, but to all who are TTC this year, good luck. Xx

GL to you *Gemma *
Do either of you have kids yet???


----------



## GemmaC11

Hi, no neither of us have any children so number 1 for both, we are both very excited but just impatient and want to happen now. Do you have any children? X


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh thats awesome!! Yall get to both experience having the 1st :D :dust: your way :D

Just make sure you :sex: plenty during Ovulation time so you can get your BFP :happydance:


I have a 4 year old DD & My DH has a 11 year old DD.. We just got married and have been trying for some time for one of our own (more trying now that we are married) Hoping for a boy but ill be happy with either or :cloud9:


----------



## GemmaC11

Beautifullei2 said:


> Oh thats awesome!! Yall get to both experience having the 1st :D :dust: your way :D
> 
> Just make sure you :sex: plenty during Ovulation time so you can get your BFP :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have a 4 year old DD & My DH has a 11 year old DD.. We just got married and have been trying for some time for one of our own (more trying now that we are married) Hoping for a boy but ill be happy with either or :cloud9:

Yea we are both excited, scared but excited. I shall keep you posted on progress and hopefully it will be first time lucky! :)


----------



## Daejin

Hi,
I'm 22 (almost 23) and me and my bf are TTC#1, so far not so good I'm afraid, it's only been 3/4 months and nothing. We have already said that we want kids and get married, but atm I want a baby, I've had depression the past month and all I can think about is having a baby, I know it sounds crazy but this is really all I can think about and all I want, I think the worst part is that me and my brothers fiance have been trying and today she told me that she got a BFP.. so far I've had 2/3 BFN and all i want is a BFP.. this is breaking my heart... My bf means the absolute world to me and we both want kids, he's a year younger than me and I'm at that stage in life where I am started to become broody and desire kids, I'm not 1000% sure he understands how I feel about the subject. Sometimes he's all up for it and then times he seems to back away from the idea, it's confusing and such an emotional rollercoaster.... I hope he understands and I hope for a BFP... i hope so much...

I just need some help, some support and friends that can help me through this


----------



## Niki_FL

Hi there. I'm 39 and DH is 54. I have an 18 yo and he has 3 grown children. Been trying for 2 years (after a lot of careful consideration and discussion) with no luck.

A few dpo I started cramping. Couple days later, add low back pain and now mild constipation. Constipation is new to me - NEVER experienced before for any reason. Cramping and back pain is new only in that it never happens until day before AF. 

BD on 9th, ov on 10th. I've never had such persistent cramping or back pain. It's constant with few breaks and I have to move around/go for short walks due to being so uncomfortable. 

I want to be optimistic but is not easy after 2 years of let downs when AF shows up. Also, this is new since it's been almost 20 years since #1 and there is a HUGE diff between 20 and 40! I think I'm just looking for encouragement.

Let's all have babies.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. I'm officially NTNP now. no longer waiting for may so i now feel like i belong in this tread!!


----------



## GemmaC11

How's everyone doing? :) x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I am out and onto cycle 8...bring on a 2013 baby!!!


----------



## Too_Much

hi everyone

sorry been away, no posts for a while!

well i just want to share my latest idea for dealing with all this TTC

this weekend my husband and i went away to Scotland and we had such a nice time together! after a hrd week of BDing and OPKs etc it was so nice to switch off and just enjoy ourselves..we hardly focused on baby talk etc..so it was nice distraction

so i think we want to find more ways of switching off like this! all the TTC-ing can really drive you nuts and the disappointment each month is so hard

hopefully we can 'distract' ourselves like this each month, and make the tTC journey better!!

:)


----------



## almosthere

Daejin said:


> Hi,
> I'm 22 (almost 23) and me and my bf are TTC#1, so far not so good I'm afraid, it's only been 3/4 months and nothing. We have already said that we want kids and get married, but atm I want a baby, I've had depression the past month and all I can think about is having a baby, I know it sounds crazy but this is really all I can think about and all I want, I think the worst part is that me and my brothers fiance have been trying and today she told me that she got a BFP.. so far I've had 2/3 BFN and all i want is a BFP.. this is breaking my heart... My bf means the absolute world to me and we both want kids, he's a year younger than me and I'm at that stage in life where I am started to become broody and desire kids, I'm not 1000% sure he understands how I feel about the subject. Sometimes he's all up for it and then times he seems to back away from the idea, it's confusing and such an emotional rollercoaster.... I hope he understands and I hope for a BFP... i hope so much...
> 
> I just need some help, some support and friends that can help me through this

dont want to read and run but have to go haha. i just wanted to say it sounds like we are in similar situations will chat more- =)


----------



## Daejin

almosthere said:


> Daejin said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm 22 (almost 23) and me and my bf are TTC#1, so far not so good I'm afraid, it's only been 3/4 months and nothing. We have already said that we want kids and get married, but atm I want a baby, I've had depression the past month and all I can think about is having a baby, I know it sounds crazy but this is really all I can think about and all I want, I think the worst part is that me and my brothers fiance have been trying and today she told me that she got a BFP.. so far I've had 2/3 BFN and all i want is a BFP.. this is breaking my heart... My bf means the absolute world to me and we both want kids, he's a year younger than me and I'm at that stage in life where I am started to become broody and desire kids, I'm not 1000% sure he understands how I feel about the subject. Sometimes he's all up for it and then times he seems to back away from the idea, it's confusing and such an emotional rollercoaster.... I hope he understands and I hope for a BFP... i hope so much...
> 
> I just need some help, some support and friends that can help me through this
> 
> dont want to read and run but have to go haha. i just wanted to say it sounds like we are in similar situations will chat more- =)Click to expand...

haha no worries i just read your post now lol youre in the same situation are you? :)


----------



## rain drop

i can completely relate. i was having anxiety attacks last month because i was so stressed out about not getting pregnany, to a point that i wanted to take a break from trying. it's so depressing and stressfull... but i decided to keep going. i want that baby so badly! hoping for a BFP soon


----------



## Too_Much

Daejin said:


> Hi,
> I'm 22 (almost 23) and me and my bf are TTC#1, so far not so good I'm afraid, it's only been 3/4 months and nothing. We have already said that we want kids and get married, but atm I want a baby, I've had depression the past month and all I can think about is having a baby, I know it sounds crazy but this is really all I can think about and all I want, I think the worst part is that me and my brothers fiance have been trying and today she told me that she got a BFP.. so far I've had 2/3 BFN and all i want is a BFP.. this is breaking my heart... My bf means the absolute world to me and we both want kids, he's a year younger than me and I'm at that stage in life where I am started to become broody and desire kids, I'm not 1000% sure he understands how I feel about the subject. Sometimes he's all up for it and then times he seems to back away from the idea, it's confusing and such an emotional rollercoaster.... I hope he understands and I hope for a BFP... i hope so much...
> 
> I just need some help, some support and friends that can help me through this

Hi there
so sorry to hear how difficult its been..but trust me youre in teh right place..we all are in similiar siuations so really helps to talk to people who DO understand!
one thing i found is that wehn i was getting all obesessed, only thinking and brooding i found it much harder. recently ive been finding things to distract myself- abd by getting busy with that, not getting so wrapped up and then dying of disappointment..ijust helps through the journey if u see what i mean
my BFF got preg with her 2nd one in 1 month!! so i also felt so sad, although happy for her of course
but if u believ in God, then yoy know HE has a good plan for us..and trust that the timings HE has are perfect ;) we may not understand it but HE does
we just have to keep doing the best we can.. i keep trying new things each month - body talk, accupucnture, reflexology, OPKs and now started BBT!

onto cycle #5, here goes
lots of love and baby luck to everyone
well get there!

;)


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I know I have been MIA for a bit-just checking in-do I have any tww buddies? I just got my pos opk very early this am!


----------



## almosthere

Daejin said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daejin said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm 22 (almost 23) and me and my bf are TTC#1, so far not so good I'm afraid, it's only been 3/4 months and nothing. We have already said that we want kids and get married, but atm I want a baby, I've had depression the past month and all I can think about is having a baby, I know it sounds crazy but this is really all I can think about and all I want, I think the worst part is that me and my brothers fiance have been trying and today she told me that she got a BFP.. so far I've had 2/3 BFN and all i want is a BFP.. this is breaking my heart... My bf means the absolute world to me and we both want kids, he's a year younger than me and I'm at that stage in life where I am started to become broody and desire kids, I'm not 1000% sure he understands how I feel about the subject. Sometimes he's all up for it and then times he seems to back away from the idea, it's confusing and such an emotional rollercoaster.... I hope he understands and I hope for a BFP... i hope so much...
> 
> I just need some help, some support and friends that can help me through this
> 
> dont want to read and run but have to go haha. i just wanted to say it sounds like we are in similar situations will chat more- =)Click to expand...
> 
> haha no worries i just read your post now lol youre in the same situation are you? :)Click to expand...

Hi!! So first of all, I am 22, turning 23 in June! Second, I felt the same way going into my 3rd and 4th month of ttc.....I have been ttc since mid Sept. although that is the same month I went of bcps after being on them for about 5 years non stop (aside from some mistakes in taking them lol)! I am very hopeful this month though, and trying to stay strong!! Where are you in your cycle now? I am almost 1dpo-I decided to start opks for this round and if nothing happens, off to the FS to try and get a second round of tests done-hopefully for cd21 progesterone issues!


----------



## almosthere

raindrop-sorry you are having so much anxiety-for me, at least, it has gotten better-I realized I have to try not to stress and ball my eyes out as much as possible, although I still have the I am not pregnant this month cry with my bfn next to me...but that is ok, and i am sure, only natural!! I know it is hard to prevent attacks, sometimes uncontrollable (I have them too-but mine are not related to ttc and more random like when I go into shock and freak out!!!) Anywho, hope it also gets better for you, and remember, you will get pregnant-lets stick together and be strong ladies!!!! Here's to a January 2013 DUE DATE, woohoo!!


----------



## motherofboys

Hi there,
I'm 25, will be 26 in July. 
I'm TTC number4. 
I already have 3 boys who are 6, 4 and 2.
Its taken longer each time TTC so far (1st baby was 1st month, 2nd baby 7th month, 3rd baby took 12 months) and I'm hoping its not going to repeat itself taking even longer again. Technically I have been TTC 21 months because we stopped using BC back in July 2010, but due to breastfeeding (we are still breastfeeding) I didnt actually get my periods until August 2011 so am only counting from then really.


----------



## almosthere

sounds like we basically started around the same time-i did in sept-hope you fall soon!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi im 22 will b 23 in july. im on my first month ttc for #2. My daugher will b 5 months on thrus. and fri is when my af is due. it took me 7 months of ttc my daughter and than the monh i got pregnant i had given up and said if it happens it happens.


----------



## almosthere

bbygurl719 said:


> Hi im 22 will b 23 in july. im on my first month ttc for #2. My daugher will b 5 months on thrus. and fri is when my af is due. it took me 7 months of ttc my daughter and than the monh i got pregnant i had given up and said if it happens it happens.

welcome to the thread! we are SOOO close in age-what day in july? i will be 23 on june 23rd lol. Hoping to be pregnant before I turn 23!!! I am sooo feeling it this month, just hope DH will be able to BD tonight-we have the past 3 days in a row, so I am hoping for one to two more nights of BD to cover all basis. This is my 8th month of ttc, so hoping it happens for mee!! and all others on this thread!


----------



## bbygurl719

ill b 23 july 19th. and ive post in here couple times but no one really reponded so ive just been reading.. hope its my month bu very much doubt it its only my 1st month


----------



## Casper72

almosthere said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im 22 will b 23 in july. im on my first month ttc for #2. My daugher will b 5 months on thrus. and fri is when my af is due. it took me 7 months of ttc my daughter and than the monh i got pregnant i had given up and said if it happens it happens.
> 
> welcome to the thread! we are SOOO close in age-what day in july? i will be 23 on june 23rd lol. Hoping to be pregnant before I turn 23!!! I am sooo feeling it this month, just hope DH will be able to BD tonight-we have the past 3 days in a row, so I am hoping for one to two more nights of BD to cover all basis. This is my 8th month of ttc, so hoping it happens for mee!! and all others on this thread!Click to expand...

As I was stalking this thread, I saw that you share a b-day with my hubby. He is a bit older though, turning 36 this year. I hope you get a BFP birthday present!


----------



## Casper72

Hi ladies, many of you seem quite a bit younger than me so I was hesitant to post on this thread, then figured what the heck? It can't hurt right? So I'm 39 and this will be our 10th month of TTC #3 for both of us, only our first 4 children are not together. We got married last October, but were TTC even before then due to my age. Let's start off 2013 right with new little bundles of joy!


----------



## almosthere

love your positive attitude casper! and your age does not matter to join the thread-we are all trying for the same goal-an amazing bundle of joy! and how funny that your dh shares the same birthday as me! fx he also gets the same birthday wish as i do!!!


----------



## almosthere

bbygurl719 said:


> ill b 23 july 19th. and ive post in here couple times but no one really reponded so ive just been reading.. hope its my month bu very much doubt it its only my 1st month

sorry i missed your other threads! you never know, first times a charm for some lucky women!! did you recently stop birth control? when i started ttc i had been on the pill for over 5 years so my body could take 6-12 months to regulate according to studies and i am already 8 months off the hormones!


----------



## bbygurl719

i stopped bc in march but was only n it a few months


----------



## almosthere

hopefully that means your body will be able to kick those hormones out the door no problem!!!

afm my opk turn negative when I tested tonight, so either ov. today or in my tww...thing I ovd last night because was super crampy during sex and after...is that an ov sign???


----------



## bbygurl719

i have no clue i dont have any o pains


----------



## salazjm218

Hi Ladies. It's nice to have other women's support. The hubby and I are TTC baby #2. We already have a 2 year old daughter. We only actively started trying in my March 2012 cycle but it seems like forever. Those BFN really knock you down but these beautiful babies will come to all of us soon.

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

salaz-i sure do hope we get our bfps soon!! and looks like we are testing around the same time-well actually, I am going to TRY not to test until May 1st or 2nd and wait for af to NOT come lol...


----------



## bbygurl719

i tested at 11dpo and got :bfn; wont be testin again will be waiting to see if af shows up. shes due today but who knows. i wont be doing anyting for at least two weeks as we are going to disney world n universal studios leaving next friday and wont b back til the folling sat may 5th and she if the wich shows her face at all


----------



## almosthere

FX for you bby girl, still early!

afm had ewcm 3 nights ago, and today cervix is still high and SUPER WET-milky/wet/creamy white cm...good sign?? hope so!


----------



## bbygurl719

witch is due today n i hope she doesnt show her ugly fac!


----------



## camtex78

Hello ladys....I too seem to bit a lil older then some on here im turning 34 next mnth. uufff....i also am trying ttc my 2013 Baby....but in my case after 8 yrs i decided to have a (TR) tubal reversal...so now with my hubby now for almost 3 years and he has no kiddos of his own...but me on the other hand have 5 kiddos youngest is 8....
I had a TR on 2-29-12...so now were just hoping for a sticky one soon....


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys i am back in the ttc club. we got a bfp oct 10 and my gorgeous little boy harry was born 26/07/2011 1 week late by emergency section, but we are ttc again for num 2 not gonig to get too paranoid about every sign at all coz i did that last time and it was sooo stressful.all i can say is to relax ,when people say it will happen when you relax and dont put too much pressure on yourself it is soooo true so try to relax and enjoy the bd'ing


----------



## Too_Much

hi everyone

wierd cycle...got 5 positive OPKs - though the lines are getting lighter. first time i kept testing after a pos OPK...any ideas whats going on?

we Bded through this time just in case..but not sure what it means

going for some reflexology to see if she can see whats going on...and do some much needed balancing! :)

hope everyone is well and baby dust to everyone!

:)


----------



## almosthere

i have had 5 days of dark pos opks...just may be our bodies trying to O, but failing, then retrying!


----------



## paula181

* ladies count me in!!

I am 30 and my OH is 35 we have been trying for nearly 2 years with no joy! Not taking any medication, giving it until August then we are going for tests. I have a daughter from my past relationship, but it will be my OH's 1st child 

xx*


----------



## MrsOjo

Welcome Paula, hope you get your bfp soon.

I think everyone's surges is different, some are long and some are short, and also those lines can be confusing, maybe you would have not got 5 smiley faces - were you using these?


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all havent posted in here in awhile cuz i was on vaaction. i got my :bfp: on April 23rd, 2012!!


----------



## motherofboys

congrats bbygurl


----------



## paula181

Congratulations Bbygurl :dance:

Xx


----------



## bbygurl719

ty


----------



## danielle1984

I want to join the TTC Club too! lol
I'm 28, my fiancée just turn 30. We are getting married on June 30th. We have been TTC for one year, I got pregnant in in December but lost the baby in January (Ectopic). This is our first TTC. 
I'm sending a lot of baby dust to everyone :hug:


----------



## iwannaboy

i will join you...
a bit about me:
Me 27, fiance 28, been together 10 years have a 6 year old daughter. TTC#2 for 3 months. had early miscarriage (CP) in April. TTC right away again, on CD 16. having back pain and pain in abdomen just like last month....so kind of worried. wish us luck. And good luck to everyone else. i will catch up on reading some posts tomorrow. Good night


----------



## iwannaboy

Welcome! and good luck! there is hope for you, my mom had a child at age 43, she is now a happy healthy 6 year old little girl


----------



## Too_Much

hi everyone

had some back pain..thought it was a sure sign...but then alas AFP appeared...and dr doesnt think back pain is linked to my TTCing!

anyway so disappointed...but will try something different next cycle- will keep testing OPK evern afetr a pos to nail the actual ovulation day!

lets see!!

all the best to you all!

we will get there
:)


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry to hear the witch got you. I feeling quite hopeful this month myself, FX'd that I'm not getting them up for nothing


----------



## AngelBeliever

Hi there

Im 20 years Old And my Fiance is 22 years old. We are trying to conceive our first baby and we have been trying since the 30th September 2011. I was also Diagnosed with PCSO in July 2010, But we are still hopefully for our very first BFP in 2012-2013. 

Its great to meet everyone here, and to see everyone's stories. Bless you

:flower:


----------



## rain drop

going on to month 5 of TTC... having some issues with AF being late , but tests also showing BFNs. frustrates and stuck in limbo for now.... just wasn AF to show up if i'm not preggers so i can keep trying....this sucks not knowing! :(


----------



## almosthere

AngelBeliever said:


> Hi there
> 
> Im 20 years Old And my Fiance is 22 years old. We are trying to conceive our first baby and we have been trying since the 30th September 2011. I was also Diagnosed with PCSO in July 2010, But we are still hopefully for our very first BFP in 2012-2013.
> 
> Its great to meet everyone here, and to see everyone's stories. Bless you
> 
> :flower:

Hi, DH is 23 I am 22-23 next month ahh!! and we have been trying for the same length in time a you and your DH! Let's hope this is finally our time! I am really hoping to conceive either may june or july....just really know i am ready and it has to be my time sooner!! and i hope yours too!!!


----------



## almosthere

and bbygirl how are you feeling? I think I had a chemical, so about to O any day now, finally!!! longest wait to o ever it feels like....then able to test the last week of May!! If no bfp this month, I am hoping for a bfp for my birthday (period is predicted to be due the day after it! OR hoping for a 5th anniversary bfp for end of July! FXXX)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey almostthere im doing good exhausted and nasueous yay lol. im hping this is your month!!


----------



## almosthere

I am hoping so too! but I feel like it just is not going to be my month-although good news from a bfp would be amazing...as I am hoping I Od on Mothers day, but may not have yet....waiting to see the EWCM for real proof or spotting after dtd in my possible tww!


----------



## bbygurl719

well i got my FXD for u


----------



## MrsHopefully

Had ewcm for a few days and bd before, during, and after those days. Had light spotting one day only on on tissue (sorry tmi). Now 8dpo slight cramping, headaches. Af in one week is this weekend too early to test. Also extra grumpy Idk if that's a sign. Had a dream last night about my sister having a baby that I was taking care of (her tubes r tied) thought that was funny....mayb a sign???


----------



## Too_Much

hi ladies

i discovered something after speaking with my reflexologist - it appears that Im Oving too late for my 26-28 day cycle!
so no wonder things havent been working out, given im temping, opking, Bd-ing etc perfectly!
so now i need to see what i can do to balance my hormones (naturally first eg through acupuncture/reflex/Body talk) so that i ov on time to give the best possible chance of catching!

any thoughts/similar experiences with this?

;)


----------



## motherofboys

Hi I think I might be having a short LP (between O and AF) I'm breastfeeding which the hormone from breastfeeding can cause low progesterone which can cause a shirt LP. anyway I cant be sure yet but if I have another short (6 day) LP then I'm going to take 50mg of vitamin b6, you cant take more that 200mg but 50-100 should be enough a day to extend my lp


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-no idea what is going on w. my lp since i dont temp anymore and only use opks every other month or soo...but I fear I may have a short lp as well...and oh yea update..still no bfp...cd5 af is gone already...


----------



## bbygurl719

almost there i still have my FXD for u n wish u a bfp soon


----------

